# Вегетарианство - путь к очищению тела и сознания



## Дарья Дарссо (10 Ноя 2011)

Хочу начать с того, что когда я впервые услышала об этом направлении в диетическом питании, то не придала особого значения. Рассуждала так: если испокон веков люди, жившие в своих домах и содержавшие огромные домашние хозяйства, разводили животных для молока, шерсти и для мяса, то значит это правильно, значит  так и должно быть.
Но каково было мое удивление, когда я узнала от одного очень начитанного человека, который читал все священные писания в оригинале. Он за чашкой ароматного зеленого чая сообщил мне, что в оригинале Библии написано, что Бог нам дал животных во служение наше (но не для поедания).
Потом в мои руки попалась книга «Неизвестный Толстой. Первая ступень». Как оказалось, Лев Николаевич Толстой был первым в России, кто в одной из своих работ написал о вегетарианстве (эссе «Первая ступень»). Эта книга была сборником произведений и писем Толстого на эту тему, воспоминания современников Толстого о месте этического вегетарианства в его жизни и рассказов единомышленников Толстого. Вот его самое яркое высказывание, которое известно практически любому вегетарианцу:
_Десять лет кормила корова тебя и твоих детей, одевала и грела тебя овца своей шерстью. Какая же им за это награда? Перерезать горло и съесть?_
Не знаю как у вас, но у меня от таких слов сердце съёживается каждый раз, как читаю…
А вот само осознание поедания животных пришло ко мне чуть позже. Я занимаюсь йогой уже 2ой год.  Сначала я бросила курить и сигареты и кальян, потом пить алкоголь, хождения по ночным клубам осталось в прошлом. А сейчас идет полный отказ от мяса, рыбы и птицы. Как такое получилось у меня? Не знаю. Знаю лишь одно, что все вышеперечисленные занятия перестали мне доставлять удовольствие как вкусовое,  так и эстетическое.
Результат не заставил себя ждать. Мое тело стало выглядеть лучше – стройнее, подтянутее. Чувствую себя легко и непринужденно. Даже передвигаться стала быстрее. Появилось больше сил. После еды меня не тянет в сон, как бывало прежде. Я не страдаю похмельем, приступами удушья и запахом изо рта, запорами (простите за мою откровенность).
Я выбрала этот путь и не жалею об этом, а наоборот радуюсь этому. Вегетарианство – это не простой путь и однажды выбрав его, попробовав его вкус и разнообразие блюд, уже сложно отказаться.


----------



## ksenia (10 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Хочу начать с того, что когда я впервые услышала об этом направлении в диетическом питании, то не придала особого значения. Рассуждала так: если испокон веков люди, жившие в своих домах и содержавшие огромные домашние хозяйства, разводили животных для молока, шерсти и для мяса, то значит это правильно, значит так и должно быть.
> Но каково было мое удивление, когда я узнала от одного очень начитанного человека, который читал все священные писания в оригинале. Он за чашкой ароматного зеленого чая сообщил мне, что в оригинале Библии написано, что Бог нам дал животных во служение наше (но не для поедания).
> Потом в мои руки попалась книга «Неизвестный Толстой. Первая ступень». Как оказалось, Лев Николаевич Толстой был первым в России, кто в одной из своих работ написал о вегетарианстве (эссе «Первая ступень»). Эта книга была сборником произведений и писем Толстого на эту тему, воспоминания современников Толстого о месте этического вегетарианства в его жизни и рассказов единомышленников Толстого. Вот его самое яркое высказывание, которое известно практически любому вегетарианцу:
> _Десять лет кормила корова тебя и твоих детей, одевала и грела тебя овца своей шерстью. Какая же им за это награда? Перерезать горло и съесть?_
> ...


В тетсе явно не хватает одного ответа - "Я уже вегетарианец!"


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Библии написано, что Бог нам дал животных во служение наше (но не для поедания).


это обман


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (10 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> это обман


я верю этому человеку - ему не за чем обманывать...
Библию переписывали очень много раз, а он читал оригинал...



ksenia написал(а):


> В тетсе явно не хватает одного ответа - "Я уже вегетарианец!"


явно не хватает!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> я верю этому человеку - ему не за чем обманывать...
> Библию переписывали очень много раз, а он читал оригинал...


Удобная позиция))) Но вот вопрос в чем,  КАК называется тот оригинал который он читал? Он (тот ченловек) владеет арамейским и цитировал Масоретский вариант,  или он пользовался древнегреческим текстом Септуагинты?  И по тексту пожалуйста точное указание книга - глава - стих.


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (10 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Удобная позиция))) Но вот вопрос в чем, КАК называется тот оригинал который он читал? Он (тот ченловек) владеет арамейским и цитировал Масоретский вариант, или он пользовался древнегреческим текстом Септуагинты? И по тексту пожалуйста точное указание книга - глава - стих.


Игорь, я обязательно спрошу у него при возможности и отвечу Вам


----------



## ksenia (10 Ноя 2011)

Даша, не переживай, у каждого свое мнение! Если людям нравится быть трупоядными - пусть будут. Надо мыслить шире, Господа! Мы уже в 21-м веке живем! Вегетарианство приобретает все большую популярность в мире. В странах Запада, США, Израиле есть специализированные вегетарианские магазины, а также магазины органического питания. Люди хотят  есть нормальную полезную еду, а не ту химию и ГМО, что лежит в магазинах! Я думаю,что ни для кого уже давно не секрет, что китайцы делают искусственные яйца, а  белок для колбасных изделий выращивают с помощью канидиды, которая может расти как на курином помете, химических отходах, отходах лесной промышленности и т.д. Так, что, если кому-то нравится это все есть - пожалуйста Я еще когда в университете училась посетила как-то один мясокомбинат, посмотрела как готовят колбасы, паштеты и прочую байду -на этом поедание этой "пищи" закончилось.


----------



## Андреeй (10 Ноя 2011)

Если корову не зарезать, она умрет сама от какой-нибудь продолжительной мучительной болезни. Как ни крути, а здесь на Земле всякая живая тварь мучается и страдает, хотя коров, и других животных, конечно жалко. Да и люди, хоть их в мирное время никто, кроме хирургов не режет, так же пойдут на корм червячкам и бактериям.


----------



## ksenia (10 Ноя 2011)

Андреeй написал(а):


> Если корову не зарезать, она умрет сама от какой-нибудь продолжительной мучительной болезни. Как ни крути, а здесь на Земле всякая живая тварь мучается и страдает, хотя коров, и других животных, конечно жалко. Да и люди, хоть их в мирное время никто, кроме хирургов не режет, так же пойдут на корм червячкам и бактериям.


Да, согласна с Вами, Андрей! Круговорот организмов в природе. Такова жизнь. Но вообще очень много сейчас насилия к живым существам: к людям и животным и к сожалению, с каждым днем все больше  Люди звереют. Как говорят вегетарианцы: Мы то,что мы едим!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> ну раз вам так угодно, пожалуйста! это ваше право...


я не хотел вас обидеть, если так случилось то прошу простить меня, но вопрос не о моем праве и не о том что мне угодно, вопрос в том что обман это обман, а правда это правда. Вас обманули.
Вы просто наверное не знаете что такое Ветхозаветная Пасха. Я кратко объясню в чем вас обманули. Все дело в том, что  Бог ЗАПОВЕДАЛ вкушать мясо.
Вот выдержка адаптированного текста из Википедии, но если надо я готов дать цитаты из самого текста Исхода.
Согласно Пятикнижию (Исх.12:22,23), накануне последней из десяти казней египетских — поражения первенцев — Бог повелел евреям заколоть ягнят, зажарить их мясо, а их кровью пометить дверные косяки. В ночь 15 нисана Бог «прошёл мимо» (пасах) домов евреев и они были спасены, в остальных же домах погибли все первенцы.
Пасхальная жертва также называется «корба́н пе́сах» (в русском варианте — «пасха»). Согласно Пятикнижию[1], каждая семья (или группа семей, если они в отдельности слишком малы для съедания целого ягнёнка) должна отведать одного ягнёнка в ночь на 15 нисана. Ягнёнок не мог быть убит тем, во владении кого есть квасное. [2] Ягнёнок должен был быть зажарен[3] и съеден вместе с мацой и маро́ром (англ.)русск.[4]. Нельзя было ломать у жертвы кости.[5] До утра от жертвы не должно было ничего остаться.[6]



ksenia написал(а):


> Как говорят вегетарианцы: Мы то,что мы едим!


Печально если так, нужно НЕ  быть тем,  что мы едим, пускай только тело будет этим...


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (10 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> я не хотел вас обидеть, если так случилось то прошу простить меня, но вопрос не о моем праве и не о том что мне угодно, вопрос в том что обман это обман, а правда это правда. Вас обманули.
> Вы просто наверное не знаете что такое Ветхозаветная Пасха. Я кратко объясню в чем вас обманули. Все дело в том, что Бог ЗАПОВЕДАЛ вкушать мясо.
> Вот выдержка адаптированного текста из Википедии, но если надо я готов дать цитаты из самого текста Исхода.
> Согласно Пятикнижию (Исх.12:22,23), накануне последней из десяти казней египетских — поражения первенцев — Бог повелел евреям заколоть ягнят, зажарить их мясо, а их кровью пометить дверные косяки. В ночь 15 нисана Бог «прошёл мимо» (пасах) домов евреев и они были спасены, в остальных же домах погибли все первенцы.
> Пасхальная жертва также называется «корба́н пе́сах» (в русском варианте — «пасха»). Согласно Пятикнижию[1], каждая семья (или группа семей, если они в отдельности слишком малы для съедания целого ягнёнка) должна отведать одного ягнёнка в ночь на 15 нисана. Ягнёнок не мог быть убит тем, во владении кого есть квасное. [2] Ягнёнок должен был быть зажарен[3] и съеден вместе с мацой и маро́ром (англ.)русск.[4]. Нельзя было ломать у жертвы кости.[5] До утра от жертвы не должно было ничего остаться.[6]


вот сама нашла:
-

*Бытие 1:29-31*

Russian Synodal Version (RUSV)

*29*И сказал Бог: вот, Я дал вам всякую траву, сеющую семя, какая есть на всей земле, и всякое дерево, у которого плод древесный, сеющий семя; --вам [сие] будет в пищу;
*30*а всем зверям земным, и всем птицам небесным, и всякому пресмыкающемуся по земле, в котором душа живая, [дал] Я всю зелень травную в пищу. И стало так.
*31*И увидел Бог все, что Он создал, и вот, хорошо весьма. И был вечер, и было утро: день шестой.

*Бытие 9:3-4*

Russian Synodal Version (RUSV)

*3*все движущееся, что живет, будет вам в пищу; как зелень травную даю вам все;
*4*только плоти с душею ее, с кровью ее, не ешьте;

еще жду ответа от своего друга...



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Печально если так, нужно НЕ быть тем, что мы едим, пускай только тело будет этим...


Хм... а как это по-вашему быть не тем, что мы едим?... если пища попадает в желудок, и наше телесное здоровье напрямую зависит от качества и количества пищи...


----------



## Roman Kirilluk (10 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Друзья! Эта тема животрепещущая и по сей день и появилась она в нашем обществе в открытом виде уже больше века назад, а конкретнее в 1847 году  с появление первого Вегетарианского общества.
> Я довольно часто слышу утверждения о том, что человек является по своему предназначению хищником или наоборот травоядным. Иногда это перерастает в споры о пользе/вреде вегетарианства/мясоедения и о том, для какой пищи предназначен организм человека.
> Мне захотелось глубже разобраться в этом вопросе, найти аргументы в пользу той или иной точки зрения.
> Сразу надо оговориться, что я считаю вегетарианство более предпочтительным для человека.
> ...


----------



## Roman Kirilluk (10 Ноя 2011)

Можно сравнить и некоторые другие признаки, например, химический состав кислоты в желудке или состав пищеварительных ферментов, но это больше понятно специалистам, а выводы мы получим примерно такие же, как и по уже рассмотренным признакам.
А выводы такие: с физиологической точки зрения человек может употреблять как растительную, так и мясную пищу. Его пищеварение вполне универсально. При этом мясо может употребляться только в обработанном (не сыром) виде. Для употребления сырого мяса необходимы как минимум более острые зубы и сильные челюсти, более сильный состав кислоты в желудке и т.д.
Скорее, по устройству своих органов, человек все таки ближе к растительноядным.
Как хищника человека классифицировать нельзя категорически, поскольку у него нет ни когтей, ни развитых клыков – признаки хищника, необходимые для поимки, умерщвления добычи и разрывания плоти.
Отвечая на вопрос какую пищу предпочтительнее употреблять человеку нельзя ограничится только рассмотрением строения его физического организма.
При решении употреблять тот или иной вид пищи важна не только способность человека к усвоению такой пищи, но факторы целесообразности. Человеку нужно понимать к чему он стремится, и как пища способна на это повлиять.
Поскольку вы читаете эту статью, то могу предположить, что для вас имеет значение состояние вашего здоровья, ясность мышления, эмоциональные реакции и т.д. Питание оказывает на эти качества прямое влияние.
Как правило, уже не существует растений, которые были бы выращены без применения химических удобрений и пестицидов. Кроме того, растения загрязняются разными вредными веществами, содержащимися в воздухе и воде. Чистых регионов на земле практически не осталось. У вредных веществ есть свойство откладываться и накапливаться в тканях растений и животных.
Животные, которых кормят растениями, в течение всей своей жизни аккумулируют в своем организме вредные вещества, получая их из пищи. При кормлении животных, предназначенных на убой, дополнительно используется множество добавок, в том числе гормональных, для быстрого роста, невосприимчивости к болезням и т.д.
Кроме этого, под действием страха смерти при убое в организме животного вырабатывается большое количество гормонов и биологически активных веществ, которые могут оказывать дополнительное воздействие на человека.
Человек, съедая мясо такого животного, получает большую дозу вредных веществ, отрицательно сказывающихся на его здоровье.
При приготовлении мясных продуктов используют консерванты и красители, отравляющие организм человека.
Кроме того, десятки видов возбудителей различных заболеваний могут быть получены от зараженных пищевых продуктов животного происхождения.
С этой точки зрения растительная пища, безусловно, предпочтительней. В растениях изначально меньше концентрация вредных веществ, их доведение до товарного вида не требует такой обработки, как у мясных изделий, да и риск чем-нибудь заразиться от растений и плодов гораздо меньше, чем от колбасы.
Те, кто пробовал полностью или хотя бы частично отказаться от мясной пищи хотя бы на время знают, как быстро это отражается на здоровье в сторону улучшения, особенно, если были какие-то заболевания пищеварительной системы.
Я заметил такой факт: те, кто перешел в лагерь вегетарианцев, остаются его приверженцами. Но я не встречал обратного - чтобы вегетарианцы становились мясоедами. Те, кто сравнил обе системы питания, делают свой выбор.
Пищевые пристрастия сказываются не только на здоровье, но и на поведении: мясоеды более раздражительны и агрессивны. Вегетарианцы более спокойны и миролюбивы.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> еще жду ответа от своего друга...


а зачем? вы  сами нашли  тексты опровергающие утверждение о запрете вкушать животную пищу. Я не против выбора людей  не есть животный белок, я против, когда это решение прикрывают неправдивыми утверждениями, особенно если при этом искажают текст Писания. Если посмотреть текст Ветхого завета то увидим что Богоизбранный народ были кочевниками пастухами, более того Авраам встречая Бога под ветвями Мамврийского дуба приготовил на угощение не траву, а упитанного лучшего теленка и трапеза состоялась. Посмотрите Битые 18 главу.



Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Хм... а как это по-вашему быть не тем, что мы едим? .


если я ем свинину, то я не должен быть свиньей, я должен оставтся человеком...



Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> ... если пища попадает в желудок, и наше телесное здоровье напрямую зависит от качества и количества пищи...


 "..Ем ли что, ничего не приобретаю. Не ем ничего - ничего не теряю. Пища не приближает нас к Богу"


----------



## Vitalevna (11 Ноя 2011)

Предлагаю посмотреть по ссылке истории двух женщин. Обоим по 51 году. Разница лишь в том,что одна вегетерианка,а другая нет.  Можете не заходя по ссылке, определить, кто из них выступает против мяса?








http://www.bibo.kz/pictures/462879-sravnim-dvukh-zhenshhin-kotorym-ispolnilsja-51-god.html


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (11 Ноя 2011)

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Софизм

Написала "нет".
Животных люблю.
Мясо употребляю по желанию.
Йога - замечательно!
К вегетарианству отношусь...с  пониманием.(!)хорошо,когда нет воинствующего фанатизма(!)в сектах ,кстати,любят цитировать и трактовать.(ни разу ни к Вам).
...а специалистов обычно настораживают комменты о категорически здоровом образе жизни,не нужно за это " на них расстраиваться".
Астрал - гордо пишу без кавычек,ум стараюсь не отключать,кто б сознание ещё поддерживал.
а вообще...на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные....


----------



## Roman Kirilluk (11 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> если я ем свинину, то я не должен быть свиньей, я должен оставтся человеком...
> 
> "..Ем ли что, ничего не приобретаю. Не ем ничего - ничего не теряю. Пища не приближает нас к Богу"


вы полагаете, что еда из Макдональдса тоже вреда не принесет? если человек будет питаться только бик маками и картошкой фри,  запивать все это колой - надолго ль его его крепкого здоровья хватит?

здесь очевидно на первом фото - женщина после пластической хирургии, не натуральный объем груди и на лице кожа натянута..



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а зачем? вы сами нашли тексты опровергающие утверждение о запрете вкушать животную пищу. Я не против выбора людей не есть животный белок, я против, когда это решение прикрывают неправдивыми утверждениями, особенно если при этом искажают текст Писания. Если посмотреть текст Ветхого завета то увидим что Богоизбранный народ были кочевниками пастухами, более того Авраам встречая Бога под ветвями Мамврийского дуба приготовил на угощение не траву, а упитанного лучшего теленка и трапеза состоялась. Посмотрите Битые 18 главу.


Игорь, может вы не заметили, но в приведенном Дарьей тексте о бытии написано в части 1:30 что Бог дал души всем зверям и птицам, а также пресмыкающимся, а уже в части 9:4 Бог нам заповедует не есть плоти и крови ее, того у кого душа есть...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Ноя 2011)

Roman Kirilluk написал(а):


> а уже в части 9:4 Бог нам заповедует не есть плоти и крови ее, того у кого душа есть...



это неправыда, вы или неосознано или специально искажаете смысл.
Вот цитата:
9:1И благословил Бог Ноя и сынов его и сказал им: плодитесь и размножайтесь, и наполняйте землю [и обладайте ею]; 

9:2да страшатся и да трепещут вас все звери земные, [и весь скот земной,] и все птицы небесные, все, что движется на земле, и все рыбы морские: в ваши руки отданы они; 

9:3все движущееся, что живет, будет вам в пищу; как зелень травную даю вам все; 

 9:4*только плоти с душею ее, с кровью ее, не ешьте; *

9:5Я взыщу и вашу кровь, в которой жизнь ваша, взыщу ее от всякого зверя, взыщу также душу человека от руки человека, от руки брата его
Здесь четко и недвусмысленно  указанно о ЗАПРЕТЕ на вкушение животных С ИХ КРОВЬЮ, именно поэтому нельзя есть удавленены и растерзанного, потому что кровь не слили, и она осталась в мясе. И дальше Бог четко указывает, что нетолько кровь животного нельзя профанно жрать как продукт из гастронома,  но и кровь человека оказывается также не водица. Более того при работе с текстом Библии, если работать добросовестно, и если нам непонятен какой то стих или нам кажется его смысл двояким,  мы выясняем его смысл в параллельных местах Писания. Где еще в Писании говорится  об этой заповеди Ною и сынам его? Ответ - в книге Левит, и что мы там читаем? Вот  текст этой книги
Левит 17:10-17:14

17:10Если кто из дома Израилева и из пришельцев, которые живут между вами, будет есть какую-нибудь кровь, то обращу лице Мое на душу того, кто будет есть кровь, и истреблю ее из народа ее, 

 17:11 потому что душа тела в крови, и Я назначил ее вам для жертвенника, чтобы очищать души ваши, ибо кровь сия душу очищает; 

17:12 потому Я и сказал сынам Израилевым: ни одна душа из вас не должна есть крови, и пришлец, живущий между вами, не должен есть крови. 

17:13 Если кто из сынов Израилевых и из пришельцев, живущих между вами, на ловле *поймает зверя или птицу, которую можно есть*, то он должен дать вытечь крови ее и покрыть ее землею, 

 17:14 ибо душа всякого тела есть кровь его, она душа его; потому Я сказал сынам Израилевым: не ешьте крови ни из какого тела, потому что душа всякого тела есть кровь его: всякий, кто будет есть ее, истребится.
Утверждать, что в Библии есть запрет на вкушение животной пищи это обман. Часть жертвенного животного по предписанию Бога  отдавалась в пищу Левитам, так же как и часть хлебов предложения.
Выдергивать цитату и отбрасывать смысл ВСЕГО текста это типично сектантский тип мышления и суть гордыня ума, мол, вот мы нашли то, что другие никогда не видели и нарушали, мы правильные, посвященные,  а все остальные просто охлос.



Roman Kirilluk написал(а):


> вы полагаете, что еда из Макдональдса тоже вреда не принесет? если человек будет питаться только бик маками и картошкой фри, запивать все это колой - надолго ль его его крепкого здоровья хватит?


Роман, вы не поняли смысл. Слова апостола Павла, приведенные мною,  призывают не делать из питания идола))). Не делать из еды культа))). Ешьте что хотите, но если знаете что едите ртуть и мышьяк воздержитесь так как ваше здоровье есть дар Божий и попирать его, ОСОЗНАНО поедая яд, есть грех, вот и все))).


----------



## ksenia (11 Ноя 2011)

Это давно уже всем известно, просто есть люди,которые категорически это отрицают. Наверное им так проще жить



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> это неправыда, вы или неосознано или специально искажаете смысл.
> Вот цитата:
> 9:1И благословил Бог Ноя и сынов его и сказал им: плодитесь и размножайтесь, и наполняйте землю [и обладайте ею];
> 
> ...


очень повеселило последнее предложение



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а зачем? вы сами нашли тексты опровергающие утверждение о запрете вкушать животную пищу. Я не против выбора людей не есть животный белок, я против, когда это решение прикрывают неправдивыми утверждениями, особенно если при этом искажают текст Писания. Если посмотреть текст Ветхого завета то увидим что Богоизбранный народ были кочевниками пастухами, более того Авраам встречая Бога под ветвями Мамврийского дуба приготовил на угощение не траву, а упитанного лучшего теленка и трапеза состоялась. Посмотрите Битые 18 главу.


Богоизбранный народ?  А как же тогда фраза "Я послан только к падшим овцам дом Израилева" (если не ошибаюсь, от Матфея)


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (11 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> это неправыда, вы или неосознано или специально искажаете смысл.
> Вот цитата:
> 9:4*только плоти с душею ее, с кровью ее, не ешьте;*
> .


ничего осознанно не искажается, вы посмотрите как построена фраза: думаете здесь тавтология? уточнение?
то что вы приводите пример как дальше комментировалось это изречение - это дописанное человеком, который неправильно истолковал смысл этой фразы, и судя по всему сделал это намеренно...
почему спросите вы?
а потому что наши современные евреи, сыны израилевские почитают Тору (насилия там так много, хоть стой хоть падай), эти господа правят всем миром, их души настолько черные что даже не описать словами...
вы хоть раз были в Израиле? не на курорте Израиля, а в его городах где живет простое население... я там была - целый месяц посчастливилось мне там прожить! я много узнала о них - кто они, чем живут, как дышат, чем питаются, чем занимаются... ужаснее цивилизации нет на всей планете. Я говорю о религиозных евреях.


----------



## artha (11 Ноя 2011)

мясная индустрия тратит сотни миллионов долларов на то, чтобы говорить о своей продукции неправду. Но никакая лживая пропаганда не сможет придать мясу ореол безобидности.


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (11 Ноя 2011)

на фото что приведены выше, однозначно тетенька не натуральная... ( та что с черными волосами)


----------



## artha (11 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Удобная позиция))) Но вот вопрос в чем, КАК называется тот оригинал который он читал? Он (тот ченловек) владеет арамейским и цитировал Масоретский вариант, или он пользовался древнегреческим текстом Септуагинты? И по тексту пожалуйста точное указание книга - глава - стих.


вегетарианство в иудаизме
Сотворив Адама, первого человека, Всевышний научил его законам мира: «Вот Я даю вам всякую траву семеносную, которая на всей земле, и всякое дерево, у которого плод древесный, семеносный, вам это будет в пищу». Семена, травы и плоды — да, но ничего другого.



artha написал(а):


> вегетарианство в иудаизме
> Сотворив Адама, первого человека, Всевышний научил его законам мира: «Вот Я даю вам всякую траву семеносную, которая на всей земле, и всякое дерево, у которого плод древесный, семеносный, вам это будет в пищу». Семена, травы и плоды — да, но ничего другого.


По мнению еврейского мыслителя XV века, раввина Йосефа Альбо, автора «Сефер халькарим» («Книги основ»), факт того, что Создатель ограничил Адама в выборе, подразумевает Его стремление к тому, чтобы человек не убивал животных и, следовательно, не ел мяса. По мнению раввина, убийство животного — жестокий и бессердечный поступок, развивающий в характере человека отрицательные качества; к тому же мясо огрубляет сердце и ослабляет чувствительность души.


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (11 Ноя 2011)

artha написал(а):


> мясная индустрия тратит сотни миллионов долларов на то, чтобы говорить о своей продукции неправду. Но никакая лживая пропаганда не сможет придать мясу ореол безобидности.


согласна! а еще есть опубликованные данные статистики - на земле выращивается столько зерна, сколько бы хватило накормить всех голодающих на планете и не один раз, но к сожалению это зерно идет на корм животных - которых потом убивают на мясо...
вот цитата с одного ресурса : "Цифры:



За последний год число голодающих в мире выросло на 9% и приблизилось к миллиарду: 923 млн. человек.
Более 1 миллиарда человек не имеют доступа к чистой воде, а больше 2,5 миллиардов живут без водопровода и канализации.
Около 30% населения мира постоянно недоедает.
Каждые 3.6 секунды один человек в мире умирает от голода…
55% детских смертей в мире связаны с голодом или недоеданием.
Более 6 млн. детей ежегодно умирают от голода, не достигнув пяти лет.
http://www.meatthetruth.ru/pagubnoe-pristrastie-chelovechestva/


----------



## ksenia (11 Ноя 2011)

Vitalevna написал(а):


> Предлагаю посмотреть по ссылке истории двух женщин. Обоим по 51 году. Разница лишь в том,что одна вегетерианка,а другая нет. Можете не заходя по ссылке, определить, кто из них выступает против мяса?
> http://www.bibo.kz/pictures/462879-sravnim-dvukh-zhenshhin-kotorym-ispolnilsja-51-god.html


Ну ребята, это уже совсем не интересно Прям попса пошла из разряда "Звезды без макияжа" То-то я смотрю все вегетарианцы в мире выглядят просто "ужасно" А среди них немало известных людей: Лайма Вайкуле, Наталья Имбрулья, Пол Маккартни, Моби, Принс, Джордж Харрисон, Андриано Челентано, Бриджит Бардо, Орланд Блум, Ричард Гир, Николай Дроздов, Брэд Пит, Лев Толстой, Деннис Родман, Леонардо Да Винчи, Пифагор, Платон, доктор Спок, Эйнштейн, Махатма Ганди, Бенджамин Франклин, Моби, Сергей Есенин, Михаил Задорнов, Джим Керри, Николай Лесков, Мадонна, Ольга Шелест, Надя Аурмэн, Мохаммед Али, Карл Льюис, Ствен Сигал, Вера Алентова, Ричард Бах, Ван Дам, Сергей Захаров, Валерий Золотухин, Даша Калинина, Ольга Лукьяненко, Софи Марсо, Ева Мендес, Орнелла Мути, Деми Мур, Клара Новикова, Наталья Орейро, Валентина Рубцова, Нина Русланова, Светлана Тома, Кейт Уинслет, Ефим Шифрин, Брук Шилд, Джулия Робретс, Пенелопа Крус, Анжелина Джоли, Памела Андерсон, Кемерон Лиас, Анна Большова, Ирина Безрукова, Анастасия Волочкова, Людмила Гурченко ...... этот список можно продолжать бесконечно. Думаю многих из них Вы знаете... Что? Многие из них плохо выглядят или они все сектанты, если не едят мясо? А кто здесь на фото? Без понятия... Я с таким же успехом могу пойти и сфоткать на улице бабулечку и разукрашенную тетеньку и выложить в интернет... Среди вегетарианцев также и Моника Беллуччи, ей никто не даст 47 лет, не так ли, а какая красотка!  Думаю не имеет смысла выкладывать все фотография этих талантливых и здравомыслящих людей, все итак понятно


----------



## ksenia (11 Ноя 2011)

от себя могу сказать одно: я вегетарианка более 2-х лет. Чувствую себя замечательно!Чего и Вам всем желаю


----------



## artha (11 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> от себя могу сказать одно: я вегетарианка более 2-х лет. Чувствую себя замечательно!Чего и Вам всем желаю


Я стал вегетарианцем ровно 8 лет назад. 11 ноября 2003 года съел свой последний гамбургер.


----------



## ksenia (12 Ноя 2011)

Vitalevna написал(а):


> Предлагаю посмотреть по ссылке истории двух женщин. Обоим по 51 году. Разница лишь в том,что одна вегетерианка,а другая нет. Можете не заходя по ссылке, определить, кто из них выступает против мяса?
> 
> http://www.bibo.kz/pictures/462879-sravnim-dvukh-zhenshhin-kotorym-ispolnilsja-51-god.html


Кстати, если уж Вы так любите картинки - вот пожалуйста ссылка еще на одну вегетарианку в 70 лет))) http://sanket.ru/zdorovie_beauty/263-mimi-kirk-samaya-seksualnaya-vegetarianka-starshe-50.html Специально не искала - чисто случайно сегодня наткнулась. Кстати, на этом же сайте в рубрике Кулинария куча вкуснейших и полезнейших рецептов - это для тех людей, которые думают, что вегетарианство - примитивное и однообразное питание. Лично я последние 1,5 года каждый день готовлю разные блюда, не повторяясь Вот например, сегодня - испанский суп - гаспачо а к чаю - творожные печеньки Ракушки.


----------



## ksenia (12 Ноя 2011)

Уважаемые оппоненты, хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение о документальном фильме Земляне. Как раз по теме


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (12 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Уважаемые оппоненты, хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение о документальном фильме Земляне. Как раз по теме


рекомендую посмотреть документальный  фильм "Осознавая связь", Великобритания, 2010 г.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Богоизбранный народ?  А как же тогда фраза "Я послан только к падшим овцам дом Израилева" (если не ошибаюсь, от Матфея)


Ваш вопрос наводит на мысль что вы немного другой смысл вкладываете в слово Богоизбранный. Уточните, пожалуйста, что Вы понимаете под Богоизбранностью, как понимаете это слово?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> уточнение?
> то что вы приводите пример как дальше комментировалось это изречение - это дописанное человеком, который неправильно истолковал смысл этой фразы, и судя по всему сделал это намеренно...
> почему спросите вы?
> а потому что наши современные евреи, сыны израилевские почитают Тору (насилия там так много, хоть стой хоть падай), эти господа правят всем миром, их души настолько черные что даже не описать словами...


У меня нет инструмента для определения черноты человеческих душ. Я оперирую фактами и когда эти факты перевирают, называю это враньем и обманом, я просто  не знаю других названий таких явлений.
Даша, ваш аргумент это суждение, а не фактаж. У вас есть доказательства вашего утверждения о редактирования текста, или вам  так просто так хочется? Если вы готовы представить доказательства я готов их внимательно выслушать. Пока это просто ваше суждение, а показанный мною текст это факт, который есть и его отрицать просто неразумно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Ноя 2011)

artha написал(а):


> вегетарианство в иудаизме
> Сотворив Адама, первого человека, Всевышний научил его законам мира: «Вот Я даю вам всякую траву семеносную, которая на всей земле, и всякое дерево, у которого плод древесный, семеносный, вам это будет в пищу». Семена, травы и плоды — да, но ничего другого.


Этот текст откуда взят? Это перевод? Если да, то укажите оригинал я хочу сверить.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> А как же тогда фраза "Я послан только к падшим овцам дом Израилева" (если не ошибаюсь, от Матфея)


Я, наверное, снова огорчу вас Ксения, но в Евангелии от Матфея нет таких слов. Нельзя такого плана тексты читать как-нибудь, по верхам, не углубляясь и искажая смысл текста.


----------



## abelar (13 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> : Лайма Вайкуле, Наталья Имбрулья, Пол Маккартни, Моби, Принс, Джордж Харрисон, Андриано Челентано, Бриджит Бардо, Орланд Блум, Ричард Гир, Николай Дроздов, Брэд Пит, Лев Толстой, Деннис Родман, Леонардо Да Винчи, Пифагор, Платон, доктор Спок, Эйнштейн, Махатма Ганди, Бенджамин Франклин, Моби, Сергей Есенин, Михаил Задорнов, Джим Керри, Николай Лесков, Мадонна, Ольга Шелест, Надя Аурмэн, Мохаммед Али, Карл Льюис, Ствен Сигал, Вера Алентова, Ричард Бах, Ван Дам, Сергей Захаров, Валерий Золотухин, Даша Калинина, Ольга Лукьяненко, Софи Марсо, Ева Мендес, Орнелла Мути, Деми Мур, Клара Новикова, Наталья Орейро, Валентина Рубцова, Нина Русланова, Светлана Тома, Кейт Уинслет, Ефим Шифрин, Брук Шилд, Джулия Робретс, Пенелопа Крус, Анжелина Джоли, Памела Андерсон, Кемерон Лиас, Анна Большова, Ирина Безрукова, Анастасия Волочкова, Людмила Гурченко ...... этот список можно продолжать бесконечно.


В христианской традиции таких людей хоронят за оградой кладбища. Артисты, клоуны,лицедеи,кривляки и шуты, алхимики, интеллигенты в первом поколении.... Представители паскудной професии. Я ничего не имею против циркачей. Сходить. Посмотреть. Поржать. Не против их физического совершенствования. Чтобы они и дальше могли ширяться, бухать, прелюбодействовать, врать, обманывать, перевоплощаться, всячески валять дурака и при этом хорошо выглядеть.
Я против,чтобы с них брать пример духовного совершенствования.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2011)

> творожные печеньки Ракушки


Простите, а это из какого ТВОРОГА?


----------



## ksenia (14 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> рекомендую посмотреть документальный фильм "Осознавая связь", Великобритания, 2010 г.


Фильм легкий, по сравнению с Землянами.


----------



## ksenia (14 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Простите, а это из какого ТВОРОГА?


Из обычного Творога, который делается из коровьего молока.


----------



## ksenia (14 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ваш вопрос наводит на мысль что вы немного другой смысл вкладываете в слово Богоизбранный. Уточните, пожалуйста, что Вы понимаете под Богоизбранностью, как понимаете это слово?


Да, видимо мы с Вами по-разному понимаем это слово, как сказано в Библии Иисус пришел к евреям, как к падшим овцам дом Израилева, чтобы наставить их на Путь истинный. Точно так же это объясняют экскурсоводы в Израиле, когда едешь на экскурсию в Назарет или по другим Святым Местам Израиля. Иисус в Библии также говорил, что молиться надо в специально отведенном для этого месте, а не на всех углах и где попало (а как Вы знаете они молятся и читают тору везде: в транспорте, на улице и т.д.). Он был недоволен евреями, поэтому хотел вывести на Путь истинный.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> У меня нет инструмента для определения черноты человеческих душ. Я оперирую фактами и когда эти факты перевирают, называю это враньем и обманом, я просто не знаю других названий таких явлений.
> Даша, ваш аргумент это суждение, а не фактаж. У вас есть доказательства вашего утверждения о редактирования текста, или вам так просто так хочется? Если вы готовы представить доказательства я готов их внимательно выслушать. Пока это просто ваше суждение, а показанный мною текст это факт, который есть и его отрицать просто неразумно.


Игорь, а Вы изучали только Библию или Тору тоже?



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я, наверное, снова огорчу вас Ксения, но в Евангелии от Матфея нет таких слов. Нельзя такого плана тексты читать как-нибудь, по верхам, не углубляясь и искажая смысл текста.


Да, Игорь, Вы действительно огорчаете меня тем, что невнимательно читаете не только мои посты, но и Библию! Или не вникаете в прочитанное.


----------



## ksenia (14 Ноя 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> В христианской традиции таких людей хоронят за оградой кладбища. Артисты, клоуны,лицедеи,кривляки и шуты, алхимики, интеллигенты в первом поколении.... Представители паскудной професии. Я ничего не имею против циркачей. Сходить. Посмотреть. Поржать. Не против их физического совершенствования. Чтобы они и дальше могли ширяться, бухать, прелюбодействовать, врать, обманывать, перевоплощаться, всячески валять дурака и при этом хорошо выглядеть.
> Я против,чтобы с них брать пример духовного совершенствования.


Пример был приведен с другой целью, Вы меня не поняли -в ответ на попсовые картинки каких-то тетенек, якобы вегетарианцы плохо выглядят и т.д.  К тому же думаю не стоит никого осуждать - каждый волен выбирать сам свое направление в этой жизни. Многие из них помогают инвалидам, больным, детям-сиротам, бездомным и за это им СПАСИБО!


----------



## ksenia (14 Ноя 2011)

Уважаемые доктора, кто-нибудь скажет что-нибудь про фильм Земляне? Интересно Ваше мнение!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> , как сказано в Библии Иисус пришел к евреям, как к падшим овцам дом Израилева,


Я снова вынужден констатировать прискорбный факт, это обман, вы искажаете текст. Еще раз посмотрите внимательно



ksenia написал(а):


> Игорь, а Вы изучали только Библию или Тору тоже?


)))
Я отвечу, если и Вы мне ответите,  в чем разница между Торой и Ветхим Заветом?


----------



## ksenia (14 Ноя 2011)

Тора- это часть Ветхого завета. О пятикнижье и т.д. думаю писать не стоит? Сразу поясню,что именно подразумевалось: имелось в виду именно ИЗУЧЕНИЕ, как ее изучают в Израиле,  а не просто прочтение. И это был просто вопрос - без умыслов


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> имелось в виду именно ИЗУЧЕНИЕ, как ее изучают в Израиле, а не просто прочтение. И это был просто вопрос - без умыслов



Если я буду изучать так, как в Израиле, то я по большому счету буду изучать талмуд вместо Торы, а со временем скачусь и в кабалу.


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (15 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Если я буду изучать так, как в Израиле, то я по большому счету буду изучать талмуд вместо Торы, а со временем скачусь и в кабалу.


Друзья, я искренне прошу прощения у Вас, что своей статьей вызвала такой серьезный резонанс.
Предлагаю нам всем перестать спорить о Библии, Ветхом завете и Торе - ибо спор этот будет вечен до конца наших жизней.
Для каждого человека в жизни существует определенная правда. Каждый хочет верить в то, что он для себя называет правдой. И он верит. Я не желаю подрывать его веру.
Я не собираюсь открывать чьи-то глаза на истину. А истина отличается от правды тем что она Абсолютна и не подлежит обсуждению.
Я в своей статье написала свое отношение к вегетарианству, и привела аргументы почему я это сделала. Я обладаю достаточными знаниями о том, о чем я говорю здесь. Говорить больше я не имею права, потому что могу вызвать еще больший резонанс.
Я поделилась с вами своими знаниями - если они у вас вызвали критику - ради Бога, я только приветствую, если они у вас вызвали одобрение - значит мы с вами обладаем одинаковыми знаниями в той или иной  области (говоря на слэнеге "мы с вами в теме").
Прошу лишь вас, дорогие форумчане, обратить внимание на предложенный мною нестандартный вариант системы питания, который мне приносит пользу для здоровья и максимум удовольствия!

Желаю вам всем мира и добра!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Предлагаю нам всем перестать спорить о Библии, Ветхом завете и Торе



Спора никакого не было. Были попытки перекручивания и искажения текста. Есть текст,  с ним можно соглашаться или не соглашаться,  считать его Откровением Божьим или выдумкой, но зачем искажать и утверждать то,  чего в тексте нет, вот в чем проблема.


----------



## Udivit (15 Ноя 2011)

Евангелие от Матфея гл.15 .
24. Онъ же сказал въ от-
ветъ: Я посланъ только къ
погибшимъ овцам дома Из-
раилева.
25. А она, подошедши, кла-
нялась Ему и говорила;
Господи ! помоги мне.
26. Онъ же сказал въ от-
ветъ : не хорошо взять хлебъ
у детей и бросить псамъ.
27. Она сказала: такъ, Го-
споди ! но и псы едятъ кро-
хи, которыя падают со сто-
ла господъ их.
28. Тогда Иисус сказалъ
ей в ответъ : о, женщина !
велика вера твоя ; да бу-
детъ тебе по желанию тво-
ему. И исцелилась дочь ея
въ тотъ часъ.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Евангелие от Матфея гл.15 .
> 24. Онъ же сказал въ от-
> ветъ: Я посланъ только къ
> *погибшимъ овцам дома Из-*
> *раилева.*


и сравните с этим


ksenia написал(а):


> А как же тогда фраза "Я послан только к падшим овцам дом Израилева" (если не ошибаюсь, от Матфея)


----------



## Udivit (15 Ноя 2011)

Мне думается, что не совсем в тему, обсуждать религиозные течения и смысл сказанного в Библии. Выдержку из Нового Завета, разместил тут только за тем, чтобы догадки и разногласия на тему Библии закрыть.
Что же касается вегетариаства, то тут каждый выбирает для себя сам.
Мой отец с 28 восьми лет мясо не ест, сейчас ему 65 лет, и его самочувствию могут позавидовать и молодые.
 Мне 39лет, мясо ем. Подумываю отказаться от мясной пищи (потому что живой пример перед глазами есть)хотя сам ещё не созрел до вегетарианства.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Мне думается, что не совсем в тему, обсуждать религиозные течения и смысл сказанного в Библии.


равно как и пытаться обосновать свои кулинарные предпочтения, ссылаясь на авторитет Писания.


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (15 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> и сравните с этим


откройте пожалуйста словарь Даля!
и там вы увидите что значение слова "погибнуть" и производное с сего причастие "погибшимъ" имеет много значений:
*ПОГИБАТЬ*
ПОГИБАТЬ, погибнуть или сев. погинуть, сгибнуть, пропадать, теряться, уничтожаться, истребляться, разрушаться, исчезать; о человеке умирать или терять жизнь при каком бедствии, случайности. Хлеб весь погиб от засухи. Не дай Бог погибнуть наглою смертью! внезапно. Иной по неправде своей погибает, иной за правду. Корабль погиб, сокрушился в море. Хваля Бога, не погинешь. Что добра-то погибло! сказал мужик, при пожаре кабака. Солнце, луна погибли, стар. и тул. затмились. В третий час дня погибе солнце и быст аки двою дней месяц. Погибанье ср. длит. погинутие окончат. погин м. об. сост. по глаг. Погибель ж. гибель, уничтоженье, пропажа, истребленье; смерть; крайняя опасность, беда, напасть или пагуба. Погибель судна, товара. Пей на погибель сатаны! Много было погибели от воды. Чужая погибель нам не корысть. Согнуть кого в три погибели, погиба, уничтожить, покарать. Погибь ж. пск. беда. Погибельный хлеб, гиблый, тонувший, затоплый, подмоклый, или спасенный от пожара, пригорелый или продымленный. Погибельное время, губительное, бедственное. Погибельный совет, опасный, вредный. Погиблый, погибший, сгубленный, погубленный. *Он человек погиблый, пропащий, по поведенью, распутный, неисправимый.* Погибельник, -ница, погиблый человек, погрязший в пороках. Погублять, погубить что, кого, изводить, истреблять, уничтожать; лишать жизни, убивать; повергать в бедствие, в несчастье; губить нравственно, духовно. Палы всех зайцев погубили. Он погублен Пугачевым. Он разорился, его погубила роскошь. Жаль девки, а погубили парня! -ся, страдат. и возвр. по смыслу речи. Ясны очи погубилися, песня. погибли. Погубленье ср. пагуба ж. действ. по глаг. См. выше пагуба. Погубитель, -ница, погубщик, -щица, губящий, погубивший кого, что; пагубник.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Ноя 2011)

Дарья, я уважаю Даля, но вы просто цитируйте ДОСЛОВНО, по тексту Писания, и не понадобится прилагать  такие титанические усилия по оправданию очевидного ляпа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2011)

Так творог можно при вегетарианстве?


----------



## Udivit (17 Ноя 2011)

Мясо не едят вегетариацы, а молочные продукты кушают.


----------



## vikusya (17 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Уважаемые доктора, кто-нибудь скажет что-нибудь про фильм Земляне? Интересно Ваше мнение!!!


Я не смогла досмотреть этот фильм. Сколько же жестокости в этом мире


----------



## ksenia (17 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так творог можно при вегетарианстве?



Доктор, если позволите, я более подробно распишу самые распространенные категории:

1. мясоеды - трупоядные (прошу никого не обижаться на эту фразу, но ведь по сути это так)

2. вегетарианцы - не употребляющие в пищу  животных (мясо, рыбу, яйца), но употребляющие продукты животного происхождения, такие как молоко, сыр (бессычужный), творог, масло, мед и т.д.

3. веганы -не употребляют в пищу животных, а также продукты животного происхождения.

4. сыроеды - употребляют сырые овощи, фрукты, пророщенные зерно-бобовые, сухофрукты, орехи и т.д. Не пьют и не едят ничего горячего и вареного


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (17 Ноя 2011)

_Дорогие форумчане, а что вы можете сказать про это высказывание Л.Н. Толстого?_
_"Десять лет кормила корова тебя и твоих детей, одевала и грела тебя овца своей шерстью. Какая же им за это награда? Перерезать горло и съесть?"_


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (17 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> равно как и пытаться обосновать свои кулинарные предпочтения, ссылаясь на авторитет Писания.


Да ну Вас, Игорь! Честное слово я устала уже от вашей упертости и однобокого суждения...
Как хотите, так и думайте! Посмотрим кто из нас прав! Ждать осталось совсем недолго!
Удачи вам!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2011)

Мед, трудно отнести к продуктам животноводства.
Т.е вы вегетарианка-отбирающая молоко у телят.
Т.е. вы стремитсь к веганству, но на всякий случай компенсируете его недостатки молоком, такая хитренькая позиция.

Если в основе чего-то лежит не научное объяснение, а эмоциональное предпочтение, то и поступать надо как поступал Лев Толстой:
-Я делаю так!
-Если вы со мной не согласны, то ударьте меня и отойдите в сторону.
-Я не буду вас уговаривать, но и вы меня не убеждайте.

А у вас получается наоборот, я в это верю и вы должны верить!
Если не верите, вы упертый, тире, неправильный.

А в чем неправильность, мы едим мясо, вы отбираете молоко у детей, а разница какая?
Морально, никакой-мы убиваем, вы воруете.
Физиологически, никакой-творожники-то любите.
Только эмоциональная подача-мы лучше.
А судьи, кто?
Кто оценивает, кто лучше, по каким критериям, какими методами, по каким исследованиям видна разница?


----------



## ksenia (18 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мед, трудно отнести к продуктам животноводства.
> Т.е вы вегетарианка-отбирающая молоко у телят.
> Т.е. вы стремитсь к веганству, но на всякий случай компенсируете его недостатки молоком, такая хитренькая позиция.
> 
> ...



 Началось...Доктор, Вы решили сменить Игоря на этом поприще - чудненько! Что же Вам всем так неймется-то, а?
Я ни у кого ничего не отбираю и тем более не ворую. Не сваливайте все в одну кучу. Вы задали вопрос - я ответила.
Если Вы хотите поспорить на эту тему - Вам придется найти другого собеседника, я не собираюсь никого ни в чем убеждать, я просто поделилась своим опытом и рассказала об этом.  А если Вам нравится питаться трупиками - на здоровье - каждый делает свой выбор - осознанно! Честно говоря смешно: сами-то прочитали, что написали?  о какой-то непонятной эмоциональной подаче и все такое...  а кто такие МЫ? Это что за группировка такая? И с чего Вы взяли,что Вы - лучше? Чем?  
Заметила одну вещь: "врачи" этого форума видят только отрицательное почему-то, очень догматичны, наводит на определенную мысль конечно, но да ладно...
Если каждый будет рассуждать так, как Вы, Доктор, скоро "люди"  (извините, но без кавычек здесь как-то неуместно) помимо братьев наших меньших начнут есть и просто своих братьев, а что? тоже ведь мясо... фу даже противно от одной мысли...


----------



## ksenia (18 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы нам угрожаетееее!
> Страшно! Расскажите чего бояться.


Доктор, каждый понимает так, как хочет понимать
Дарья имела в виду совсем другое... И это касалось не  форума - мыслите шире



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я также недоумевал коллега))). Но вчера узнал, что тема то платная))). Чем больше ответов и нажатий на кнопку "мне нравится" тем выше рейтинг темы тем выше вероятность что автор получит деньги))) все просто))
> Я попросил админа убрать все мои сообщения и плюсовки но не знаю сделает ли он это))).



 Игорь, Вы так ничего и не поняли.
при чем тут деньги вообще? Не переживайте, модераторы сделают все возможное и невозможное, чтобы загасить эти темы Это сделать думаю технически не сложно, но вот интерес людей погасить нельзя никакими техническими примочками
Есть вещи гораздо более важные в этом мире,чем деньги, надеюсь когда-нибудь и Вы это поймете.
Обратите внимание, что за Ваши сообщения как раз меньше всего голосов, если только модераторы голосовали и товарищ админ. 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мед, трудно отнести к продуктам животноводства.
> Т.е вы вегетарианка-отбирающая молоко у телят.
> Т.е. вы стремитсь к веганству, но на всякий случай компенсируете его недостатки молоком, такая хитренькая позиция.
> 
> ...



Скажите, Доктор, а почему по Вашему мнению мед трудно отнести к продуктам животноводства?
Сам собой мед не образуется, хотя может я чего-то не знаю, может быть уже создают мед искусственным образом как "куриные яйца" в Китае?
Мед создается с помощью пчел, как раз на тему того как образуется мед и какой мед лучше начала писать статью, но, к сожалению, еще не успела дописать, а то обязательно дала бы ссылку для ознакомлениятак вот, мед производится пчелами, а пчелы, как известно еще из школьного курса биологии относятся к царству животных, типу членистоногие и т.д. По-моему все логично!


----------



## Udivit (18 Ноя 2011)

Березка написал(а):


> Не могу промолчать, (но так как не по теме потом отредактирую)
> Вас не правильно учили в школе, пчелы, это насекомые!


Улыбнуло!! Правильно, Березка, именно так - насекомые. И ещё можно сказать, что собирание меда называют пчеловодством!
По моему нельзя делить людей на плохих и хороших. Человек дуален и имеет в себе разные качества, как хорошии, так и плохие, вне зависимости от того чем он питается.
Другое дело, что для организма , на мой взгляд, полезнее всё же вегетарианство. Но если кто-то считает иначе это его право.


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (18 Ноя 2011)

Господа, мне лично не нужны ваши деньги - у меня своих полно, и слава Богу!
Написала здесь на форуме про направление вегетарианства только ради того, чтобы другие люди услышали, задумались и сделали выводы.
Если у вас устоявшееся негативное мнение по этому поводу - чтож, Бог и время вам судья! Это и имела в виду, когда писала про быстро сокращающееся время на Земле. Никого не хотела напугать. Но если вы не замечаете изменений, которые происходят в вашей повседневной жизни и в жизни окружающих людей, окружающей среды обитания нас всех и людей и животных - значит вы слепой и глухой, или равнодушный бессердечный человек (пофигист одним словом), который дальше своего носа  не видит - это самая комфортная позиция, но она деградирует ваше тело и вашу душу. Ваша судьба - в ваших руках. Не мне вас судить, моя задача - рассказать вам, что есть нечто большее в этой жизни, нечто светлое и радостное, которое не поддается научному объяснению.
А вы все загоняете в рамки рациональности и научности. У меня нет информации о научных опытах и исследованиях в области вегетарианства. У меня лишь есть живые примеры жизни людей, которые являются вегетарианцами, веганами и они занимаются физическими и духовными практиками - только жизненный опыт человека может стать для меня доказательством правильности того или иного направления - если бы вы только видели их добрые глаза и сильную харизматичную энергетику, которую они излучают, то вам бы стало понятно многое.
Хочу чтобы вы поняли, НЕ мой УМ принимает решение как мне жить дальше и какой дорогой идти, что кушать и с кем общаться, а мое СЕРДЦЕ решает такие вопросы. Вот в чем разница между мной и вами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2011)

Все смешалось в доме....
От еды до любви (это я про сердце), так и в голове. 
Догмы формируют люди, ваши догмы формируете вы. 
Только открывая тему вы ведь хотели утвердить ваши догмы в головах других.
А зачем, почему вы не самодостаточны.
Представьте что я бы открыл тему про пользу мясоедства. Это вызвало бы у вас удивление?
Думаю вызвало бы злость и возмущение. 
А у нас всего лишь вопросы к вам, на которые не хотите отвечать, потому что живете не по пониманию пользы, а по догмам-мне так нравиться и я права.
Так можно далеко зайти.


----------



## ksenia (19 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все смешалось в доме....
> От еды до любви (это я про сердце), так и в голове.
> Догмы формируют люди, ваши догмы формируете вы.
> Только открывая тему вы ведь хотели утвердить ваши догмы в головах других.
> ...



 доктор, я никому ничего не навязываю, более того, я везде пишу, что каждый волен выбирать сам - главное, чтобы выбор был осознанным! (но видимо Вы видите только то,Что хотите увидеть там, где этого просто нет) И тему это создавала не я (моя тема про ЙОГУ), а Дарья Дарссо. Я лишь поддержала, потому что мне вегетарианство пошло на пользу. Можете открывать какую угодно тему - это Ваше право, если считаете, что это принесет людям пользу. думаю найдутся люди, которые Вас поддержат. Во всяком случае я уж точно не стала бы утверждать обратное и вести агрессивную дискуссию. Зачем?ни к чему это не приведет. пустая трата времени.  Что же тут доктора так и пытаются меня какой-то злюкой выставить?ну не собираюсь я на Вас злиться
У каждого свои методы и методики достижения цели - здоровья. Сколько людей - столько мнений.  Каждый волен делать свой *свободный и  осознанный выбор* давайте закончим на этом дискуссию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Уважаемый Доктор!
> возможно смешалось в голове у вас, а не у нас!
> в нашей голове ясно и чисто!
> Вы говорите верно, сколько людей - столько и мнений (догм).
> ...


Потому и не открываю тем не по теме форума, т.к. не хочу свои догмы делать вашими.
Сами задумайтесь, почему именно ПРОПАГАНДА вашего образа жизни присуствует ВЕЗДЕ, почему активно ПРОПОВЕДУЕТСЯ именно это. Как-то это смахиваете на сектанство, но и это пожалуйста, только зачем всех туда вовлекать.
Если вы считаете это более здоровым образом жизни, то лбъясните, приведите обоснования с точки зрения фундаментальых наук-физики, химии, механники, биологии, но не приводите в качестве обоснования - мне нравиться, я чувствую себя лучше, эмоционально мне это подходит (это эмоции ваши ЛИЧНЫЕ эмоции и не надо их делать достоянием всех), не приводите пример- так решил Бог (доктор Зинчук указал на несуразность таких ссылок), убивать животных плохо (это догма, а не правда) и т.д.
Вы кушаеете травки, кушаете белок.
И я все это кушаю, так в чем ваш посыл, в том что не надо есть мясо.
Чтож я с этим согласен не ешьте, только зачем вы свою догму хотите сделать всепризнаваемой?
Я например свою, не хочу, и вас не убеждаю.


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (19 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому и не открываю тем не по теме форума, т.к. не хочу свои догмы делать вашими.
> Сами задумайтесь, почему именно ПРОПАГАНДА вашего образа жизни присуствует ВЕЗДЕ, почему активно ПРОПОВЕДУЕТСЯ именно это. Как-то это смахиваете на сектанство, но и это пожалуйста, только зачем всех туда вовлекать.
> Если вы считаете это более здоровым образом жизни, то лбъясните, приведите обоснования с точки зрения фундаментальых наук-физики, химии, механники, биологии, но не приводите в качестве обоснования - мне нравиться, я чувствую себя лучше, эмоционально мне это подходит (это эмоции ваши ЛИЧНЫЕ эмоции и не надо их делать достоянием всех), не приводите пример- так решил Бог (доктор Зинчук указал на несуразность таких ссылок), убивать животных плохо (это догма, а не правда) и т.д.
> Вы кушаеете травки, кушаете белок.
> ...


Доктор, посыл наш в том, что животные имеют право на жизнь и каждое животное обладает душой. Так почему же мы - разумные человеки не можем осознать, что убивать того, кто ОБЛАДАЕТ душой НЕЛЬЗЯ!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2011)

Вот теперь интересно.
Понятие душа- это ведь понятие религиозное?
Вы к какой религии себя относите?


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (19 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот теперь интересно.
> Понятие душа- это ведь понятие религиозное?
> Вы к какой религии себя относите?


Я себя к религии не отношу. Душа - не религиозное понятие. Душа - это состояние.
Мне нравится как об этом сказал Ошо:
"Когда мы употребляем слово "душа", мы имеем в виду "полную живость". Это значит быть живым до предела не с кем-то другим, а с самим собой. Быть совершенно живым без внешних причин. Океана нет, а вы становитесь океаническим; неба нет, а вы становитесь пространством; любимой нет, а вы - только любовь и больше ничего.
Я имею в виду, что вы становитесь живым независимо ни от чего. Вы не зависите ни от чего и ни от кого, вы освобождены. А раз пришло это освобождение, это внутреннее освобождение, вы не можете утратить своего счастья. Это тотальная живость, это тотальное сознание, это потерять невозможно.
Когда приходит эта тотальная живость, происходит многое, чего нельзя по-настоящему понять, пока оно не случилось. Но я могу попробовать дать вам такое определение души: "Это полностью сознательное... полностью живое... полностью блаженное... не ограниченное ничем".
Если вы любите, и если вы можете быть счастливы без причины, то вы - душа, а не тело. Почему?
Под телом я понимаю ту часть вашей души, которая всегда находится в связи с вашим бытием. Вы начинаете чувствовать печаль, когда есть какая-нибудь причина для печали, или чувствуете себя довольным, когда есть какая-нибудь причина для счастья, но вы никогда не чувствуете себя самого без чего-то другого. Это чувство, это состояние, когда нет ничего, но ты есть (полностью живой, полностью сознательный) - это и есть душа.
Но это приблизительное определение. Оно только указывает, оно не определяет. Оно просто показывает. Сказано много, но это лишь палец, указывающий на Луну. Палец - это не Луна, он только указатель. Забудьте о пальце и смотрите только на Луну. Но таковы все определения."


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2011)

Т.е. вы просто считаете что у животных есть душа и эту душу нельзя убивать!
Как вы считаете, могу тогда и я считать, что у деревьев, кустаника, травы есть душа, пусть маленькая, но есть?


----------



## Udivit (19 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если вы считаете это более здоровым образом жизни, то лбъясните, приведите обоснования с точки зрения фундаментальых наук-физики, химии, механники, биологии...


Как можно что-либо объяснить с точки зрения фундаментальных наук, если эти самые науки сами не понимают где и как они живут? http://invisibleon.ru/4754
Скорее реальнее и вернее будет воспользоваться для объяснения происходящих в жизни событий личным опытом или же опираться на учение религиозных течений.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Т.е. вы просто считаете что у животных есть душа и эту душу нельзя убивать!
> Как вы считаете, могу тогда и я считать, что у деревьев, кустаника, травы есть душа, пусть маленькая, но есть?


Конечно, Вы можете так считать. Вот заглянуть им в глаза (а глаза, как известно, это зеркало души) не получится. Но вы можете заглянуть в глаза корове или барану, перед тем как перерезать им глотку, и увидете в них отражение состояние этого животного. Думаю яблоня или укроп врядли смогут передать вам состояние ужаса, страха и безъисходности, но в глазах животных вы сможете увидеть желание жить.


----------



## artha (19 Ноя 2011)

Пища влияет на сознание людей, а сознание приближает людей к Богу. Только чистое сознание может привести людей к Богу. Из покон веков наши предки считали прием пищи как ритуал (корень слова-рита, значит ритм. Совершать ритуал -это значит быть в ритме Вселенной)-из моих скромных познаний санскрита). Христиане, евреи, буддисты перед приемом пищи всегда молятся и сначала предлагают ее Богу. Но пищу не просто предлагают, ее предлагают с любовью. Так в Бхагават Гите, говорится, что Господь примет даже листок и немного воды, если они предложены с любовью. После предложения пищи Богу люди потребляют прасад (милость на санскрите) и таким образом очищают свое сознание. Естествено Господь не будет принимать мясо, рыбу, яйца. Пища влияет на сознание. Употребление мясной пищи, делает людей жесткими и алчными.


----------



## artha (19 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Мясо не едят вегетариацы, а молочные продукты кушают.


И современные кулинарные книги, и древние Веды превозносят молоко как замечательный продукт, который содержит все питательные вещества, необходимые для здоровья. В ведических писаниях говорится, что молоко способствует развитию тонких тканей головного мозга, необходимых для гармоничного духовного развития. В ведические времена многие йоги жили только на молоке, которое было в та ком изобилии, что домохозяева раздавали его бесплатно. Поскольку молоко способствует физическому и духовному развитию человека, в ведическом обществе оно считалось жизненно необходимым и самым важным продуктом питания цивилизованного человека. Ценность молока и молочных продуктов определяет место коров в обществе. Люди должны охранять коров и заботиться о них. Так же как и человек, корова счастлива, когда чувствует, что находится под надежной защитой. Корова, которой позволяют кормить своего теленка и которая уверена, что хозяин не убьет ее, когда она перестанет доиться, чувствует себя в безопасности и дает больше молока, которое к тому же более вкусное.


----------



## artha (19 Ноя 2011)

Как я уже писал в предыдущем комментарии, пища связана с сознанием. Пища- это энергия и как каждая энергия она приносит как положительные эффекты так и отрицательные эффекты. Так есть энергия благости, страсти и невежества. Пища, которую мы употребляем также обладает разными энергиями. Например молоко-благость, овощь морковь имеет природу страсти и наконец мясо-невежество. Поэтому пища не только влияет на сознание, она также влияет на наше психологическое состояние. Вы наверное знаете старый анекдот: приходит больной к врачу и говорит- Доктор я заболел. А доктор- нет -это ты съел что-то. Ешьте благостную пищу!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2011)

> ....и наконец мясо-невежество ...



Вот, вот, теперь прямо таки стало ясно что все жиждется на СВОИХ пониманиях и СВОИХ желаниях.
Тоько неясно, почему вы считаете, что ВСЕ окружающие дожны должны жить по ВАШИМ пониманиям, а по СВОИМ.
Причем обратите внимание, как все агрессивно вы подаёте - вы убийцы, вы трупоеды, вы грязные, от вас разит и прочее...
Вы соглашаетесь, что Бог создал Мир, но не соглашаетесь, что этот мир не весь выглядит по вашему.
И проблема не в том, кто и что кушает, а в том, что для оправдания своего выбора вы приводите только нужно и вам и только так как вы понимаете.
Как только вам приводят правдивые строки, указывают на ваши ошибки, причем повторюсь не ошибки в ваших действиях (это ваше право, ешьте что хотите только соблюдайте законы страны в которой живете), а указывают именно на ошибки, в оправдании ваших действий, вы озлобляетесь и переходите от Богопопределения к Личнопониманию и Личножеланию.
Невежество:
1) Отсутствие знаний; необразованность.
2) разг. Невоспитанность, невежливый поступок.

Невежество - это не то, что человек ест!
Невежество - это отсутсвие знаний о предмете (не знание лозунгов предмета, а знание законов предмета), это проявление невоспитанности в навязывании своего мнения и желания другим.

Отсюда и анекдот про вашу жизнь:
Доктор, я буду жить?
Будете, будете!
Ура, ура, я буду жить у доктора!

Живите сами, живите как и с кем хотите, и не навязывайте своего мнения другим.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Вот заглянуть им в глаза (а глаза, как известно, это зеркало души) не получится. Но вы можете заглянуть в глаза корове или барану, перед тем как перерезать им глотку, и увидете в них отражение состояние этого животного. Думаю яблоня или укроп врядли смогут передать вам состояние ужаса, страха и безъисходности, но в глазах животных вы сможете увидеть желание жить.


 Мидиям, устрице, бактериям, которых вы миллиардами поглощаете, в глаза смотреть будем? Или нет лаз нет души?


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (19 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Т.е. вы просто считаете что у животных есть душа и эту душу нельзя убивать!
> Как вы считаете, могу тогда и я считать, что у деревьев, кустаника, травы есть душа, пусть маленькая, но есть?


В вегетарианстве осуждается не только сам факт убийства животного, но и как это животное было убито, а также с какой целью оно было убито, также осуждаются научные опыты над животными, осуждается деятельность цирков и зоопарков, осуждается издевательство над животными (деятельность живодеров - среди которых немало детей). В целом идет пропаганда защиты животных - разве это плохо?
И у деревьев, и у кустарников, любой травинки и любого цветочка на Земле - есть душа... Даже у камня есть душа. Земля по которой вы ходите - тоже обладает душой, океаны, моря и озера - это тоже душа...


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (19 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Мидиям, устрице, бактериям, которых вы миллиардами поглощаете, в глаза смотреть будем? Или нет лаз нет души?


будем смотреть не в глаза , так на них самих! 
мидии и устрицы -  живые... бактерии и вирусы - тоже живые! но есть хорошие бактерии которые нужны для нашего организма, а есть плохие (вирусы) которые приводят к болезни организма... понятное дело, когда речь идет о живом организме который несет в себе негативный заряд (вирус) то с ним стоит бороться, иначе может быть летальный исход для человеческого или животного организма...
любая форма жизни которая есть на Земле обладает душой (то есть состоянием живости, является божественной частью).
Всё, что создано природой - есть состояние божественности, состояние живости.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Ноя 2011)

Аскариды не убивают организм, как быть с ними?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Ноя 2011)

Вы с едой ПОЕДАЕТЕ И ПРИВАРИВАЕТЕ миллиарды бактерий сапрофитов, которые НЕ вызывают никаких болезней. Как вы можите так поступать с их душами?


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (19 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Аскариды не убивают организм, как быть с ними?


аскарида относится к паразитам... стало быть она вредит организму вплоть до летального исхода если вовремя не лечить...


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (19 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вы с едой ПОЕДАЕТЕ И ПРИВАРИВАЕТЕ миллиарды бактерий сапрофитов, которые НЕ вызывают никаких болезней. Как вы можите так поступать с их душами?


Игорь, это неконтролируемый процесс... наука еще не придумала как контролировать процесс поедания человеком различных бактерий 
надеюсь, наука найдет верное решение в скором будущем


----------



## Udivit (19 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Мидиям, устрице, бактериям, которых вы миллиардами поглощаете, в глаза смотреть будем? Или нет лаз нет души?


Если нет глаз нельзя разглядеть в них эмоцию. Соответственно сложно понять, что чуствует помидор или баклажан. С животными по другому.
Игорь, вы же хорошо относитесь к своему питомцу? видите в нем какие то качества отличающие его от цветка на окне?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Игорь, это неконтролируемый процесс... наука еще не придумала как контролировать процесс поедания человеком различных бактерий
> надеюсь, наука найдет верное решение в скором будущем


А пока вы как истинный ТРУПОЕД будете оплакивать их души?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> аскарида относится к паразитам... стало быть она вредит организму вплоть до летального исхода если вовремя не лечить...


От остриц никто не умирает, вы так же паразитируете на поверхности земли


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (20 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> От остриц никто не умирает, вы так же паразитируете на поверхности земли



 от царства животных плавно спустились к членистоногим... Браво!
но здесь я не собираюсь обсуждать тему паразитов и различных бактерий


----------



## ksenia (20 Ноя 2011)

Не смогли опровергнуть на высшем уровне, так теперь изо всех сил стараются на уровне аскарид невежество прогрессирует в мире и от этого никуда к сожалению не деться...


----------



## ksenia (20 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот теперь интересно.
> Понятие душа- это ведь понятие религиозное?
> Вы к какой религии себя относите?


А причем тут религия вообще? Бог то един!


----------



## ksenia (20 Ноя 2011)

*промышленное животноводство создает больше парниковых выбросов, оказывающих влияние на глобальное потепление, чем все автомобили, грузовики, поезда, корабли и самолеты в мире вместе взятые!*

Вот это глобальная проблема человечества о которой разумные люди давно задумались, изменили свое отношение к питанию и рассказывают об это другим людям!  А Вы все об аскаридах, не стыдно Вам?  Я уже неоднократно спрашивала мнение оппонентов о документальных хрониках, например, фильме Земляне или есть еще фильм Правда о мясе. Но ни от кого не увидела ответа, к сожалению: либо сказать тут нечего, либо люди просто довольствуются мусорной информацией из интернета, которой к сожалению очень много, либо не хотят признавать свою неправоту...


----------



## ksenia (20 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот, вот, теперь прямо таки стало ясно что все жиждется на СВОИХ пониманиях и СВОИХ желаниях.
> Тоько неясно, почему вы считаете, что ВСЕ окружающие дожны должны жить по ВАШИМ пониманиям, а по СВОИМ.
> Причем обратите внимание, как все агрессивно вы подаёте - вы убийцы, вы трупоеды, вы грязные, от вас разит и прочее...
> Вы соглашаетесь, что Бог создал Мир, но не соглашаетесь, что этот мир не весь выглядит по вашему.
> ...



Не нервничайте так, никто ни кому не навязывает, а высказывает свое мнение! Невежество это как раз то,что человек ест в том числе, правильно написано...

Между прочим, *учеными медиками  давно уже доказано* (в 60-е годы прошлого века) что переход на вегетарианство в 90% предотвращает развитие сердечно -сосудистых заболеваний. Можете посмотреть журнал 1961г Американской ассоциации врачей.
Я думаю Вы не станете отрицать тот факт, что даже сами врачи рекомендует людям за 50 ограничивать себя в мясе. Я не буду приводить имен, расскажу один из множества известных случаев. У женщины за 50 были плохие анализы, повышено содержание  плохого холестерина и т.д. плюс учащенное сердцебиение, одышка, скакало давление и еще некоторые побочные эффекты, которые возникли в результате долгосрочного употребления некоторых лекарств, притом не из дешевых, выписанных врачами. Ей были даны рекомендации убрать из своего рациона мясо, рыбу, а также пищу животного происхождения (молоко, сыр, творог и т.д.) Спустя 3 месяца были повторно сданы анализы - они были хорошими, все было в норме и уровень холестерина понизился. При этом она отказалась от всех таблеток, которые ей прописывали, вместо них употребляет чернослив и курагу и таких случаев полно во всем мире.

А исследования последних 20-лет (при желании тоже можете найти их) указывают на прямую *зависимость между употреблением мяса и развитием рака прямой кишки,  толстой кишки, молочных желез, матки.* У вегетарианцев такие заболевания большая редкость...

И диетологи  и биологи все больше приходят к мнению, что ЖКТ человека не приспособлен к перевариванию мясной пищи. А знаете почему? Кишечник человека гораздо длиннее кишечника хищников, питающихся мясом. Можете сравнить, это не сложно. Кишечник человека примерно такой же дины, что и кишечник травоядных. У хищников при достаточно коротком кишечнике мясо переваривается быстрее и выводится не загрязняя организм, а у человека эта еда прежде чем пройдет весь свой долгий путь оставляет очень много токсинов в организме,которые приводят к различным заболеваниям. Поэтому людям периодически необходимо чистить свой организма, *одна из самых распространенных  методик очистки в аюрведе - шанкпракшалана. *Опять же пишу только о том,что лично проверено на себе.

К тому же животное перед забоем испытывает страх,  оно же ЖИВОЕ, ему присущи чувства и эмоции.  Живодерни, в которых содержат животных. Я все-таки рекомендую посмотреть фильм Земляне. Может тогда Вы поймете о чем идет речь. Допускаю, что не все владеют этой информацией и не все задумываются, пока сами не увидят... Так вот неужели вы думает, что поедая мясо животного, которое испытывает страх и другие негативные эмоции перед забоем, вы принесете себе пользу? То,что мясоеды более агрессивны,чем вегетарианцы - я думаю налицо. Примеры приводить не буду. Хотите верьте, хотите нет, но мясоеда от вегетарианца отличают еще и глаза - в них больше блеска. И кстати, обратите внимание на тот ФАКТ, что люди, имеющие склонность к вредным привычкам - в основном мясоеды.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> А причем тут религия вообще? Бог то един!


Все просто, мне интересно почему вы считаете, что душа животных лучше чем душа растений?
Или для того чтобы соответствовать вашим догмам, надо чтобы хоть кто-то был хуже другого.
Растения, хуже животных.
Мясоеды, хуже вегетарианцев.

Равноправие возможно в ваших воззрениях, или кто-то должен быть затоптанным в грязь?


----------



## ksenia (20 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вы с едой ПОЕДАЕТЕ И ПРИВАРИВАЕТЕ миллиарды бактерий сапрофитов, которые НЕ вызывают никаких болезней. Как вы можите так поступать с их душами?


Игорь, во-первых доброго Вам дня!
Во-вторых, раз Вы такой большой любитель аскарид, бактерий  и т.д. хочу поВЕДАТЬ Вам 

Будучи еще совсем молодой и учась на 3-м курсе в университете проводила маркетинговое исследование на одном мясокомбинате (название писать не буду - это везде так) Так вот ,скажу Вам, что после посещения этого мясокомбината есть всякую гадость типа колбас и паштета я перестала.

Итак, сразу после забивания животного начинается процесс разложения, а учитывая то, что работники мясокомбината делают все с чувством, с толком и расстановкой - далеко не сразу мясо убитого животного подвергается обработке. Затем как и любоая мертвятина через несколько дней становится серо-зеленого цвета -это нормальный естественный процесс. НО - на мясокомбинатах, дабы предотвратить изменение цвета* тушку обрабатывают нитратами и нитритами, а также др. веществами, *они как раз способствуют сохранению ярко-красного цвета. Исследования показали,что многие эти вещества как раз и способствуют развитию раковых заболеваний. Но это еще не всё. Как кормят животных, которых потом убивают тоже не секрет - для быстрого роста в нереальных и ненормальных условиях в еду добавляются антибиотики (сегодня животноводство употребляет гораздо больше антибиотиков, нежели люди), химические вещества, гормоны и транквилизаторы. так что задумайтесь над тем,чем пичкает организм и сколько в нем действительно бактерий и гадости всякой.
Есть полезная книга "Яды в нашем организме!" Гэри и Стивен Налл -почитайте на досуге.

Интересно, *а что Вы скажете о птичьем и свином гриппах, опасных для людей? *Насколько мне известно морковных и помидорных гриппов не существует?


----------



## vikusya (20 Ноя 2011)

По-моему скромному мнению,  эта тема такая же острая, как например, тема Отцов и Детей! Честно говоря, я проводила сравнение - после зерново-овощной пищи организм чувствует себя легче, нежели после употребления мясной. Я вот пока читала предыдущий пост о мясокомбинате подумала: а ведь можно есть только то мясо, которое подверглось тепловой обработке (варка, жарка и т.д.) А как известно,  когда мы подвергаем продукты тепловой обработке, полезных веществ и витаминов в нем становится по минимуму. Так же и с мясом получается тогда. Все те полезности, о которых нам говорят минимальны. Или я не права?


----------



## gudkov (20 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Из обычного Творога, который делается из коровьего молока.



И как ЭТО отношние имеет к вегетарианской пище?)))) Или вы думаете, что если не едите того, что с глазами, но потребляете молочные продукты и яйца, то вы вегетарианка?)))) Э неееет, ИСТИННЫЕ веганы (как тут например:http://www.syroedenie.com/forum/Thread-ЗУБЫ-Большой-вопрос)
назвали бы вас блюдоманкой)))) Т.к. потребляете в пищу, еду животного происхождения. Так что к чему вообще сыр-бор, и создание этой темы))) Полные веганы, которые и есть настоящие вегетарианцы, животной пищи не потребляют ВООБЩЕ, это больные на голову люди, с сектантскими наклонностяи (что вы и можете наблюдать по моей ссылке). А все ваши, не ем мяса, это называется дурью маятся, не более того, вы не поешьте животной пищи вообще, лишите себя полноценного животного белка, а потом рассусоливайте, про длину кишечника и слюноотделение у человека, и теоретизируйет к кому он там ближе, к плотоядным или травоядным, своих то зубов не останется))))
Ну а приплетать религиозное мракобесие к вопросу "что жрать человеку", это еще один признак сектанства.
Всем кто купился на этот религиозный бред, советую посмотреть хороший новый сериал от Дискавери - Как устроена Вселенная.
После просмотра думаю у многих отпадут вопросы о богах и их заботе о том, чего человеку надо кушать)))))))



Udivit написал(а):


> Мясо не едят вегетариацы, а молочные продукты кушают.



Чушь, если кушаешь, чтото животного происхождения, ты не вегетарианец, а блюдоман (читайте по ссылке в моем прошлом сообщении) )))) Так что тема честно говоря высосана из пальца, никто тут полным веганом не является, пркрасно себе лопают молочко и яйки (хотя в принципе для обеспечения организма полноценными животными белками и молочка хватит), зато рассусоливают про богов, и чего они там людям есть завещали))) Даная тем, просто корм, для троллей разного рода, не более того.



ksenia написал(а):


> Доктор, если позволите, я более подробно распишу самые распространенные категории:
> 
> 1. мясоеды - трупоядные (прошу никого не обижаться на эту фразу, но ведь по сути это так)
> 
> ...



Сами это "классификацию" выдумали?)))) Сыроеды и веганы это всего лишь ветви вегетарианства, разной экстремальности. Потому как сам термин вегетарианства уже показывает на отказ от пищи животного происхождения. Поэтому каждый трактует термин как хочет, одни которое типа вегетарианцы (именуют себя лакто-ово-вегетарианцы) вполне себе молочко пьют, другие и яички едят, третьи красное мяско позволяют, и все они типа вегетарианцы)))) А на деде парон клоуны, дурью мающиеся, больше ничего))



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мед, трудно отнести к продуктам животноводства.
> Т.е вы вегетарианка-отбирающая молоко у телят.
> Т.е. вы стремитсь к веганству, но на всякий случай компенсируете его недостатки молоком, такая хитренькая позиция.



Согласен на 100%, очень хитренькая позиция))) Но он и понятно, кому охота беззубым ходить))) На этом фоне вегетарианско-веганские проповеди будут блекло , если совсем не смешно сотреться))) 
А как я уже говорил, типа "истинные" вегетарианцы, которые веганы, называют таких "хитрецов" блюдоманами)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Игорь, во-первых доброго Вам дня!


 Здравствуйте Ксения.


ksenia написал(а):


> Во-вторых, раз Вы такой большой любитель аскарид, бактерий


все твари Божьи, все живут, у всех души.


ksenia написал(а):


> Будучи еще совсем молодой и учась на 3-м курсе в университете проводила маркетинговое исследование на одном мясокомбинате (название писать не буду - это везде так) Так вот ,скажу Вам, что после посещения этого мясокомбината есть всякую гадость типа колбас и паштета я перестала.


 а зачем тогда давите на гуманность к животным? Скажите честно, просто брезгую есть колбасу, могу понять, я её также не ем)))


ksenia написал(а):


> на душе станет легче и хорошо...


а кто сказал, что мне тяжело и плохо)))))



ksenia написал(а):


> Не смогли опровергнуть на высшем уровне,


Что вы, ангел мой, какой высший уровень))))), не смешите, в "пылу борьбы" вы упустили очевидный факт, Я НЕ ПРОТИВ ОТКАЗА ОТ МЯСА. Мне лично, глубоко по цымбалам, кто и что употребляет в пищу, каждый имеет право кушать то, что он считает нужным или полезным или то что позволяет его религия. Я ввязался в спор не потому, что отстаиваю позицию любителей шашлыка. Все гораздо проще - я не люблю неправду. Когда в теме о еде начали ВРАТЬ и ИСКАЖАТЬ текст Писания, именно тогда я и указал, что ссылка автора на Писание неправдива. И это таки так, автор СОЛГАЛ и был пойман на этом.)))))))).


Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> я не собираюсь обсуждать тему паразитов и различных бактерий


а вы и не обсуждаете, вы их банально ПОЕДАЕТЕ, превращая ваш организм в кладбище, кажется, так трактуют поедание животного белка вегетарианцы. Вы ведь так смачно жуете их ТРУПЫ (так вы вроде выражаетесь), и как вам не стыдно при этом прикидываться вегетарианкой))))).? Вы настоящий плотоядный млекопитающийся организм, только вместо мяса предпочитаете тела низших организмов и бактерий))).


----------



## gudkov (20 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вы с едой ПОЕДАЕТЕ И ПРИВАРИВАЕТЕ миллиарды бактерий сапрофитов, которые НЕ вызывают никаких болезней. Как вы можите так поступать с их душами?



А вот тут обычно "вегетарианцы" впадают в ступор))) По сути бактерии то они тоже "мясо", а вот человеческий организм, такой нехороший, всячески губит их миллиардами и триллионами)))) Скока душ то загублено....)))

И согласен с вами, тему нужно удалить. Потому как кроме псевдонаучной ереси сектанстской направленности, разбавленной рассуждениями о богах разного рода, полезного тут ничего нет, только корм для троллей (типа топикстартера) и флудерастов.


----------



## Admin (20 Ноя 2011)

Возможно авторы темы не появятся на форуме. Поскольку, скорее всего, причина была в большей степени связана с получением приза для домашних животных. Буду рад, если ошибаюсь. А не в том, чтобы "просвятить" и "рассказать".

Тем не менее прошу других участников форума корректнее относиться к своим оппонентам и не переходить на личности.

Спасибо за понимание


----------



## ksenia (20 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> И как ЭТО отношние имеет к вегетарианской пище?)))) Или вы думаете, что если не едите того, что с глазами, но потребляете молочные продукты и яйца, то вы вегетарианка?)))) Э неееет, ИСТИННЫЕ веганы (как тут например:http://www.syroedenie.com/forum/Thread-ЗУБЫ-Большой-вопрос)
> назвали бы вас блюдоманкой)))) Т.к. потребляете в пищу, еду животного происхождения. Так что к чему вообще сыр-бор, и создание этой темы))) Полные веганы, которые и есть настоящие вегетарианцы, животной пищи не потребляют ВООБЩЕ, это больные на голову люди, с сектантскими наклонностяи (что вы и можете наблюдать по моей ссылке). А все ваши, не ем мяса, это называется дурью маятся, не более того, вы не поешьте животной пищи вообще, лишите себя полноценного животного белка, а потом рассусоливайте, про длину кишечника и слюноотделение у человека, и теоретизируйет к кому он там ближе, к плотоядным или травоядным, своих то зубов не останется))))
> Ну а приплетать религиозное мракобесие к вопросу "что жрать человеку", это еще один признак сектанства.
> Всем кто купился на этот религиозный бред, советую посмотреть хороший новый сериал от Дискавери - Как устроена Вселенная.
> После просмотра думаю у многих отпадут вопросы о богах и их заботе о том, чего человеку надо кушать)))))))



вот это-то и называется истинным невежеством а еще абсолютное невладение информацией! 
Будьте Здоровы!



gudkov написал(а):


> Чушь, если кушаешь, чтото животного происхождения, ты не вегетарианец, а блюдоман (читайте по ссылке в моем прошлом сообщении) )))) Так что тема честно говоря высосана из пальца, никто тут полным веганом не является, пркрасно себе лопают молочко и яйки (хотя в принципе для обеспечения организма полноценными животными белками и молочка хватит), зато рассусоливают про богов, и чего они там людям есть завещали))) Даная тем, просто корм, для троллей разного рода, не более того.



Ну что, выпустили весь свой яд или что-то осталось?  Бумерангом все в этой жизни возвращается, думаю знаете об этом. И если Вы позволяете себе сквернословить и выпускаете из себя негатив, то подумайте,что к Вам вернется в итоге Надо быть терпимее к живым существам



gudkov написал(а):


> Сами это "классификацию" выдумали?)))) Сыроеды и веганы это всего лишь ветви вегетарианства, разной экстремальности. Потому как сам термин вегетарианства уже показывает на отказ от пищи животного происхождения. Поэтому каждый трактует термин как хочет, одни которое типа вегетарианцы (именуют себя лакто-ово-вегетарианцы) вполне себе молочко пьют, другие и яички едят, третьи красное мяско позволяют, и все они типа вегетарианцы)))) А на деде парон клоуны, дурью мающиеся, больше ничего))



Во-первых, я ничего не придумывала, а всего лишь объяснила какие категории людей бывают, кто как и чем питается. Если Вы в полной мере не владеете информацией, лучше не пишите об этом.
Во-вторых, Вегетарианство - это не экстремальность, ну разве что для людей, не способных владеть собой в полной мере и которые полностью подвластны своему уму и его желаниям.



gudkov написал(а):


> Согласен на 100%, очень хитренькая позиция))) Но он и понятно, кому охота беззубым ходить))) На этом фоне вегетарианско-веганские проповеди будут блекло , если совсем не смешно сотреться)))
> А как я уже говорил, типа "истинные" вегетарианцы, которые веганы, называют таких "хитрецов" блюдоманами)))


типа "истинных " вегетарианцв не бывает, они либо есть, либо их нет!  У меня много среди друзей и вегетарианцев и веганов и сыроедов и все они между собой дружат и никто из них никогда никого блюдоманами не назовет. так что не наговаривайте - никто в это не поверит. 



gudkov написал(а):


> Сами это "классификацию" выдумали?)))) Сыроеды и веганы это всего лишь ветви вегетарианства, разной экстремальности. Потому как сам термин вегетарианства уже показывает на отказ от пищи животного происхождения. Поэтому каждый трактует термин как хочет, одни которое типа вегетарианцы (именуют себя лакто-ово-вегетарианцы) вполне себе молочко пьют, другие и яички едят, третьи красное мяско позволяют, и все они типа вегетарианцы)))) А на деде парон клоуны, дурью мающиеся, больше ничего))


Кстати, переход на вегетарианство идет постепенно - сначала отказ от мяса, потом от рыбы, потом от яиц (продукты, полученные насильственным путем) - так человек становится вегетарианцем, затем постепенно становится веганом (отказывается от продуктов животного происхождения, полученных ненасильственным путем), а потом уже, при желании переходит к сыроедству. Может хоть так поймете разницу


----------



## Admin (20 Ноя 2011)

По теме: очищение организма и сознания возможны и без вегетарианства  Совсем не обязательно отказывать себе в еде. И примеров можно привести куда гораздо больше в пользу обычного рациона. И долгожителей (уверен!) больше среди обычных людей

Когда я решаю для себя вопрос: нужно мне это или нет - я не читаю идиотских книжек, не читаю массу "советов" в интернете и т. п. Все природа давным давно расставила на свои места. И если это против природы, то считаю, что и мне это не нужно...

P. S. Ксения, это не лично к Вам и не к Вашей теме.


----------



## ksenia (20 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Здравствуйте Ксения.
> 
> все твари Божьи, все живут, у всех души.
> а зачем тогда давите на гуманность к животным? Скажите честно, просто брезгую есть колбасу, могу понять, я её также не ем)))
> ...



 так я итак честно написала, что с давних времен стала заниматься вопросом здорового и правильного питания - колбаса это был первый шаг
Отлично, раз Вы сами не употребляете, значит сами понимаете, что это ВРЕДНО! Собственно то, о чем мной и писалось
И кстати, ничего не увидела про животные вирусы гриппа!


----------



## ksenia (20 Ноя 2011)

Admin написал(а):


> По теме: очищение организма и сознания возможны и без вегетарианства  Совсем не обязательно отказывать себе в еде. И примеров можно привести куда гораздо больше в пользу обычного рациона. И долгожителей (уверен!) больше среди обычных людей
> 
> Когда я решаю для себя вопрос: нужно мне это или нет - я не читаю идиотских книжек, не читаю массу "советов" в интернете и т. п. Все природа давным давно расставила на свои места. И если это против природы, то считаю, что и мне это не нужно...
> 
> P. S. Ксения, это не лично к Вам и не к Вашей теме.


 
Подождите, а кто же говорил об отказе от еды?
А что подразумевается под обычным рационом и какие примеры - мне интересно
Каждый решает сам  для себя что ему нужно, главное,чтобы это было осознанно! И надо прислушиваться к своему организму и к своей природе - в этом согласна!


----------



## Admin (20 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Подождите, а кто же говорил об отказе от еды?
> А что подразумевается под обычным рационом и какие примеры - мне интересно
> Каждый решает сам для себя что ему нужно, главное,чтобы это было осознанно! И надо прислушиваться к своему организму и к своей природе - в этом согласна!


Мы по кругу ходим. Отказ от полноценной еды, разумееется.

И что значит осознанно?  Главное не есть гамбургеров и похожей шелухи, а чтобы вот думать так, сколько калорий и насколько тебе это поможет - нафиг такая жизнь нужна 

Вот по-поводу "Каждый решает сам для себя что ему нужно" согласен


----------



## ksenia (20 Ноя 2011)

Admin написал(а):


> Мы по кругу ходим. Отказ от полноценной еды, разумееется.
> 
> И что значит осознанно?  Главное не есть гамбургеров и похожей шелухи, а чтобы вот думать так, сколько калорий и насколько тебе это поможет - нафиг такая жизнь нужна
> 
> Вот по-поводу "Каждый решает сам для себя что ему нужно" согласен



а полноценная еда -это включая мясо? даже если оно химически обработано, а оно так есть 
 Мы же за здоровый образ жизни!
калорий никогда не считала, вообще считаю,что это полная ерунда. Потому что организм сам подсказывает что и когда ему надо: захотел белковую пищу - пожалуйста чечевица, бобы, маш, захотел углеводов - фрукты. и т.д.


----------



## Admin (20 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Потому что организм сам подсказывает что и когда ему надо: захотел белковую пищу - пожалуйста чечевица, бобы, маш, захотел углеводов - фрукты. и т.д.


Но почему не мясо?  Сейчас можно мясо заказать без всякой обработки


----------



## gudkov (20 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> захотел белковую пищу - пожалуйста чечевица, бобы, маш...



))))) Уже по одному этому можно понять, что человек, пытающийся как-то аргументировать свои "диетические" теории в виде вегетарианства, ничего не смыслит в биохимии. То что вы перечислили, как и любая другая пища растительного происхождения, содержат неполноценные бедные белки, т.е. белки не содержащие всего того набора незаменимых аминокислот, которые необходимы человеку. Даже отчаянно муссируемый веганами соевый белок, во первых несмотря на все рекламные бредни производителей всяческих соевых мяс, не является полноценным белком, а во вторых как и любой другой растительный белок усваивается в лучшем случае на 50-60%, т.к. содержим в себе ингибиторы трипсина, более полное усвоение возможно только после гидролиза данных белков, но от этого они не станут более полноценными.... Человек не травоядное, в отличие от травоядных, он не может синтезировать те аминокислоты которые являются для него незаменимыми, и получает их только с пищей в виде полноценных животных белков. Отказ от животной пищи (чем страдают больные на голову веганы) ведет к потере зубов, ухудшению структуры волос, ногтей, и прочим негативным эффектам белкового голодания организма, в длительном периоде включая и системные нарушения, типа деструкции костной ткани. Поэтому и выглядят веганы обычно плохо, недостаток животного белка...
Ваш ответ на мои предыдущие посты ни о чем, никаких фактов против вы не привели, а лишь пустой поток флуда, про излитый яд и т.п.)))) А по классификации ваших друзей веган, вы таки вместе с организаторшей этого флудоподобного обсуждения непонятно чего - блюдоманка))) Ссылочку на форум я привел. Читал и плакал, это ж надо так издеваться над собственным организмом  ...........)))


----------



## gudkov (20 Ноя 2011)

Admin написал(а):


> По теме: очищение организма и сознания возможны и без вегетарианства



Ну думаю если совсем по теме, то организм ни каких очищениях не нуждается, и прекрасно сам себя "чистит". Кстати те же самые веганы, буквально помешаны, на "шлаках"" устилающих" наш организм, особенно кишечник, и чистят они его целебными "чудо-клизмами". А ведь им и в голову не приходит, что например клетки эпителия стенок кишечника обновляются полностью раз в 5 дней, т.е. на данных стенках по сути не может быть никаких шлаков и т.п. Т.е. полное незнание таких предметов как биохимия и анатомия, тем не менее ничуть не смущает данных индивидуумов и не мешает им пороть чушь, перед такой же несведущей аудиторией, выдавая эту чушь, за "научные" факты)))


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (20 Ноя 2011)

Господин Гудков, у вас устоявшееся мнение. И вам не стоит менять его. Возможно для вас именно мясоедение подходит отлично! Вы просто умрете если не будете есть мясо и продукты животного происхождения.
А для кого-то вегетарианство - идеальный способ питания, для кого-то веганство. Действительно каждый подходит к выбору своего рациона питания исходя из своих потребностей. Главное прислушиваться к своему организму и отталкиваться от его предпочтений.
Я говорю к тому, что попробовав вегетарианского рациона питания - мое состояние здоровья заметно улучшилось. Появилась легкость, кожа стала чище, проблем с кишечником нет... я довольна своим выбором...
Насчет религиозных взглядов, то здесь уже каждый трактует по-своему, исходя из тех познаний, которыми владеете дополнительно (помимо Библии Ветхого завета).
Жаль, что Л.Н. Толстого вы пропустили мимо ушей - а ведь известнейшим писателем был. Думаете он сектантством страдал?


----------



## gudkov (20 Ноя 2011)

В ответ на любые реальные приведенные факты, начинаете одно по одному - легкость, кожа чище....)))) Может вы того, мыться стали чаще просто, вот и кожа чище?))))))))))))))) Толстой хотя и был гениальным писателем, но страдал много чем...)))) Вы биографию его почитайте.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> Думаете он сектантством страдал?


Конечно, толстовцы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2011)

> Потому что организм сам подсказывает что и когда ему надо: захотел белковую пищу - пожалуйста чечевица, бобы, маш, захотел углеводов - фрукты. и т.д.


Правильно Ксения, кушайте что хотите, и занимайтесь, чем хотите, ваш организм все сам определит.
Но вы уж позвольте и другим такую же позицию.
Почему от вас такая агрессивность - вы трупоеды, и вы плохие, и вы не правы, как в секте-приведи соседа и будет счастье!
Совсем недавно вы ели мясо и что были хуже себя сегодняшней. Мы просто едим все что хочется, и так как прямых доказательств того, что хорошо, что плохо - нет, то время все расставит на свои места.


----------



## Danesi (21 Ноя 2011)

Если вегетарианцы съедят всю растительность, то животные съедят их. Пожалейте животных, не лишайте их корма.
Первые люди на земле ели мясо (как минимум, что бы выжить), где были вегетарианцы?
Людям свойственно, на протяжении всей жизни придумывать разные "геморрои".


----------



## Мила_Я (21 Ноя 2011)

У меня есть знакомые, так называемые "вегетарианцы", но что интересно, туфли, сапожки и перчаточки из натуральной кожи они предпочитают носить Так что все относительно...


----------



## gudkov (21 Ноя 2011)

Danesi написал(а):


> Первые люди на земле ели мясо (как минимум, что бы выжить), где были вегетарианцы?
> Посмотреть вложение 11031



А вот например в средние века особенно в Европе, у простых людей, тех же крестьян с мясом была полнейшая напряженка, кушали он его в лучшем случае 1-2 раза в год, т.е. были вынужденными вегетарианцами))) Итог этого, дистрофичные и рахитичные с детства люди, маленького роста (рост 170 тогда считался чуть ли не гигантским) вследствие тотального дефицита полноценного животного белка с самого детства,  доживавшие в лучшем случае лет до 50... Нынешние "вегетарианцы", выкормленные в нормальных условиях, на молочке и мяске, об этом даже и не догадываются, потому все эту "вего-идеологию" можно описать как "беситься с жиру" не более того)))) Их бы в средние века, лопали бы все что под руку попадется за милую душу)))))


----------



## Udivit (21 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А вот например в средние века особенно в Европе, у простых людей, тех же крестьян с мясом была полнейшая напряженка, кушали он его в лучшем случае 1-2 раза в год, т.е. были вынужденными вегетарианцами))) Итог этого, дистрофичные и рахитичне с детства люди, маленького роста (рост 170 тогда считался чуть ли не гигантским) вследствие тотального дефицита полноценного животного белка с самого детства,, доживавшие в лучшем случае лет до 50...


Не только с мясом была напряженка, но с другими продуктами богатыми белком было сложно. Да и условия жизни были менее конфортными чем сейчас. И эпидемии разных заболеваний встречались чаще и много чего там было иначе.
 Сейчас другие условия, позволяющие человеку выбирать, что организму полезнее, а что нет. Выбирайте!
Рекомендую подробнее ознакомится с темой вегетарианства самостоятельно, в интернете полно информации. От себя добавлю, что например японцы, в большей своей массе не едят мясо, и являются рекордсменами по долгожителям в мире. http://www.secreti.info/12e.html


----------



## vikusya (21 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А вот например в средние века особенно в Европе, у простых людей, тех же крестьян с мясом была полнейшая напряженка, кушали он его в лучшем случае 1-2 раза в год, т.е. были вынужденными вегетарианцами))) Итог этого, дистрофичные и рахитичне с детства люди, маленького роста (рост 170 тогда считался чуть ли не гигантским) вследствие тотального дефицита полноценного животного белка с самого детства,, доживавшие в лучшем случае лет до 50... Нынешние "вегетарианцы" выкормленные в нормальных условиях, на молочке и мяске, об этом даже и не догадываются, потому все эту "вего-идеологию" можно описать как "беситься с жиру" не более того)))) Их бы в средние века, лопали бы все что под руку попадется за милую душу)))))



А у меня есть реальные примеры из жизни - семья, где 4 детей и все с рождения вегетарианцы! И они далеко не дистрофичные - нормальные дети, очень подвижные как и все дети, без отклонений и очень умненькие. Так что зря наговариваете


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (21 Ноя 2011)

Оказывается наговаривать вы мастера! Причем отличные! Эдакие тетечки и дядечки с большим жизненным опытом собрались судить двух молоденьких девочек, глупеньких и плохеньких по вашему мнению...
Я почитала темы которые лидируют в конкурсе - там же присутствует похвала и поддержка, которую в нашей теме вы зарубили насмерть и удалили все сообщения - от этого вылизывания по чьей то заднице мурашки по коже. Ни одного толкового и умного слова я там не увидела, там присутствует реальный стёб на кошками, полный бред про здоровый образ жизни, про обливания ледяной водой и валяние на снегу могу сказать что если у вас еще не было воспаления легких и придатков - можете практиковать сколько влезет - потом загремите по полной программе куда следует (я в два счета могу разнести эти темы в пух и прах, также как вы разнесли наши), только я этого делать не стану.
Мне искренне вас жаль, уважаемые "судьи", но вы можете и вы будете потакать и поддерживать только тех, чьи интересы схожи с вашими - отсюда вывод сам напрашивается - стадное чувство никого еще до добра не доводило, и очевидная дискриминация во всех ее проявлениях (видовая, возрастная, идеологическая и т.д.).
Так дайте первый приз тем кому понадобятся медикаменты для лечения различного рода воспалений.
Второй приз на корм кошкам - эти животные заслужили по праву за такой откровенный стёб (мы в своей теме не раз говорили что человек настолько опустился в своей жестокости в использовании животных для своих целей).
 Ну а третий - как приз зрительских симпатий - встать в пять утра - это же геройство в наше то время. (хочу заметить что настоящие йоги встают в 3-4 утра и поют мантры!).


----------



## gudkov (21 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Не только с мясом была напряженка, но с другими продуктами богатыми белком было сложно. Да и условия жизни были менее конфортными чем сейчас. И эпидемии разных заболеваний встречались чаще и много чего там было иначе.
> Сейчас другие условия, позволяющие человеку выбирать, что организму полезнее, а что нет. Выбирайте!
> Рекомендую подробнее ознакомится с темой вегетарианства самостоятельно, в интернете полно информации. От себя добавлю, что например японцы, в большей своей массе не едят мясо, и являются рекордсменами по долгожителям в мире. http://www.secreti.info/12e.html



Угу, как раз таки основным блюдом тогдашних европейцев и были, столь любимые нашими местными веганками, бобы и чечевица))) Комфортность жизни и эпидемии не имеют прямого отношения к питанию тогдашних европейцев, а то, что народ тогда был мелкий и дистрофичный доподлинно известно по многим историческим материалам, как я уже упоминал, рост 170 считался гигантским. И вся соль в том, что тогдашние европейцы и являлись идеальными сточки зрения наших веганок, вегетарианцами, и..., что в итоге? Мелкие и больные в большинстве своем доходяги, вот итог, бобов и чечевицы))))
А вот про японцев не надо, рыбу они уплетают так, что другим народам и не снилось, а с точки зрения белковой ценности, что мясо, что  рыба равноценны. Так что вы тут того, в заблуждение вводить не пытайтесь. Если уж кого приводить в пример, так китайцев))) В сельских местностях до сих пор живут на чашку риса в день, мясо как в средние века видят пару раз в год, итог...., маленькие, худые, смотреть страшно. Или вон в Северной Корее, тоже сплошь веганы вынужденные, так там похлеще китайцев)))


----------



## gudkov (21 Ноя 2011)

vikusya написал(а):


> А у меня есть реальные примеры из жизни - семья, где 4 детей и все с рождения вегетарианцы! И они далеко не дистрофичные - нормальные дети, очень подвижные как и все дети, без отклонений и очень умненькие. Так что зря наговариваете



А у меня есть знакомые марсиане... Эти ваши умненькие и здоровенькие дети того, даже сиську мамкину не сосали? Сразу на бобы и чечевицу, чтоли?))))))


----------



## gudkov (21 Ноя 2011)

Дарья Дарссо написал(а):


> А вот дерзить с вашей стороны некрасиво! Вы лучше свой рот прополощите, а то слов больно много и неприятных кидаете!



Ну так вам крыть то нечем))) Только если "богатыми белками" бобами и чечевицей)))


----------



## gudkov (21 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> как это нечем,  вот этим,  самый весомый аргумент у автора



Ну так этот аргумент уже приелся с начала темы, как и с каждым нем "чистеющая" кожа, легкость, дети веганы от рождения, при этом умненькие и здоровенькие и прочие сказки. За всю тему ни ОДНОГО реального факта, только росказни про себя, знакомых перемежаемые с заботой о "душах животных" и религиозными эпитетами)))


----------



## Danesi (21 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Уточните в чем бред?


Да, вся тема бред. Столько страниц, а информации "0".
Есть у меня знакомая, такая же, так на нее страшно смотреть (в смысле худобы, она только овощи и фрукты ест), но пока держится.
А ведь могут и не спасти...
И дело не в том, чтоб откормить ее и вес набрать, а в том как психику вылечить.


----------



## Udivit (21 Ноя 2011)

Раз уж тема не безразлична участникам, то может люди поделяться своим отношением к питанию? Обращаете ли вы внимание на то, что едите? Играет ли питание главную роль в жизни или оно второстепенно? Интересно было бы узнать мнение докторов! Советуете ли вы при лечении, пациенту, какую то соблюдать диету?


----------



## Udivit (22 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А вот про японцев не надо, рыбу они уплетают так, что другим народам и не снилось, а с точки зрения белковой ценности, что мясо, что рыба равноценны. Так что вы тут того, в заблуждение вводить не пытайтесь.


Вы посты читаете или просматриваете? При чем тут белковая ценность? Не есть мясо, это означает, что люди не употребляют такой продукт как мясо животных (говядину, свинину, баранину и т.д.).
Рыбу едят. По моему, рыба хорошая замена мясу, хотя не все вегетарианцы ею питаются. А по вашему как?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2011)

> Советуете ли вы при лечении, пациенту, какую то соблюдать диету?


Советуем не толстеть, если надо похудеть. И тут только два способа, либо уменьшить каллораж пищи, либо увеличить их траты.
С больной спиной особенно не увеличишь, поэтому главный совет -меньше есть.
Меньше но полноценно. А вот какую ФОРМУ диеты выберет человек-это его право.
Тут много подводных камней. Например человек привык к объему пищи, надо заменять объемной, но малокаллорийной, а это только фрукты, травы и овощи.
Захочет человек при этом только их есть, да пусть, захочет с шашлыком, да пусть, главное сколько каллорий (это в смысле похудения, а не полноценности питания)
Отсюда кстати и те многие эффекты, которые описаны в теме вегетарианцами: меньше каллорий-легче жить, но это саая простая часть-каллория, а дальше полноценность питания, и вот тут без белковой пищи не обойтись.
Кстати, и те немногие вегетарианцы с кем я был знаком, сперва использовали ЕГО для похудения. а потом переходили на обычное питание.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Вы посты читаете или просматриваете? При чем тут белковая ценность? Не есть мясо, это означает, что люди не употребляют такой продукт как мясо животных (говядину, свинину, баранину и т.д.).
> Рыбу едят. По моему, рыба хорошая замена мясу, хотя не все вегетарианцы ею питаются. А по вашему как?


А, что, рыбья душа не такая ценная, и её трупик выглядит подругому от трупика животного.

Вы посты читаете, *главный посыл автора* в том, что мы тут все *душегубители и трупоеды.*
Причем одни души (растений и микрорганизмов, и нерожденных детей (яйца)), губить можно, а другие (животных) Нельзя. А в качестве доказательства приведены божьи примеры, с передергиваем фактов.

*Сами задумайтесь, какое отношение БОГ, имеет к каллорийности и полноценности питания!*


----------



## gudkov (22 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Вы посты читаете или просматриваете? При чем тут белковая ценность? Не есть мясо, это означает, что люди не употребляют такой продукт как мясо животных (говядину, свинину, баранину и т.д.).
> Рыбу едят. По моему, рыба хорошая замена мясу, хотя не все вегетарианцы ею питаются. А по вашему как?



Пост доктора Ступина ниже прочтите... А плюс к тому могу добавить, а рыба по вашему это что??? Это такое же мясо, только живого существа которое является рыбой, такая же мышечная ткань, основой которой является животный альбумин. Что и правда за дурное передергивание фактов, толи нарочно, толи по невежеству. Вы как и авторша этой темы, полностью некомпетентны в биохимии, вы мысо рыбы, и мясо животного считаете чемто совершенно различным. После таких "доводов" вам надо учебник по биохимии прочесть в первую очередь, а потом уже пытаться приводить какието аргументы, а то выглядит, как дворник, который врачам обьясняет как людей лечить))))


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (22 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Раз уж тема не безразлична участникам, то может люди поделяться своим отношением к питанию?


 перед едой:
_-Когда ты ешь_
_-Что ты ешь_
_-Как ты ешь_
_-Где ты ешь_
_-С кем ты ешь_
_-Зачем ты ешь_
...помогает только не заморачиваясь...жевачку можно и без вопросов пожевать) хотя...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> а рыба по вашему это что???



Не заморачивайтесь коллега Гудков, один умный американец сказал: ВСЯКАЯ ПЛОТЬ - ТРАВА!!!
Если вдумаетесь, то станет ясно,  что ВСЕ мы вегетарианцы))))) Просто одни прямо выступают по траве, а другие через промежуточную пищевую ячейку
)))))


----------



## gudkov (22 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не заморачивайтесь коллега Гудков, один умный американец сказал: ВСЯКАЯ ПЛОТЬ - ТРАВА!!!
> Если вдумаетесь, то станет ясно, что ВСЕ мы вегетарианцы))))) Просто одни прямо выступают по траве, а другие через промежуточную пищевую ячейку
> )))))



На этот счет я давно уже вдумался))) Даже закоренелого сектанта-фрукторианца введет в ступор откровение, что например та яблонька на которой выросли яблочки, которые он кушает, удобрялась например навозом, что есть не что иное как самый что ни на есть животный продукт, а то что та самая яблонька, этот продукт переработала в свои яблочки... Я как-то и другими вопросами веган в тупик ставил, типа, я вот веган, самый что ни на есть настоящий, жую бобы, кунжут, яблоки..., но вот еще по роду например спортивной деятельности принимаю спортпит, в виде гидролизата сывороточного белка (т.е. по сути денатурированый белок молочной сыворотки, который уже чисто животным продуктом не назовешь, и типа блюдоман я или нет, ту аудиторию это тоже вводило в глубокий ступор, у них ведь все их теории не идут дальше того, что одно ходит, а другое растет, глубже они никогда не копают, и невдомек очень часто, что одно наглухо связано с другим)))) Мясо с травой, а яблоки с навозом)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2011)

Посыл правильный, подача неправильная. Мне интересно, вы своим матерям, которые едят мясо, так и говорите - вы трупоеды и прожили всю жизнь неправильно, не ешть плоть и все образуется!
Мне как врачу достаточно просто увидеть недостатки и достоинства вегеторианства, понять что можно от него ожидать, оценить психоэмоциональную составляющую часть системы, а вот как ваши матери относяться к вашим словам? 
Поделитесь личным опытом, как это прошло у вас?


----------



## abelar (23 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Если вы рыбу от мяса не можете отличить, то более нас с вами, в этой теме, говорить не о чем .


Анегдот в тему. (какая тема-такой и анегдот)
...Пустыня. Чай-хана. Заходит Василий Иванович. Садится. Заказывает бутылку водки, один стакан и блюдечко.
Наливает себе в стакан и немножко в блюдечко. Достает из-за пазухи черепаху. Подвигает к ней блюдечко:
-Пей, Петька. Пей. И не груби больше Хоттабычу....


----------



## abelar (23 Ноя 2011)

А, вот еще про огурцы: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKRa4KqSmH8&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Udivit (23 Ноя 2011)

По биологическим ценностям белок рыбы ничуть не хуже белка мяса, его аминокислотный состав весьма благоприятен для организма человека. Он хорошо усваивается и значительно лучше переваривается ферментами желудочно-кишечного тракта.
Врачи настаивают: мясо есть нужно. Правда, не злоупотребляя - в сутки человеку достаточно 100-180 граммов в зависимости от пола, возраста и состояния здоровья.
Если для детей основной поставщик полноценного белка - молочные продукты, то для взрослых обычно это все-таки мясо. Одной порции мяса весом до 180 граммов хватит, чтобы удовлетворить потребность организма в белке, при этом он получит еще необходимое количество железа, которое из мясных продуктов усваивается гораздо лучше, чем из овощей и фруктов.
Теперь о том, что бывает, если мясом злоупотреблять. Расплата за бесконечные котлетки, тефтельки, бифштексы, колбаску - нарушения обмена веществ, ожирение, подагра, холестерин в крови выше нормы и соответственно риск атеросклероза и ишемической болезни сердца, нарушения работы печени, почек и кишечника. Россиянин по типу питания - мясоед, количество мясных продуктов в наших тарелках серьезно превышает рекомендуемое. По данным кардиологов, средний уровень холестерина в крови россиянина - около 6 ммоль/л, тогда как норма - 5 ммоль/л. Проблемы с пищеварением при избытке белковой пищи тоже явление неудивительное. В мясе мало пищевых волокон, которые необходимы для поддержания в кишечнике полезной среды и его двигательной активности. Отсюда - запоры, вздутия, дисбактериоз и другие малоприятные и уж точно не полезные явления, на которые так часто жалуются любители закусить мясом.
Тем, кто любит рыбу и имеет возможность есть ее регулярно, очень повезло. Они получают высокобелковый продукт, содержащий, как и мясо, все незаменимые аминокислоты, но при этом лишенный большинства мясных «минусов». В блюдах, приготовленных из окуня, щуки, леща, плотвы, налима, карася и других рыб средней полосы России, много белков, крайне нужных для жизнедеятельности организма. Вот сравнительные цифры, говорящие о питательности рыбных блюд. В 100 гр. говядины содержится 19% - белка, 9.5% - жиров, 0.4% - углеводов, калорийность равна - 166. А в 100 гр. речной рыбы в среднем содержится 15.9% - белка, 2.5% - жиров, 0.1% - углеводов, калорийность равна - 91. Мясо рыб богато фосфором, в котором нуждается мозг и костная система, белками, содержит достаточное количество жиров. Особенно богаты рыбы йодом, медью и марганцем, необходимыми для нормального процесса обмена веществ. Рыбная пища легко усваивается организмом, ее часто рекомендуют больным в качестве диетического питания. Это высококачественный пищевой продукт, не уступающий лучшим сортам мяса домашних животных.
Рыбий жир обладает способностью снижать уровень холестерина в крови. Смешиваясь с ним, он превращает холестерин в нейтральный жир, который не может прилипнуть к стенке сосуда, а дальше выводит его из организма. Если диагноз атеросклероз подтвержден, врачи назначают рыбий жир в капсулах, а для профилактики рекомендуют съедать около 200 граммов рыбы в день! Это касается любой морской белой - трески, хека, камбалы - и всех сортов лососевых рыб.
В Европе, как и в ряде других стран, отмечается снижение числа заболеваний, связанных с нарушениями функций щитовидной железы (зоб). Врачи объясняют это тем, что население стало больше потреблять рыбы, которая содержит значительное количество йода.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2011)

Т.е. между мясом и рыбой никакой разницы, но мясо рыбы по некоторым параметрам ценнее.
Хорошо, с этим все думаю согласятся.
А в чем моральная разница убивать рыбу или животное?


----------



## gudkov (23 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Тема не для того была начита, посыл был с добрым умыслом. Можно было и мягче всем общаться.



А его и не надо отличать, биохимически оно ничем не отличается, основа - животный альбумин, как и у мяса животных. Нет отличий, они только в вашей голове, но в чем именно отличия вы обьяснить не можете, да и не сможете, потому как их нет, кроме названий рыба - мяса, ну и еще вкусовых качеств))) Вы сами же своим сообщением про сравнение мяса животных и рыбы (мяса рыбы), все свои предыдущие сообщения опровергаете. Разве можно так самобичеваться, пора уж понять, что к чему)))


----------



## gudkov (23 Ноя 2011)

Кстати смешно так написано, если по отношению к мясу высокобелковая диета это типа "вредно", то высокобелковая диета рыбная это "большое количество белков крайне нужных для организма" Аххахххаах. Это все равно что  написать, от сорокоградусной водки в белой бутылке, больше вреда, чем от сорокограусной водки в синей бутылке (хотя разлиты из одной бочки) )))))
Человек цитирует, опровергающий сам себя текст и даже не вдумывается, какой каламбур там в самом деле озвучен)))


----------



## ksenia (23 Ноя 2011)

Мила_Я написал(а):


> У меня есть знакомые, так называемые "вегетарианцы", но что интересно, туфли, сапожки и перчаточки из натуральной кожи они предпочитают носить Так что все относительно...


Мила, это не вегетарианцы, это показушники


----------



## ksenia (23 Ноя 2011)

*Про спортсменов - вегеатарианцев статья! *
http://vegetarianrecept.ru/vegetarianstvo/znamenitye-sportsmeny-vegetariancy.html

Кстати, по поводу детей- вегетарианцев - у меня есть знакомые семьи, где дети - вегетарианцы. замечательные детишки все. Очень смышленные. Они и в школе едят вегетарианскую еду. Я думаю,что написав их ФИО - это ничего не даст.
У меня мама тоже стала вегетарианкой.
Людям с определенной конституцией (по аюрведе) можно быть либо веганом, либо вегетарианцем. Для тех, кто еще не разобрался с этим термином, повторюсь, что вегетарианцы люди, исключающие потребление животных в пищу. Так вот Капхи - могут быть веганами, т.к. капхам молочная продукция не рекомендуется,она способствует образованию слизи. Питтам можно быть сыроедами, это уменьшить их огонь а вот Ваттам - сыроедство и веганство не рекомендуется, это только усилит их ветер. К тому же надо учитывать и время года. так, например зимой и весной усиливается Капха ,в конце весны и летом - Питта, осенью - Ватта. Далеко не все продукты подходят всем одинаково. 

Кстати для тех, кто утверждает,что вегетарианцы дистрофики!
Dalip Rana - cамый большой рестлер в мире - ВЕГЕТАРИАНЕЦ!!​Рост 2.13 м, вес: 197 кг ​
И это далеко не единственный пример!​


----------



## zMarinaz (23 Ноя 2011)

Я больше доверяю своему организму, он у меня прекрасно чувствует и ест то, что ему надо)


----------



## ksenia (23 Ноя 2011)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Я больше доверяю своему организму, он у меня прекрасно чувствует и ест то, что ему надо)


и это правильно! Каждый выбирает САМ! Свобода выбора!


----------



## ksenia (23 Ноя 2011)

Л.Н.Толстой "Не смущайтесь тем, что при вашем отказе от мясной пищи все ваши близкие домашние нападут на вас, будут осуждать вас, смеяться над вами. Если бы мясоедение было безразличное дело, мясоеды не нападали бы на вегетарианство; они раздражаются потому, что в наше время уже сознают свой грех, но не в силах еще освободиться от него".


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (23 Ноя 2011)

В теме про йогу я спросила, что вы знаете почему в христианстве принято пост держать перед великими праздниками?

Я вам отвечу словами из Википедии (там хорошо сказано):
В христианстве пост — форма религиозного аскетизма, упражнение духа, души и тела на пути к спасению в рамках религиозного воззрения; добровольное самоограничение в пище, развлечениях, общении с миром. Телесный пост — ограничение в пище; душевный пост — ограничение внешних впечатлений и удовольствий (уединение, молчание, молитвенное сосредоточение); духовный пост — борьба со своими «телесными похотями», период особо напряжённой молитвы.
Самое главное — нужно осознавать, что пост телесный без поста духовного ничего не приносит для спасения души. Даже наоборот, может быть и духовно вредным, если человек, воздерживаясь от пищи, проникается сознанием собственного превосходства и праведности. «Ошибается тот, кто считает, что пост лишь в воздержании от пищи. Истинный пост, — учит святитель Иоанн Златоуст, — есть удаление от зла, обуздание языка, отложение гнева, укрощение похотей, прекращение клеветы, лжи и клятвопреступления». Пост — не цель, а средство отвлечься от услаждения своего тела, сосредоточиться и подумать о своей душе; без всего этого он становится всего лишь диетой.


----------



## Udivit (24 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Т.е. между мясом и рыбой никакой разницы, но мясо рыбы по некоторым параметрам ценнее.
> Хорошо, с этим все думаю согласятся.
> А в чем моральная разница убивать рыбу или животное?


Моральной разницы нет. Есть разные морали. Кто-то считает, что всё живое и человек не должен убить живое, кто-то считает, что всё нам дано в пищу, а кто-то просто порыбачить и поохотиться любит.



gudkov написал(а):


> А его и не надо отличать, биохимически оно ничем не отличается, основа - животный альбумин, как и у мяса животных. Нет отличий, они только в вашей голове, но в чем именно отличия вы обьяснить не можете, да и не сможете, потому как их нет, кроме названий рыба - мяса, ну и еще вкусовых качеств))) Вы сами же своим сообщением про сравнение мяса животных и рыбы (мяса рыбы), все свои предыдущие сообщения опровергаете. Разве можно так самобичеваться, пора уж понять, что к чему)))


Весёлый вы человек! Флуда только много допускаете. Я так надеялся на то, что вы заметите некоторые различия, вам то это очень нужно. И если вдруг постесняетесь на форуме со мной согласиться, то хотя бы в уме своем и для себя добрые выводы сделать сумеете.
Отличия рыбы от мяса которые привел раньше, это не все отличия. Но думаю при желании, вы сможете найти много информации и самостоятельно.


----------



## gudkov (24 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Весёлый вы человек! Флуда только много допускаете. Я так надеялся на то, что вы заметите некоторые различия, вам то это очень нужно. И если вдруг постесняетесь на форуме со мной согласиться, то хотя бы в уме своем и для себя добрые выводы сделать сумеете.
> Отличия рыбы от мяса которые привел раньше, это не все отличия. Но думаю при желании, вы сможете найти много информации и самостоятельно.



Нет никаких принципиальных отличий и это я тоже выше написал, и описал фактически))) То что вы описали, это отличия на уровне цвет и запах. Есть жирные виды рыбы (типа сельди), есть маложирные (речная рыба к примеру), так и с мясом, есть более жирные виды мяса (свинина), есть менее (говядина и курятина). "растворение холестерина" рыбьим жиром это бред сивой кобылы, что давно уже доказано, как и "особая " необходимость фосфора для мозга (которого кстати во многих повседневных продуктах куда больше чем в рыбе), насчет йода и других микроэлементов тоже самое. Рыба - это МЯСО существ под общим названием РЫБЫ, с точки зрения биохимии, это мышцы рыб, а мясо животных, это мышцы животных и не более того. Вы вообще не в теме, вы 0 в биохимии, и при этом еще пытаетесь спорить приводя в пример смешные со стороны просвещенного человека доводы. Соглашаться с невеждой я точно постесняюсь, так что пардон)))


----------



## Malviena Hb (24 Ноя 2011)

"Я ел, ем и буду есть мясо!" "Только мясом я могу насытиться!" "Я не могу без мяса!" "Мясо полезно и питательно, я не буду от него отказываться!"
"Все вегетарианцы так агрессивны!" "Веганы нервные и злобные люди!"
"Веганы сами не понимают, о чём они толкуют" "Эти люди, называющие себя вегетарианцами, просто с жиру бесятся!"
и так далее и тому подобное....

ЛЮДИ!!!! Обращаюсь к ВАМ!
Мы живём в столь прекрасном мире! Природа щедро даёт нам свои плоды и ресурсы, а мы? Что мы сделали для природы???
Многие из нас только потребляют и разрушают, ничего не создавая и не принося взамен!!!!!

Я не буду пытаться вас переубеждать, "открывать глаза" на ужасающую действительность.
Человек, искренне желающий(!) найти смысл в жизни, его найдёт.
А тот кто полон ложных знаний, предубеждений, идущий на поводу у эгоизма, слабовольный, малодушный, тот не желает знать истины, сколько б мы её ни пытались донести.

Вы пробовали помочь человеку, не жалающему самому себе помочь?.. Это бесполезное занятие!
Оставьте свои попытки и не тратьте время на таких людей. А помогите лучше тем, что стоят у развилки и сомневаются в выборе пути, - это люди, которым действительно нужна помощь.


----------



## Udivit (25 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Нет никаких принципиальных отличий и это я тоже выше написал, и описал фактически))) То что вы описали, это отличия на уровне цвет и запах. Есть жирные виды рыбы (типа сельди), есть маложирные (речная рыба к примеру), так и с мясом, есть более жирные виды мяса (свинина), есть менее (говядина и курятина). "растворение холестерина" рыбьим жиром это бред сивой кобылы, что давно уже доказано, как и "особая " необходимость фосфора для мозга (которого кстати во многих повседневных продуктах куда больше чем в рыбе), насчет йода и других микроэлементов тоже самое. Рыба - это МЯСО существ под общим названием РЫБЫ, с точки зрения биохимии, это мышцы рыб, а мясо животных, это мышцы животных и не более того. Вы вообще не в теме, вы 0 в биохимии, и при этом еще пытаетесь спорить приводя в пример смешные со стороны просвещенного человека доводы. Соглашаться с невеждой я точно постесняюсь, так что пардон)))


Вы не верно излагаете. Не стоит говорить, что различий нет. Правильно будет сказать , что вы НЕ ВИДИТЕ различий. Или не хотите видеть. 
Давайте вернемся в реальность. Вы где мясо покупаете? Колбаску кушаете? Как готовится видели, знаете? Если берете в магазине (Пятерочке, Копейке, Магните, Перекрестке, Ашане и т.д.)то настоятельно рекомендую провести биохимический тест. Вы же спец, как видно, разберетесь и думаю удивитесь.
Можете тоже самое сделать с мясом рыбы. Будете иметь представление, чем собственно питаетесь. А то ведь в теории вся рыба и мясо одинаково для вас выглядят, на практике и по другому бывает.
Жаль, что вас не впечатлил пример японцев, рыбой питающихся (а не мясом заметьте) и долго живущих. В Японии говорят, что европейцы пахнут трупами. Не потому, что хотят огорчить европу, а потому, что те кто ест мясо имеют такой запах. Конечно, для вас это не довод, мало че япошкам в голову взбредет...
Мясо содержит в себе значительные количества насыщенных жиров, от которых 
бывают отложения на стенках сосудов, что приводит к инфарктам и прочим 
болезням, связанным с плохой проходимостью крови через сосуды. В рыбе 
присутствуют ненасыщенные жиры, от которых ничего подобного не бывает. Опять же не довод?!
Только личный опыт поможет вам! Попробуйте на пару недель (а лучше на месяц) отказать себе в мясе. Попробуйте, уверяю вас не пожалеете, и точно увидете разницу в своем самочувствии.


----------



## gudkov (25 Ноя 2011)

Какая то маниакальная зацикленность на трупах животных))) Трупы рыб субьекта не смущают))) Японцы пожирающие трупы рыб живут оказывается долго именно поэтому))))  Про отложение жиров на стенках сосудов..., батенька прочтите мой предыдущий пост про невежество, и потрудитесь хотя бы учебник биохимии полистать, может тогда не будете морозить подобных глупостей. Я же говорил, вы своими доводами напоминаете дворника, который врачам обьясняет почему люди болеют))) Если не в теме, так к чему позоритесь то? 
И это..., причем тут место покупки мяса???  От нечего сказать уже? Там же где и рыбу))))


----------



## tortoise (25 Ноя 2011)

Не хочу и не буду вдаваться  в этические мотивы, но хотелось бы, что бы врачи ответили на  следующие вопросы:
мясо рыбы по сравнению с мясом теплокровных животных:
более полезно?
легче усваивается?
содержит дополнительные ценные составляющие? (как сейчас  помню как нас в детстве поили гадостью под названием "рыбий жир" это сейчас он в капсулах, а тогда в ложку наливали........ брррррррррр) или это все предрассудки и зря надо мной в детском саду издевались?
или gudkov прав и нет НИКАКИХ отличий кроме вкусовых?
а мясо морских "гадов" (кальмары каракатицы и пр.) уступает/превосходит мясо рыбы?


----------



## Udivit (25 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> И это..., причем тут место покупки мяса???


 Мясо животных на прилавках принадлежит 
домашним животным, выращенным (в подавляющем большинстве случаев) на крупных 
фермах и в больших хозяйствах, где применяется система ускорения роста 
животных с помощью гормонов и защиты их от болезней с помощью 
профилактических прививок и введения антибиотиков. Всё это добро 
накапливается в мясе и попадает на стол едокам. Такой состав мяса 
способствует появлению всякого рода аллергий. То же относится и к мясу 
птицы. Рыба, как правило, растёт в естественных условиях и от подобной 
начинки избавлена.


gudkov написал(а):


> Какая то маниакальная зацикленность...


 Вы повторяетесь,(и про дворника и про невежество) если не чего сказать, то лучше промолчать.


gudkov написал(а):


> ...учебник биохимии полистать


 С удовольствием!  Какого автора учебника порекомендуете прочитать?
Вы считаете, что на стенках сосудов не образуются отложения?
 Ваши посты не дают картины присходящего, поэтому, извините, но я вынужден задавать элементарные вопросы, чтобы понять в теме ли вы.


----------



## gudkov (25 Ноя 2011)

Во))) Начали, с того что в рыбе типа жиру меньше, а закончили гормонами и антибиотиками))) Тогда уж продолжайте, что в моря и реки отходы сливаются тысячами тонн, танкеры тонут с мазутом и радиоактивными отходами, а рыба во всем этом плавает, хоть и в естественных условиях)))) Вам батенька надо куданить на Марс, будете там себе экологически чистые яблони растить, без гормонов и отходов))))
Повторяюсь я исключительно для того, чтоб до вас дошло ну хоть раза с 10, по моему уже есть подвижки, начинает доходить))) Ссылку на учебник скину из дому, либо можете доктора Зинчука об этом попросить, почитайте хоть на досуге про метаболизм жиров и где они "откладываются" и в каком виде)))


----------



## tortoise (25 Ноя 2011)

далеко не вся рыба- промысловая (не вся в море -океЯне пойманная) , есть и фермы, где рыбу выращивают, и там ее родимую теми же усилителями роста и гормонами кормят.
а если вдумываться, чем удобряют растения,  (отнюдь не продуктами жизнедеятельности животных), а есть еще так называемая "хим прополка" , а про ГМП/ГМО помните?
если обо всем этом задумываться, то ни мясоедам ни вегетарианцам и да же сыроедам в нашем мире в наше время есть нечего. Если только необитаемом острове для себя любимого что то вырастить, и то не факт, что там с радиационным фоном, например, все в порядке.....


----------



## gudkov (25 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Не хочу и не буду вдаваться  в этические мотивы, но хотелось бы, что бы врачи ответили на  следующие вопросы:
> мясо рыбы по сравнению с мясом теплокровных животных:
> более полезно?
> легче усваивается?
> ...



Речь идет о биохимическом составе МЯСА рыб и животных, и то, и другое = животный альбумин, тоже самое и к калмарам относится (у них процент содержания белка выше в мясе, как и у тунца например). Любая мышечная ткань, и животных, и рыб, и головоногих моллюсков в виде кальмаров это - животный АЛЬБУМИН. До Udivit это очень медленно доходит, он кидается из огня в полымя, то считает сколько жиров у рыб и животных, хотя речь то ведем о мясе, как таковом, то начинает считать на сколько и где больше какогото микроэлемента, при этом не понимая, что эти самые микроэлементы человек получает не из какогото одно моноисточника типа рыбы или мяса, а из всего разнообразия продуктов своего набора питания, то бросается в мифы, про "фосфор для мозга" и "целебный" рыбий жир, который типа холестериновые бляшки "растворяет", то вот, чем животных кормят, совсем упуская из виду, что рыбка может жить хоть и в естественных, но далеко не идеальных с точки зрения "природной чистоты" условиях.
Ну книжку прочтет, может поймет, что жиры это набор поли- и моно- насыщеных и ненасыщеных кислот, и основное различие между ними в пропорциях содержания этих самых кислот.


----------



## Kotenok (25 Ноя 2011)

Вот эта темка, уже добрались до курса органической химии . биохимии. )))))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> "целебный" рыбий жир, который типа холестериновые бляшки "растворяет",.


тут вы немного не правы. Рыбий жир раньше давался детям для профилактики рахита. В витамин Д. Именно это факт упоминала tortoise как бррррр. Давили эту гадость из печени трески. Но когда загадили моря до состояния помойки,  употреблять эту вытяжку из печени трески стало опасно, да и синтетический Д3 научились делать.

Разница по мясу рыбы и животных наблюдается в пищеварении. Количество энергозатрат организма, необходимые на гидролиз шашлыка и на гидролиз форели, радикально разные.


----------



## tortoise (25 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Разница по мясу рыбы и животных наблюдается в пищеварении. Количество энергозатрат организма, необходимые на гидролиз шашлыка и на гидролиз форели, радикально разные.



Спасибо, Игорь Григорьевич!
Где то читала, или слышала, сейчас не могу найти/вспомнить где, что женщинам после 40 рекомендуется снизить потребление мяса, или хотя бы частично заменить его рыбой. Это сказки бабушки Агафьи или рациональное зерно в этом есть? Если есть то какое? И почему женщинам? Мужчины у нас , как всегда, лучше?


----------



## Udivit (25 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Во))) Начали, с того что в рыбе типа жиру меньше, а закончили гормонами и антибиотиками))) Тогда уж продолжайте, что в моря и реки отходы сливаются тысячами тонн, танкеры тонут с мазутом и радиоактивными отходами, а рыба во всем этом плавает, хоть и в естественных условиях)))) Вам батенька надо куданить на Марс, будете там себе экологически чистые яблони растить, без гормонов и отходов))))
> Повторяюсь я исключительно для того, чтоб до вас дошло ну хоть раза с 10, по моему уже есть подвижки, начинает доходить))) Ссылку на учебник скину из дому, либо можете доктора Зинчука об этом попросить, почитайте хоть на досуге про метаболизм жиров и где они "откладываются" и в каком виде)))


Приятно читать, почти без оскорблений обошлись.
Ссылочку на учебник не забудьте прислать, очень любопытно!
Начали мы с вегетарианства, а не с рыбьего жира, а благодаря вашим усилиям беседа перешла в иное русло, и замкнулась на биохимии, которая по вашему мнению не различает белков рыбы и мяса (хотя это довольно странно, но жду ссылочку).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Ссылочку на учебник не забудьте прислать, очень любопытно!



вот ссылочка на табличку с содержанием белка в разных продуктах.
Она очень просто и иллюстрировано сделана.
Если после этого у вас будет желание углубиться в биохимию, то я дам ссылки на более серьезные источники с более глубоким изучением этого вопроса. 
http://www.dietplan.ru/food/belki/



tortoise написал(а):


> Спасибо, Игорь Григорьевич!
> Где то читала, или слышала, сейчас не могу найти/вспомнить где, что женщинам после 40 рекомендуется снизить потребление мяса, или хотя бы частично заменить его рыбой. Это сказки бабушки Агафьи или рациональное зерно в этом есть? Если есть то какое? И почему женщинам? Мужчины у нас , как всегда, лучше?



это странно, что после 40. Но смысл в том, что с возрастом ферментные системы организма и сам кишечник с его моторикой не всегда способны обеспечить нормальное пищеварение. По этой причине рекомендуют более легкие формы белковой пищи.


----------



## tortoise (25 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Если после этого у вас будет желание углубиться в биохимию, то я дам ссылки на более серьезные источники с более глубоким изучением этого вопроса.


давайте))))))))
давненько я свой мозг медициной не развлекала))))


----------



## Danesi (25 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Где то читала, или слышала, сейчас не могу найти/вспомнить где, что женщинам после 40 рекомендуется снизить потребление мяса, или хотя бы частично заменить его рыбой. Это сказки бабушки Агафьи или рациональное зерно в этом есть? Если есть то какое? И почему женщинам? Мужчины у нас , как всегда, лучше?


Я тоже слышала, не рекомендуется есть мясо потому, что происходит необратимый процесс старения и организм уже не может справляться с усваением белков мяса. Ну а почему именно женщинам, так ведь в основном женщины заботятся о своей внешносте и красоте.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Ноя 2011)

Danesi написал(а):


> потому, что происходит необратимый процесс старения и организм уже не может справляться с усваением белков мяса.


ну это из раздела ненаучной фантастики (в смысле бред).


----------



## Нася (25 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> это странно, что после 40. Но смысл в том, что с возрастом ферментные системы организма и сам кишечник с его моторикой не всегда способны обеспечить нормальное пищеварение. По этой причине рекомендуют более легкие формы белковой пищи.



после 40 у меня стал повышаться уровень сахара по утрам, если вечером после 19 съела хоть что-то животное - мясо, рыба, и даже творог. А вот шоколадка проскакивает безнаказанно!)))
Одно время мы с мужем долго не ели мяса, как начали в Великий пост, так потом и поняли, что без него очень даже неплохо живется. Детей тогда еще не было, живи, как нравится!
Теперь все по-другому. Готовить постный стол на большую семью - вот уж нет, ежедневная стойка у мартена напрягает. Пост бы продержаться.))
Но вообще, животных жалко и хорошо, что есть люди, которые могут не идти на поводу у своего брюха. Для этого нужна сила духа, что ни говорите.
А вегетарианцы носят меховые одежды и кожанные сапоги? Мне просто нужно отделить для себя идею, как таковую от заботы о собственном здоровье и красоте.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> давайте))))))))
> давненько я свой мозг медициной не развлекала))))


)))) Я не против но, как всегда, создайте отдельную тему.  Вначале смотрим вот это и знакомимся с основными принципами. А возникшие вопросы в новую тему. Ок? http://humbio.ru/humbio/har3/00390b65.htm
пи.си.
Думаю, вас ждет некоторый пересмотр во взглядах на ГМО
)))).


----------



## gudkov (25 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вот ссылочка на табличку с содержанием белка в разных продуктах.
> Она очень просто и иллюстрировано сделана.
> Если после этого у вас будет желание углубиться в биохимию, то я дам ссылки на более серьезные источники с более глубоким изучением этого вопроса.
> http://www.dietplan.ru/food/belki/



Да..., это очень просто. Не указана разница между растительными и животными белками в плане полноценности (незаменимые аминоксилоты), также как и куда более худщая усвиваемость (расщеплчемость, гидролиз, как угодно) растительных белков, пример в виде сои я выше приводил. Насчет большой разницы гидролиза белка мяса и рыбы, дайте ссылочку пожалуйста, ну и уточню, вы ведете речь о расщепляемости мышечных волокон или о самом гидролизе молекулы белка (мясо-рыба) во втором случае разницы практически не может быть, и там, и там альбумин (животный) или в мясе, а-ля соя присутствуют какие либо ингибиторы трипсина? О таком никогда не слышал. Провожу тут параллель с яйцами, овоальбумин которых в сыром виде усваивается в среднем на 50% изза наличия ингибитора трипсина (антитриптаза), зато при варке, происходит денатурация белка и нейтрализация антитрептазы. Вобщем плиз детально по поводу переваривания мяса рыбы и мяса животных)))



Udivit написал(а):


> Приятно читать, почти без оскорблений обошлись.
> Ссылочку на учебник не забудьте прислать, очень любопытно!
> Начали мы с вегетарианства, а не с рыбьего жира, а благодаря вашим усилиям беседа перешла в иное русло, и замкнулась на биохимии, которая по вашему мнению не различает белков рыбы и мяса (хотя это довольно странно, но жду ссылочку).



http://biochemistry.ru/biohimija_severina/B5873Content.html Вот сейчас надеюсь доктор Зинчук и подкинет ссылочку, насчет мяса и рыбы, а точнее гидролиза того и другого. В белках разницы нет, и там, и сям альбумин. В чем может быть разница я написал выше, так что подождем ответа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2011)

Вопрос, а как вегетарианцы относяться к прививкам?


----------



## Udivit (26 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> http://biochemistry.ru/biohimija_severina/B5873Content.html Вот сейчас надеюсь доктор Зинчук и подкинет ссылочку, насчет мяса и рыбы, а точнее гидролиза того и другого. В белках разницы нет, и там, и сям альбумин. В чем может быть разница я написал выше, так что подождем ответа.


 Спасибо, за ссылку. Вы сами читали, что мне рекомендуете? При беглом просмотре книге, я не нашел никаких сравнений, не мясо с рыбой, ни мяса с орехом. Можете конкретнее выделить нужную информацию?
*Альбумины* (лат.: albus, белый) — простые растворимые в воде белки. Только вы забыли сказать что есть ещё и глобулины. Хотя с таким же успехом можно утверждать, что белок рыбы и мяса состоит из аминокислот, а так же растительный белок состоит из аминокислот и всё вроде бы одинаково, и биохимики, в этом случае, занимаются полной фигней пытаясь разделить белок на группы и проследить цепочки аминокислот.
Зачем? Ведь gudkov сказал " В белках разницы нет, и там, и сям альбумин"! Баста, хана науке!
Но чем дальше углубляюсь в изучение темы, тем больше убеждаюсь, что всё не так просто, как вы пытались объяснить.


----------



## ksenia (27 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> далеко не вся рыба- промысловая (не вся в море -океЯне пойманная) , есть и фермы, где рыбу выращивают, и там ее родимую теми же усилителями роста и гормонами кормят.
> а если вдумываться, чем удобряют растения, (отнюдь не продуктами жизнедеятельности животных), а есть еще так называемая "хим прополка" , а про ГМП/ГМО помните?
> если обо всем этом задумываться, то ни мясоедам ни вегетарианцам и да же сыроедам в нашем мире в наше время есть нечего. Если только необитаемом острове для себя любимого что то вырастить, и то не факт, что там с радиационным фоном, например, все в порядке.....


а дачи и огороды еще никто не отменял! То,что лежит на полках магазина - все безвкусное! Мне это все невкусно, про вредность я уже и не говорю! Мы либо свое употребляем, либо на рынках покупаем. некоторое овощи-фрукты определяю по запаху (натуральные  или с добавками выращено) все приходит с опытом. Я уже писала про существование специальных магазинов, где продаются органические продукты, но цены там конечно не из дешевых... Но и продукты совсем другие...



Нася написал(а):


> после 40 у меня стал повышаться уровень сахара по утрам, если вечером после 19 съела хоть что-то животное - мясо, рыба, и даже творог. А вот шоколадка проскакивает безнаказанно!)))
> Одно время мы с мужем долго не ели мяса, как начали в Великий пост, так потом и поняли, что без него очень даже неплохо живется. Детей тогда еще не было, живи, как нравится!
> Теперь все по-другому. Готовить постный стол на большую семью - вот уж нет, ежедневная стойка у мартена напрягает. Пост бы продержаться.))
> Но вообще, животных жалко и хорошо, что есть люди, которые могут не идти на поводу у своего брюха. Для этого нужна сила духа, что ни говорите.
> А вегетарианцы носят меховые одежды и кожанные сапоги? Мне просто нужно отделить для себя идею, как таковую от заботы о собственном здоровье и красоте.


нася, могу сказать за себя: я вегетарианка, я не ношу меховые одежды, кожаные вещи и сумки, хотя они у меня остались со времен невегетарианства.  Вместо сумки вообще предпочитаю рюкзаки и для спины лучше и руки свободные.  Кстати, в этом есть и большие плюсы - кожазам дешевле, но сейчас его делают хорошего качества, поэтому как только вещь надоест - можно купить другую без особых материальных затрат


----------



## ksenia (27 Ноя 2011)

Высокоразвитые страны  демонстрируют свою гуманность!

Далай-лама призвал отказаться от мяса птиц и яиц.​​Духовный лидер буддистов Далай-лама XIV выступил против содержания кур-несушек в маленьких тесных клетках и призвал немедленно остановить жестокость по отношению к птицам. «Меня всегда особенно беспокоило наше жестокое обращение с курами», - признался Далай-лама. ​​​Тибетский лидер заметил, что в тесных клетках птицы не могут вести себя как в естественных условиях: не могут расправить крылья, сесть на насест, порыть землю или постоять на твердой поверхности. ​​​«Для каждой такой курицы отведено меньше пространства, чем то место, что занимает лист бумаги, на котором я написал это письмо. Превращение этих беззащитных животных в машины по производству яиц говорит о деградации человечества. Отказ от яиц, получаемых таким способом, мог бы снизить страдания этих существ», - добавил он. ​​​Призыв Далай-ламы является частью международной кампании по борьбе с жестокими и бесчеловечными методами содержания кур. Такие страны, как Финляндия, Швеция, Швейцария, Германия, Австрия и Норвегия, уже наложили запрет на подобное содержание птицы.​


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вот ссылочка на табличку с содержанием белка в разных продуктах.
> Она очень просто и иллюстрировано сделана.
> Если после этого у вас будет желание углубиться в биохимию, то я дам ссылки на более серьезные источники с более глубоким изучением этого вопроса.
> http://www.dietplan.ru/food/belki/



а у меня другая информация по содержанию белков:
Список наиболее белокосодержащих вегетарианских продуктов (в порядке убывания единиц белка г/100г, мл): 
​СУШЕНЫЕ ПОДОСИНОВИКИ - 35,4 ​​СОЯ - 34,9 ​​АРАХИС - 26,3 ​​КАКАО-ПОРОШОК - 24,2 ​​ЧЕЧЕВИЦА - 24 ​​ГОРОХ ЛУЩЕНЫЙ - 23 ​​ФАСОЛЬ - 21 ​​СУШЕНЫЕ БЕЛЫЕ ГРИБЫ - 20,1 ​​КЕШЬЮ - 20 ​​МИНДАЛЬ - 18,6 ​​ОЛИВКИ КОНСЕРВИРОВАННЫЕ - 18 ​​ТОФУ (СОЕВЫЙ СЫР) - 17 ​​ХАЛВА ПОДСОЛНЕЧНАЯ - 13,6 ​​ФУНДУК - 16,1 ​​ГРЕЦКИЕ ОРЕХИ - 15,6 ​​ОТРУБИ ПШЕНИЧНЫЕ - 15,1 ​​КОФЕ РАСТВОРИМЫЙ - 15 ​​КОФЕ ЖАРЕН. ЗЕРНОВОЙ - 13,9 ​​ПШЕНИЧНАЯ КРУПА - 11,3 ​​ОВСЯНАЯ КРУПА - 11 ​​ГЕРКУЛЕСОВАЯ КРУПА - 11 ​​БАРАНКИ - 10,4 ​​МАННАЯ КРУПА - 10,3 ​​КУКУРУЗА ЦЕЛЬНОЗЕРНОВАЯ - 10,3 ​​ФИСТАШКИ - 10 ​​ГРЕЧИХА - 10 ​​ПЕРЛОВАЯ КРУПА - 9,3 ​​ХЛЕБ ПШЕНИЧНЫЙ - 8,1 ​​ШОКОЛАД МОЛОЧНЫЙ - 6,9 ​​ХЛЕБ РЖАНОЙ - 6,6 ​​ЧЕСНОК - 6,5 ​​ШОКОЛАД ГОРЬКИЙ - 5,4 ​​КАПУСТА БРЮСЕЛЬСКАЯ - 4,8 ​​ШАМПИНЬОНЫ СВЕЖИЕ - 4,3 ​​​!!!Для сравнения - в говядине, свинине и куринном мясе - около 20 г белка, а это значит что соя, орехи, бобовые и сушеные грибы по содержанию белка существенно преобладают над мясом.​


----------



## ksenia (27 Ноя 2011)

И так ты всю жизнь будешь слушать скулеж относительно эксплуатации, страданий и убийства растений, пока всеядное существо с торжествующей ухмылкой поедает курицу, очевидно, забывая о том, что на производство полкило куриного мяса уходит не один килограмм злаковых. Так что если бы всеядный действительно заботился о правах растений, он съедал бы лишь несколько пшеничных зернышек, вместо того чтобы скармливать мешки злаковых тем животным на ферме, чью мертвую плоть он впоследствии с аппетитом навернет.​Но это мелочи. Куда забавнее подначивать веганов, обзывая их душегубами.​​Боб Торрес, Дженна Торрес (из книги Веган-Фрик)​
чтобы вырастить 1 кг мяса, надо 6-7 кг зерновых​


----------



## gudkov (27 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Спасибо, за ссылку. Вы сами читали, что мне рекомендуете? При беглом просмотре книге, я не нашел никаких сравнений, не мясо с рыбой, ни мяса с орехом. Можете конкретнее выделить нужную информацию?
> *Альбумины* (лат.: albus, белый) — простые растворимые в воде белки. Только вы забыли сказать что есть ещё и глобулины. Хотя с таким же успехом можно утверждать, что белок рыбы и мяса состоит из аминокислот, а так же растительный белок состоит из аминокислот и всё вроде бы одинаково, и биохимики, в этом случае, занимаются полной фигней пытаясь разделить белок на группы и проследить цепочки аминокислот.
> Зачем? Ведь gudkov сказал " В белках разницы нет, и там, и сям альбумин"! Баста, хана науке!
> Но чем дальше углубляюсь в изучение темы, тем больше убеждаюсь, что всё не так просто, как вы пытались объяснить.



Вы вообще а курсе, что такое белки??? Вы учебник то прочитайте для начала. Любой белок это не более чем набор аминоксилот. Вы сами то понимаете, что пищите? Кто в учебнике биохимии будет сравнивать мясо и орехи?))))) Альбумин основной белок мышечной ткани и живутных и рыбы, есть и глобулины, и т.п. но в меньших пропорциях. Вы поймите наконец, что мясо (мышечная ткань) и тех и других
 схожа, это и там и там мышечная ткань, независимо от того, рыба это птица или корова))
А вообще, что бы вы наконец поняли, что такое белок, и смогли понять, что разница основная лишь в полноценности белка (зависит от набора аминокислот) и трудности его гидролиза (расщепления), вот вам ссылочка, где не все так сложно, как в учебнике биохимии:
http://medafarm.ru/php/content.php?id=20976
Прочтите внимательно от начала, до конца. После этого кстати поймете, почему вышеозначенная Ксения совсем не в теме, и смешно пытается равнять животные и растительные белки)))) Типа в сое и орехах белка больше чем в мясе))) До нее никак не дойдет разница между животными и растительными белками, хотя про это тут говорится уже не протяжении многих страниц. Человек находится в каком то своем мире, как и любой другой веган)))


----------



## Дарья Дарссо (27 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вопрос, а как вегетарианцы относяться к прививкам?


Ответ от простого обывателя (личной мой опыт): крайне негативно!
Я родилась абсолютно здоровым ребенком, но в 1,5 годика мне сделали прививку на корь. такую делали всем и каждому ...
На руке и на щеке выскочили пятна похожие на аллергическую реакцию, были похожи на ожоговые вулдыри, мои родители обратились за помощью к нашим доблестным врачам и они выписали мне четвертинку "Задитена", после этой малюсенькой дозы - у меня пошла реакция по всему телу, живыми были только ладошки и ступни ног, а остальное тело полностью было в вулдырях, которые зудели и лопались! Диагноз: синдром Лайелла!!!
По статистике 8 детей из 10ых умирали от этого синдрома... мне удалось выжить и рассказать вам свою историю...
Теперь как вы думаете я должна относится к нашей медицине, которая испоганила мое светлое будущее и даровало мне огромное количество болезней?!!!
Я скажу вам больше!
После того как от синдрома меня спасли, мне ставили диагнозы атопический дерматит в тяжелой форме, астма в легкой форме, хронический гастрит, и после уже появился сколиоз (особо отмечу как следствие неправильного лечения атопического дерматита!) поскольку огромным количеством всевозможных лекарств кальций из организма вывели... и кости стали хрупкими...
Знаете, "уважаемые" доктора, я раньше мечтала о красивой коже - ровной мягкой и без расчесов.. И вы не поверите, мне удалось осуществить мечту!
Теперь моя мечта - это красивая ровная спина! И я вас уверяю, я получу это, во что бы мне это ни стало!


----------



## Udivit (28 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> http://medafarm.ru/php/content.php?id=20976
> Прочтите внимательно от начала, до конца.


Уважаемый gudkov, своей ссылкой вы наконец то подтвердили правоту всех выше сказанных девушками утверждений. Мясо совершенно не нужно организму, если в рационе питания есть молоко. Поедание мяса это не больше чем желание испытать вкусовое удовлетворение. Но и тут у меня к вам вопрос - где вы ощущаете вкус в желудке или во рту? Сколько нужно мяса, чтобы почувствовать и насладится вкусом? 5-10грамм или 200-300 грамм? А вы сколько употребляете мяса, чтобы "обеспечить свой организм белком", а по сути просто набить желудок?
Учебник не дал мне понимания разницы белков рыбы и мяса.Но он дал мне понимание,( спасибо вам), что наука сия находится в поиске, и многое в ней еще белых пятен.
Каждый человек в не зависимости веган он или мясоед или праноед, находится в своем мире. Вы в своем, я в своем, админ в своем, Ксения в своем и в тоже время мы все тут...на форуме)))


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Уважаемый gudkov, своей ссылкой вы наконец то подтвердили правоту всех выше сказанных девушками утверждений. Мясо совершенно не нужно организму, если в рационе питания есть молоко. Поедание мяса это не больше чем желание испытать вкусовое удовлетворение. Но и тут у меня к вам вопрос - где вы ощущаете вкус в желудке или во рту? Сколько нужно мяса, чтобы почувствовать и насладится вкусом? 5-10грамм или 200-300 грамм? А вы сколько употребляете мяса, чтобы "обеспечить свой организм белком", а по сути просто набить желудок?
> Учебник не дал мне понимания разницы белков рыбы и мяса.Но он дал мне понимание,( спасибо вам), что наука сия находится в поиске, и многое в ней еще белых пятен.
> Каждый человек в не зависимости веган он или мясоед или праноед, находится в своем мире. Вы в своем, я в своем, админ в своем, Ксения в своем и в тоже время мы все тут...на форуме)))



Уважаемый Udivit, если вы внимательно прочтете эту тему еще раз, вы увидите, что я не призываю есть именно мясо. Я за нормальное питание с большой долей продуктов животного происхождения, не едите мяса, да ради бога, его можно заменить рыбой, не едите рыбу, да и ладно, можно заменить яйцами и молочкой. Я кстати больше предпочитаю спортпит, в виде сывороточного гидролизата, яйки люблю и творожок как источник "медленного" казеина. Но и от мяса с рыбой не отказываюсь, мне их просто готовить лень, в столовой так могу слопать окорочек или рыбку жареную))) А вот насчет девушек вы ошибаетесь, если еще раз прочтете тему, то данные девушки, особенно Ксения не знают даже разницы между растительным и животным белком, а также считают что вегетарианство (которое допускает молочки и яйца) это просто промежуточный этап к веганству и даже более экстремальным формам в виде фруторианства, вот это уже болезнь (психическая), ну и позицию свою с научной точки зрения они обосновать не могут, только пересыпают религиозными опусами, "трупоедством" и загубленными "душами" животных. 
Вы то надеюсь поняли, что и мясо  и рыба, и молочка и яйца и орехи, и соя и прочая растительная и животная пища, это всего лишь набор белков, жиров и прочих микроэлементов. Животная пища содержит полноценные белки, растительная труднорасщепляемые и неполноценные, обьективно с точки зрения биохимии растительная пища беднее и хуже для человеческого организма, все остальное демагогия и переливание из пустого в порожнее. Про соевый белок, этого так уважаемого веганами продукта вы надеюсь внимательно прочли? Труднопереваримый, токсичный для кишечного эпителия..., и т.д., и т.п.
А теперь подумайте, стоит ли издеваться над своим организмом и морить его неполноценной пищей, ради "сферического коня в вакууме", в виде вышеперечисленной мною псевдорелигиозной и лженаучной ахинеи? Вывод то один, бесятся люди с жиру... Попади они в другие времена лет этак 600-700 назад, жрали бы все что под руку подвернется, и ни о каком веганстве и "душах" животных даже и не думали бы. А счас..., дурью маются и не более того.

А вообще, насчет рыбы и мяса (и не только), и их различий добро пожаловать сюда (с серединки страницы читайте):
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5942/page-25
Думаю это еще больше разрушит остатки мракобесия в вашей голове и добавит знаний весьма нужных в этой жизни


----------



## Udivit (29 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А теперь подумайте, стоит ли издеваться над своим организмом и морить его неполноценной пищей, ради "сферического коня в вакууме", в виде вышеперечисленной мною псевдорелигиозной и лженаучной ахинеи? Вывод то один, бесятся люди с жиру... Попади они в другие времена лет этак 600-700 назад, жрали бы все что под руку подвернется, и ни о каком веганстве и "душах" животных даже и не думали бы. А счас..., дурью маются и не более того.


Природа человека такова, что мы вечно находимся в поиске, проводим эксперименты, познаем новое, примеряем на себя опыт других. Где-то ошибаемся, где совершаем открытия. Так и в питании. Кто-то держит пост, чтобы укрепить дух, кто-то соблюдает диету, чтобы похудеть, кто-то вообще не может себе отказать в кусочке пироженого после сытного обеда, у кого-то пристрастие к диетам вызывает истощение, у кого-то несдержаность в еде вызывает ожирение. Мы разные, но опыт каждого достоин внимания.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2011)

Был уверен, что вы против прививок.
Как вы считаете, есть ли, вообще, от прививок польза человечеству?
Удалось ли, благодаря прививкам, спасти хоть одну человеческую душу от смерти?


----------



## Udivit (29 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Был уверен, что вы против прививок.
> Как вы считаете, есть ли, вообще, от прививок польза человечеству?
> Удалось ли, благодаря прививкам, спасти хоть одну человеческую душу от смерти?


 Прививкам, наверное, следует уделить отдельную тему. Мнения о пользе прививок в обществе не однозначное, и споров по этому вопросу много. Нельзя сказать однозначно о всех проводящихся вакцинациях, что они полезны и безвредны или вредны и опасны. Конечно, врачи проводившие экстренную прививку от бешенства спасли не одну жизнь. Благодаря прививкам в нашем обществе нет эпидемий оспы уносившей сотни тысяч жизней в разные времена. Однако есть и другая сторона этого вопроса http://www.1796kotok.com/index.htm .
 Я не из тех, кто пойдет делать прививку от гриппа, но если меня укусит бешенная собака, то к врачам побегу в первую очередь.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Я не из тех, кто пойдет делать прививку от гриппа, но если меня укусит бешенная собака, то к врачам побегу в первую очередь.


а АКДС, полиомиелит, гепатит?


----------



## gudkov (29 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> но если меня укусит бешенная собака, то к врачам побегу в первую очередь.



Если наступите на ржавый гвоздь лежавший к примеру в земле, тоже побежите делать..., от столбняка))) Иначе конец будет такой же как при бешенстве  - летальный)))



Udivit написал(а):


> Природа человека такова, что мы вечно находимся в поиске, проводим эксперименты, познаем новое, примеряем на себя опыт других. Где-то ошибаемся, где совершаем открытия. Так и в питании. Кто-то держит пост, чтобы укрепить дух, кто-то соблюдает диету, чтобы похудеть, кто-то вообще не может себе отказать в кусочке пироженого после сытного обеда, у кого-то пристрастие к диетам вызывает истощение, у кого-то несдержаность в еде вызывает ожирение. Мы разные, но опыт каждого достоин внимания.



Природа человека это конечно хорошо. Вот только проявляться вся эта любознательность начинается в том случае, если человек как минимум сыт, вот тогда и диеты, и веганство... Смею вас заверить, забота о хлебе насущном, как например в средние века, даже не дала бы появиться мыслям о диетах и прочих кулинарных изысках, так что все относительно)) Именно поэтому я и говорю, что девушки в данной теме маются дурью, потому что в принципе сыты, да и остальные поклонники вего... Изменись условия жизни (голод к примеру), от всей этой любознательности и "гумманости" в виде жалости к "душам животных" и следа не останется, а появится бооольшое желание сожрать хоть что нибудь, или кого нибудь, включая и животных, и рыб, и птиц, и насекомых, и прочие "невинные души"))))


----------



## tortoise (29 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Природа человека это конечно хорошо. Вот только проявляться вся эта любознательность начинается в том случае, если человек как минимум сыт,


китайские монахи, проповедующие вегетарианство во время странствий кушают ВСЕ что им подают, скоромной пищей не гнушаются, т.к. это Бог подал, отказываться нельзя............... )))))


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Был уверен, что вы против прививок.
> Как вы считаете, есть ли, вообще, от прививок польза человечеству?
> Удалось ли, благодаря прививкам, спасти хоть одну человеческую душу от смерти?


Если Вас интересует тема прививок - вот здесь есть видео, которое показывали по ТВ (хотя обычно такие вещи по ТВ не показывают)
http://nablagomira.ru/vote/tv/1497.html

ВЕГЕТАРИАНСКАЯ ДИЕТА ОФИЦИАЛЬНО ПРИЗНАНА БОЛЕЕ ЗДОРОВОЙ!
http://4vegan.ru/2011/07/vegofficialstudy/


----------



## gudkov (29 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> ВЕГЕТАРИАНСКАЯ ДИЕТА ОФИЦИАЛЬНО ПРИЗНАНА БОЛЕЕ ЗДОРОВОЙ!
> http://4vegan.ru/2011/07/vegofficialstudy/



Кем признана, да еще и ОФИЦИАЛЬНО?))))))))))))))))


----------



## gudkov (29 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> китайские монахи, проповедующие вегетарианство во время странствий кушают ВСЕ что им подают, скоромной пищей не гнушаются, т.к. это Бог подал, отказываться нельзя............... )))))



Ну так... если страноствовать и жевать один рис, то можно и странствие свое не окончить))) Ноги гденибудь протянуть)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Если Вас интересует тема прививок - вот здесь есть видео, которое показывали по ТВ (хотя обычно такие вещи по ТВ не показывают)
> http://nablagomira.ru/vote/tv/1497.html


Посмотрел.
Вы дальше читали? 
Получается решение - прививаться или нет - жить или нет большинству, принимает какая-то часть интернет сообщества!
В вопросе вегетаринства вы пытаетесь призвать науку, а в вопросе о прививках мнение заинтересованной части общества!

Мы (имхо) не пытаемся переубедить вас в выбранном вами образе жизни.
Мы пытемся понять, что толкнуло вас на этот образ.

Почему вы считаете что этот образ самый правильный?
Чем православный образ вас не устраивает?


*О премии*

*Кто может стать номинантом Интернет-премии "Благодарение"*

Любой коллектив, любой автор смогут *самостоятельно выставлять свой проект на суд общественности* в качестве номинанта.​
*Любой посетитель сайта* может сразу отдать свой голос номинанту, которого он посчитает действительно достойным интернет-премии "Благодарение".​ 
*Процесс голосования*
Под каждым номинантом есть приглашение: «Проголосуйте, если Вы считаете, что это произведение делает мир лучше». Размер денежной премии за первое, второе, и третье места в любой номинации на данный момент составляют *100, 75 и 50 тысяч рублей* соответственно.​На свое усмотрение члены экспертного совета будут вручать отдельный Гран При в размере *500 тысяч рублей* работе или проекту, которые, на их взгляд, больше всего повлияли на изменение сердец людей к лучшему.
Со временем фонд Премии будет увеличиваться за счет привлечения *рекламодателей* и спонсоров-меценатов.​


----------



## ksenia (29 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посмотрел.
> Вы дальше читали?
> Получается решение - прививаться или нет - жить или нет большинству, принимает какая-то часть интернет сообщества!
> В вопросе вегетаринства вы пытаетесь призвать науку, а в вопросе о прививках мнение заинтересованной части общества!
> ...


Причем тут часть интернет-сообщества? По-моему у каждого есть своя голова на плечах и каждый самостоятельно может принять решение, если это дееспособный человек конечно  Заметьте, про свое отношение к прививкам я еще ничего не говорила, Просто скинула ссылку на ролик, который был показан по ТВ, т.к Вы спрашивали о прививках. Не ищите того чего нет. 
Зачем Вам понимать что приводит кого-то к чему-то?  У каждого ведь есть свой выбор - свободный выбор. У каждого свои время, место и обстоятельства. Зачем мне здесь указывать на причинно-следственные связи и описывать подробности своей биографии, я пишу о результате.
Доктор, извините, но некорректный вопрос. Потому что для каждого человека свой - самый правильный образ жизни. Вот Вы уверены в одном, а я в другом.  
Я просто уже писала тут не один раз, что вегетарианство мне помогло избавиться от хронических болячек, от ангины, с которой я дважды в год мучалась. Ну вот хотите верьте, хотите нет - стала вегетарианкой - ушли проблемы с горлом, желудком и т.д. С 2008 года не болела ни гриппом (прививки не делала), ни ОРЗ - вообще перестала пить всякие таблетки и прекрасно обхожусь без них и по сей день. А до этого болела стабильно. 
Объясните, пожалуйста, что подразумевается под православным образом - я не поняла.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2011)

Избавились и хорошо, я только ЗА!
Но вот у меня пациент есть, единственное что его беспокоит-боли в спине (спондилоартроз). Он все время меня упрекает, что от боли в спине (обострений) я не могу его избавить, а на моё замечание что надо делать ЛФК и контролировать себя при работе, отвечает, что даже простудами не болеет, а при этом пьет, курит и наверняка ест мясо, спрошу через три дня, так почему надо лелать ЛФК.
Его отсуствие болезней с чем вы связывате?




> У каждого ведь есть свой выбор - свободный выбор. У каждого свои время, место и обстоятельства.


Но меня волнует, если мои внуки попадут в яслях одну группу с вашими детьми, то они могут заболеть инфекционными заболеваниями, от ваших непривитых детей.
Вам не кажется, что ваша свобода ограничивает, в это случае мою?


----------



## Udivit (30 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Но меня волнует, если мои внуки попадут в яслях одну группу с вашими детьми, то они могут заболеть инфекционными заболеваниями, от ваших непривитых детей.
> Вам не кажется, что ваша свобода ограничивает, в это случае мою?


 Не понятно как то вы доктор рассудили. Если ваши внуки привиты, а привили вы их для того, чтобы их организм смог противостоять болезни, то они всё равно могут заболеть заразившись от непривитых? А смысл прививки тогда какой, если она не защищает привитого человека?


----------



## talam0nal (30 Ноя 2011)

Польза вегетарианства уже давно доказана и оспаривать это бессмысленно
http://www.vrg.org/nutrition/2003_ADA_position_paper.pdf
http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/70/3/516S#T7
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4801570.stm
http://www.soyfoods.com/soyfoodsdescriptions/soymilk.html
http://eatright.org/ada/files/veg.pdf
http://www.ajcn.org/content/89/5/1607S.long

А вот тема прививок на самом деле не однозначная. Могу лишь сказать то, что привики, по крайней мере от гриппа, делать бесполезно http://summaries.cochrane.org/CD001269/vaccines-to-prevent-influenza-in-healthy-adults

Те кто не может перейти на веганскую диету рекомендую начинать с диеты DASH



> Ну вот хотите верьте, хотите нет - стала вегетарианкой - ушли проблемы с горлом, желудком и т.д. С 2008 года не болела ни гриппом (прививки не делал), ни ОРЗ - вообще перестала пить всякие таблетки и прекрасно обхожусь без них и по сей день


Ну вот хотите верьте, хотите нет - стал по утрам два раза хлопать в ладоши - ушли проблемы с горлом, желудком и т.д. С 2008 года не болел ни гриппом (прививки не делала), ни ОРЗ - вообще перестал пить всякие таблетки и прекрасно обхожусь без них и по сей день


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2011)

talam0nal написал(а):


> Польза вегетарианства уже давно доказана и оспаривать это бессмысленно день


 Доказана только в больных мозгах веган различной направленности)))) С которыми естественно оспаривать это бессмысленно (что видно по этой теме). Нужно не оспаривать, а просто сажать в лужу, чтоб людям голову не морочили. А все ваши ссылки, сравнимы с вашим примером хлопанья в ладоши))) Ни одного официального, чистого, плацебоконтролируемого исследования на этот счет, серьезными организациями типа американской FDA, не проводилось. Все что приводят веганы, это либо желтая пресса из разраяда "британские ученые" доказали!!!, либо "изыскания" каких либо "ученых" сочувствующих вегоидеям, либо являющихся веганами, это из научного (на самом деле псевдонаучного), а из ненаучного...., почитайте тему...., и религиозный бред, и убиенные "души животных" и т.п...


----------



## talam0nal (30 Ноя 2011)

Хорошо. А что ты скажешь насчет того, что лишний холестерин ни к чему хорошему не приводит, поэтому употребление мяса нужно избегать. Я думаю, здесь ссылки на источники не нужны, поскольку вред гиперхолестериномии очевиден, к тому же веганы,_ как я думаю_, менее склонны к ожирению, которое тоже является фактором риска развития многих болезней. Вопросы этики и экологии затрагивать не будем.
Насчет научности: что-то я по теме веганства на cochrane вообще ничего не нашёл. Может быть плохо искал? А чистое исследование здесь довольно трудно к сожалению провести. Здесь только когортные можно.
Да и тем более диету DASH разрабатывали в NIH, в которой мясо очень сильно ограничено, то есть в какой-то степени можно сказать, что официально избегание мяса всё-таки одобрили


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2011)

А причем тут "лишний" холестерин и мясо? Ну боитесь вы холестерина, не жрите жирную свинину, лопайте нежирную курятину, боитесь вообще мясо, пейте молочное, делов то. Я не пойму, чеего вся эта вегобратва прикопалась именно к мясу))) Вы почитайте например про побочки постоянного кормления соевыми изделиями, мясо отдыхает))) Тем более мясо само по себе, это мышечная ткань - белок, чего вы к мясу жир то приплетаете, хотите более постного мяса, варите дольше, вываривайте жир который между мясными волокнами. Надо понять, что мясо как мышечная ткань и жир это вещи разные и не надо все пихать в кучу и приправлять страшилками про "лишний" холестерин. Излишние отложения холестерина это вообще больше генетическая особенность, чем излишнее его потребление извне, исключите вы холестерин из пищи вообще, он попросту будет синтезироваться организмом и также откладываться где не надо, если вы к этому предрасположены генетически.
У веганства нет научности, а есть утверждения сектантского толка ничем научно не подтвержденные (я имею ввиду официальную науку, а не Эксмспресс-Газету, "британских ученых" и вего-гениев).
Кстати, вот рай для любого вегана, КНДР:
http://daypic.ru/accident/82486
Так найдете фото обеда КНДРовской женщины, веганистее уже некуда. А теперь посмотрите как они там выглядят, явно не пышут здоровьем))) Думаю за ломоть жирненькой прохолестериненной свиники убили бы))))


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2011)

Диеты нужны лишь больным людям (генетическое ожирение, заболевания ЖКТ и т.п.), для остальных это называется бесится с жиру, как я выше и высказывался. Вон в КНДР какая диета, туда всех веган согнать, посмотреть бы что через месяцок запоют, на такой "здоровой" пище без "холестерина")))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Не понятно как то вы доктор рассудили. Если ваши внуки привиты, а привили вы их для того, чтобы их организм смог противостоять болезни, то они всё равно могут заболеть заразившись от непривитых? А смысл прививки тогда какой, если она не защищает привитого человека?


Непонятно для того кто не хочет прививать своих детей.
Смысл, в проценте заболевших и умерших.


----------



## Udivit (30 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Диеты нужны лишь больным людям (генетическое ожирение, заболевания ЖКТ и т.п.), для остальных это называется бесится с жиру, как я выше и высказывался. Вон в КНДР какая диета, туда всех веган согнать, посмотреть бы что через месяцок запоют, на такой "здоровой" пище без "холестерина")))


Вам тоже туда не мешало бы месяцок, чтобы мозг прочистился. При чем тут стихийное бедствие, трагедия народа и вегетарианство с мясоедством? Это что доказывает правоту ваших слов или привлекает внимание к беде КНДР? Беситься с жиру это значит позволять себе больше, чем требуется для нормальной жизни. Для нормальной жизни не требуется есть мясо, так как молоком можно пополнить необходимые запасы белка, стало быть бесятся с жиру те, кто позволяет себе есть мясо. Так понятно?


----------



## Udivit (30 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Непонятно для того кто не хочет прививать своих детей.
> Смысл, в проценте заболевших и умерших.


Объясните.


----------



## white_mouse (30 Ноя 2011)

Для тех, кто говорит о влиянии вегетарианства на здоровье - моя любимая статья о полноценности вегетариарства http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veg-health/ada_position.htm
Американская ассоциация диетологов - очень авторитетная организация. Почитала в википедии - вау!
Я сама уже несколько лет вегетарианка. Для меня это легче (в душе), чем быть невегетарианкой. Просто нужно пожертвовать чем-то ради других. Вегетарианская пища тоже супер - авокадо, пармезан и т.д. Куча деликатесов!


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Вам тоже туда не мешало бы месяцок, чтобы мозг прочистился. При чем тут стихийное бедствие, трагедия народа и вегетарианство с мясоедством? Это что доказывает правоту ваших слов или привлекает внимание к беде КНДР? Беситься с жиру это значит позволять себе больше, чем требуется для нормальной жизни. Для нормальной жизни не требуется есть мясо, так как молоком можно пополнить необходимые запасы белка, стало быть бесятся с жиру те, кто позволяет себе есть мясо. Так понятно?



Во первых, я привлекал внимание не к стихийному бедствию в КНДР, а к рациону подавляющего большинства е жителей, вне стихийных бедствий эта миска могла бы дополнится парой початков кукурузы и горстью риса, так что не нао тут сьезжать на левые темы. Было продемонстрировано, что веганство это бред, который ведет к измождению организма и не более того, что видно по жителям КНДР. Трагедия народа там в том, что 80% КНДР это гористая местность непригодная для сельского хозяйчтва, вот и кушают, что бог пошлет, являясь веганами поневоле.
Бесится с жиру, это как раз таки зная не имея недостатка ни в каком продукте питания, начинать выбирать, но ладно бы только выбирать, так еще и строить на этом своем основанном только на личных предпочтениях выборе, какие лженаучные теории, приправлять их религиозной чушью и пытаться нести это все в народ. Я и пытаюсь донести, что стоило бы например создательницам этой темы попасть в условия когда пришлось бы реально заботиться о хлебе насущном, махом бы забыли про свой веганский бред и ели бы, все что под руку попадет, а так вон, прочтите пост ниже...., авокадо, пармезан....)))))
Ну и наконец обьясните, чего вы к мясу то привязались?)))) Чем оно вам плохо, обычная высокобелковая пища (про чушь о холестеринах и прочем писал выше). Так чем вам мясо то не нравится, даже в сравнении с молоком?)))) Только реально аргументируйте, без бреда про "души животных".


----------



## практик (30 Ноя 2011)

Можно есть все, важно только когда, что и сколько. Особенно это касается практикующих йогу. Вегетарианство тут ни причем. Иногда мясо есть жизненно необходимо, иногда категорически не рекомендуется. И все это очень индивидуально. Давать категоричный совет совсем не есть мясо, или обязательно есть  - слишком безответственно и глупо. Одному это на пользу, другому навредит.
 Ной, Моисей, Будда, Мухаммед, например, были мясоедами.


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2011)

white_mouse написал(а):


> Для тех, кто говорит о влиянии вегетарианства на здоровье - моя любимая статья о полноценности вегетариарства http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veg-health/ada_position.htm
> Американская ассоциация диетологов - очень авторитетная организация. Почитала в википедии - вау!
> Я сама уже несколько лет вегетарианка. Для меня это легче (в душе), чем быть невегетарианкой. Просто нужно пожертвовать чем-то ради других. Вегетарианская пища тоже супер - авокадо, пармезан и т.д. Куча деликатесов!



Да будьте вы хоть праноедкой, мне лично все равно, дело то в другом)))) Дааные личности веганской направленности рьяно навязывают свою пищевую "религию" другим людям. Вы название темы прочтите. Это натуральный сектанский лозунг, если обросить всякую религиозную чушь, то ни один веган вам с научной точки зрения не обьяснить, как с помощью вего можно очистить ТЕЛО (и главное от чего очистить, тоже вопрос) и тем более ДУШУ)))))) Само название темы уже по умолчанию бредово, но для неискушенного человека выглядит как рекламный щит  перед глазами)))


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2011)

практик написал(а):


> Можно есть все, важно только когда, что и сколько. Особенно это касается практикующих йогу. Вегетарианство тут ни причем. Иногда мясо есть жизненно необходимо, иногда категорически не рекомендуется. И все это очень индивидуально. Давать категоричный совет совсем не есть мясо, или обязательно есть  - слишком безответственно и глупо. Одному это на пользу, другому навредит.
> Ной, Моисей, Будда, Мухаммед, например, были мясоедами.



Может вы поясните, чем плохо мясо по сравнению с тем же молоком, только без Будды и Ноя плиз и без йоги. Чисто с практической и научно обоснованной точки зрения))))


----------



## практик (30 Ноя 2011)

gudkov, почему этот вопрос мне? Почему вы решили, что мясо плохо по сравнению  с молоком? Вы вроде бы не сторонник вегетарианства. Лично я не гнушаюсь периодически быть "трупоедом"


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2011)

практик написал(а):


> gudkov, почему этот вопрос мне? Почему вы решили, что мясо плохо по сравнению  с молоком? Вы вроде бы не сторонник вегетарианства. Лично я не гнушаюсь периодически быть "трупоедом"



Я решил, что вы так решили)))) Когда начали приводить в пример всяческих пророков и святых, думал вы того, сочувствующий вего)))


----------



## практик (30 Ноя 2011)

Я всего лишь за полноценное и разумное питание и  мне, как практикующему йогу неприятны постоянные попытки вегетарианцев и некоторых йогов склонять к отказу от мяса по выдуманным причинам. Ни в Хатха-Йоге Прадипике, ни в Йога-Сутрах нет слов о категоричном запрещении поедания мяса.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2011)

> ,,,,авокадо, пармезан и т.д. Куча деликатесов!


 
Хочется побыть вегетариацем!


----------



## Udivit (1 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ну и наконец обьясните, чего вы к мясу то привязались?)))) Чем оно вам плохо, обычная высокобелковая пища (про чушь о холестеринах и прочем писал выше). Так чем вам мясо то не нравится, даже в сравнении с молоком?)))) Только реально аргументируйте, без бреда про "души животных".


Реально!


ksenia написал(а):


> Я просто уже писала тут не один раз, что вегетарианство мне помогло избавиться от хронических болячек, от ангины, с которой я дважды в год мучалась. Ну вот хотите верьте, хотите нет - стала вегетарианкой - ушли проблемы с горлом, желудком и т.д. С 2008 года не болела ни гриппом (прививки не делала), ни ОРЗ - вообще перестала пить всякие таблетки и прекрасно обхожусь без них и по сей день.


----------



## tortoise (1 Дек 2011)

практик написал(а):


> Ной, Моисей, Будда, Мухаммед, например, были мясоедами.


 
ссылочку не дадите, где про это пишут? Будда-то который? Гаутама?
для gudkova : мясо я пока ем , но про Будду интересно.


----------



## практик (1 Дек 2011)

tortoise, Гаутама. Ссылок не знаю, да и не очень им доверяю. Услышал от людей, которым доверяю. Да и какая разница? Можно начитаться  всякой литературы и блистать на форумах своей эрудированностью и знанием "достоверных" фактов, а можно спокойненько себе практиковать (йога, лфк, единоборства, цигун, плавание- без разницы) и учиться чувствовать свое тело и его потребности. Ни разу не встречал серьезного практика, питающегося по каким-то правилам и догмам. Все по ситуации, повторюсь, - когда, что и в каком количестве употребить - все это зависит от многих факторов и состояния человека. Как правило, долго практикующие интуитивно это чувствуют, если не успели ввязаться в различные течения, помешанные на ограничениях. Именно их советы я ценю, но они редко говорят что-то конкретное) В наше время много соблазнов и все кому не лень пытаются приобщить к своей, "единственно верной" правде.


----------



## gudkov (1 Дек 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Реально!


 
А если так?)))



talam0nal написал(а):


> Ну вот хотите верьте, хотите нет - стал по утрам два раза хлопать в ладоши - ушли проблемы с горлом, желудком и т.д. С 2008 года не болел ни гриппом (прививки не делала), ни ОРЗ - вообще перестал пить всякие таблетки и прекрасно обхожусь без них и по сей день


 
Т.е. вы мне под реальными доводами приводите словоблудие веганки Ксении?)))))))))))) Самому не смешно? Я вас в прямую спросил, ЧЕМ ВАМ НЕ НРАВИТСЯ МЯСО ПО СРАВНЕНИЮ С МОЛОКОМ, а вы мне веган цитируете.... В бщем понятно, свою точку зрения вы как и Ксения со здравой позиции аргументировать не можете.


----------



## tortoise (1 Дек 2011)

практик написал(а):


> Ссылок не знаю, да и не очень им доверяю.


Жалко...  У меня ум излишне любопытный, на счет Гаутамы как-то сомнительно, приведется самой порыть...



практик написал(а):


> Можно начитаться всякой литературы и блистать на форумах своей эрудированностью и знанием "достоверных" фактов, а можно спокойненько себе практиковать (йога, лфк, единоборства, цигун, плавание- без разницы)


в целом согласна, хотя повторюсь, любопытный ум покоя не дает 
давно практикуете? что практикуете?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Дек 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> жалко...... у меня ум излишне любопытный, на счет Гаутамы как то сомнительно, приведется самой порыть..........


Не сомнивайтесь, Практик абсолютно прав))). Более того, вся пикантность ситуации в том, КАК умер Гаутама)))))))))...


----------



## tortoise (1 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не сомнивайтесь, Практик абсолютно прав))). Более того, вся пикантность ситуации в том, КАК умер Гаутама)))))))))...


блин........... зацепили, точно искать придется


----------



## ksenia (1 Дек 2011)

практик написал(а):


> Я всего лишь за полноценное и разумное питание и мне, как практикующему йогу неприятны постоянные попытки вегетарианцев и некоторых йогов склонять к отказу от мяса по выдуманным причинам. Ни в Хатха-Йоге Прадипике, ни в Йога-Сутрах нет слов о категоричном запрещении поедания мяса.


 
 а про ахимсу слышали? Или это к Вам тоже не относится?


----------



## ksenia (1 Дек 2011)

Доклад ООН, в котором говорится в том числе и о переходе на веганскую диету, чтобы прокормить растущее население планеты
http://www.uneptie.org/scp/publications/details.asp?id=DTI/1262/PA
_Ожидается усиление воздействия сельского хозяйства в связи с ростом численности населения и, соответственно, ростом потребления продуктов животного происхождения. В отличие от ископаемого топлива, трудно искать альтернативы в данном вопросе – ведь люди должны есть. Существенное уменьшение этого влияния возможно лишь в случае, если изменение произойдет одновременно во всем мире. Изменение должно произойти в сторону диеты, не содержащей продуктов животного происхождения _


----------



## tortoise (1 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не сомнивайтесь, Практик абсолютно прав))). Более того, вся пикантность ситуации в том, КАК умер Гаутама)))))))))...


как много всего интересного..........
Согласно палийской Махапариниббана-сутте в возрасте 80 лет Будда объявил, что скоро он достигнет Паринирваны, или конечную стадию бессмертия, освободив своё земное тело. После этого Будда съел последнюю еду, которую он получил от кузнеца Кунда[17]. Точный состав последней еды Будды неизвестен; традиция Тхеравады предполагает, что это была свинина, в то время как традиция Махаяны говорит, что это были трюфели или какие-то другие грибы.


----------



## практик (1 Дек 2011)

ksenia, ахимса - ненасилие. Про запрет на поедание мяса, овощей, фруктов, круп -  ни слова. Заставление отказаться от мяса - насилие).


----------



## ksenia (1 Дек 2011)

практик написал(а):


> ksenia, ахимса - ненасилие. Про запрет на поедание мяса, овощей, фруктов, круп - ни слова. Заставление отказаться от мяса - насилие).


когда что-то заставлять делать - это да, с этим согласна.  
_Ахимса_, непричинение вреда, состоит в неубиении, ненасилии, непричинении вреда всему живому (людям, животным, растениям) никогда и никаким образом[2] — ни мыслью, ни словом, ни делом. (из Википедии) Просто интересно Ваше мнение по поводу поедания убиенных.


----------



## практик (1 Дек 2011)

ахимса - отказ от насилия по отношению к кому бы то ни было и к чему бы то ни было, в том числе по отношению к самому себе и к естественному порядку вещей в мире (не из википедии)


----------



## практик (1 Дек 2011)

по поводу поедания убиенных - главное, чтобы эти убиенные были по-возможности свежими (свежее мясо, рыба, птица, свежая зелень, овощи, фрукты). Кого убивать - растение или животное для поедания - это уже другой вопрос). Вы, Ксения, предпочитаете убивать только растения? Это ваш выбор, никто вам не препятствует.


----------



## практик (1 Дек 2011)

..."пища должна быть не обильной и простой. Продукты, используемые для приготовления пищи - свежими и, по возможности, максимально натуральными. Целесообразно избегать длительных и многочисленных кулинарных операций. Чем проще - тем лучше. Естественно, без фанатизма, ибо потребление неудобоваримой пищи не есть йогический способ действия. Простота не всегда означает примитивность. Кроме того, имеет смысл избегать также всевозможных излишеств. Пища слишком соленая, слишком кислая, слишком острая, слишком горячая, слишком холодная и т.д. для питания того, кто практикует хатха-йогу, непригодна. Остывшая и разогретая, прокисшая, высохшая, подгнившая и просто не слишком свежая - нездорова, потому ее также следует избегать. Стимуляторы, психотропные вещества, табак, алкоголь - не лучшее, что хатха-йогин может избрать для себя в качестве вызова, последствия принятия которого ему предстоит преодолевать".


----------



## ksenia (1 Дек 2011)

оказывается интересные передачи иногда по ТВ показывают!
http://4vegan.ru/2011/12/detintv/


----------



## gudkov (1 Дек 2011)

ksenia написал(а):


> Доклад ООН, в котором говорится в том числе и о переходе на веганскую диету, чтобы прокормить растущее население планеты
> http://www.uneptie.org/scp/publications/details.asp?id=DTI/1262/PA
> _Ожидается усиление воздействия сельского хозяйства в связи с ростом численности населения и, соответственно, ростом потребления продуктов животного происхождения. В отличие от ископаемого топлива, трудно искать альтернативы в данном вопросе – ведь люди должны есть. Существенное уменьшение этого влияния возможно лишь в случае, если изменение произойдет одновременно во всем мире. Изменение должно произойти в сторону диеты, не содержащей продуктов животного происхождения _


 И? Очередная подмена понятий? Где в этом докладе хоть слово о "полезности" вего??? ООН тупо предлагает меньше жрать и жрать хуже. Т.е. внести в рацион больше растительного, чем облегчить участь голодающим африканским детям к примеру, им больше зерна достанется))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Дек 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> традиция Махаяны говорит,


не важно что она говорит, это будистские сектанты, типа наших европейских йогов.


----------



## tortoise (1 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> не важно что она говорит, это будистские сектанты, типа наших европейских йогов.


Без разницы, кто вторые, как минимум по одной из версий свининку они кушили-с...


----------



## gudkov (2 Дек 2011)

Кстати, вот тут очень точно описаны причины внезапно нахлынувшего веганизма, йоги и прочего нерационально... Как я и говорил, зажрались...
http://ru-an.info/news_content.php?id=1215


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Кстати, вот тут очень точно описаны причины внезапно нахлынувшего веганизма, йоги и прочего нерационально... Как я и говорил, зажрались...
> http://ru-an.info/news_content.php?id=1215


ссылка не работает


----------



## gudkov (2 Дек 2011)

работает, правда не сразу)))


----------



## Udivit (3 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Т.е. вы мне под реальными доводами приводите словоблудие веганки Ксении?))) Я вас в прямую спросил, ЧЕМ ВАМ НЕ НРАВИТСЯ МЯСО ПО СРАВНЕНИЮ С МОЛОКОМ


Вам сложно воспринять любые доводы, потому, что вы не хотите их воспринимать. Мне не сложно поверить доводам Ксении, потому что я вырос в семье, в которой глава семьи не ел мяса с 28 лет, и не ест по сей день. Сейчас из его ровестников, с кем он когда то проводил время, (все мясоеды) в живых осталось меньше, чем пальцев на руке. А те, что живы, в свои 65 дряхлые старики. Отец же в 60 лет уехал из Москвы в краснодарский край вести фермерское хозяйство, и прекрастно с этим делом справляется. В свои 65 лет не имеет хронических заболеваний и радуется жизни. К сожалению, с научной точки зрения не возможно расматривать все вопросы касающиеся жизни и здоровья. Потому, что науки не способны объяснить все моменты нашей жизни. А опыт  и примеры живых людей показывают на практике, что плохо, а что хорошо. Что полезно, а что вредно. Выводы каждый делает сам, в соответствии со своим умственным развитием.


----------



## Udivit (3 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Кстати, вот тут очень точно описаны причины внезапно нахлынувшего веганизма, йоги и прочего нерационально... Как я и говорил, зажрались...
> http://ru-an.info/news_content.php?id=1215


Смешно, конечно, но автор перегнул. ИМХО


----------



## gudkov (3 Дек 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Вам сложно воспринять любые доводы, потому, что вы не хотите их воспринимать. Мне не сложно поверить доводам Ксении, потому что я вырос в семье, в которой глава семьи не ел мяса с 28 лет, и не ест по сей день. Сейчас из его ровестников, с кем он когда то проводил время, (все мясоеды) в живых осталось меньше, чем пальцев на руке. А те, что живы, в свои 65 дряхлые старики. Отец же в 60 лет уехал из Москвы в краснодарский край вести фермерское хозяйство, и прекрастно с этим делом справляется. В свои 65 лет не имеет хронических заболеваний и радуется жизни. К сожалению, с научной точки зрения не возможно расматривать все вопросы касающиеся жизни и здоровья. Потому, что науки не способны объяснить все моменты нашей жизни. А опыт и примеры живых людей показывают на практике, что плохо, а что хорошо. Что полезно, а что вредно. Выводы каждый делает сам, в соответствии со своим умственным развитием.


 В том и дело, что все это бла-бла-бла, в стиле Ксении (пример с хлопаньем в ладоши по утрам очень даже показательный, я могу сказать, что стал вставать с левой ноги утром и потому перестал болеть). Все ваши рассказы про родственников из той же оперы, т.е. ваши личные басни, к реальным фактам не имеющие никакого отношения, недоказуемые никак вообще. Я вам тут счас наплету, что вся моя родня мясоеды и живут все поголовно до 100 лет, вот блин клянусь своей треуголкой))) Самому то не смешно? Видимо третий раз спрашивать бесполезно, чем для вас РЕАЛЬНО мясо хуже молока, вы сами даже не знаете почему, просто так охота)))


----------



## gudkov (3 Дек 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Смешно, конечно, но автор перегнул. ИМХО


 Смешно это ваши рассказы, про мрущих и больных родственников мясоедов и пыщущего здоровьем вегана отца))) А в этой статье, особенно с раздела "Жить стало лучше, жить стало веселее" прямо и описывается, что нынешний "золотой миллиард", у которого удовлетворены более менее все потребности в еде и быту, бесится с жиру, придумывая всякие бредодиеты, бредовеготеории и т.п. А кроме этого золотого миллиарда на свете еще куча народу, который думает только о куске хлеба насущного, т.е. одна корысть, что бы сгрызть, и этим людям НИКОГДА не придет в голову веганить, т.е отказываться сознательно от какойто пищи, будь то хоть мясо, хоть бобы, плюс к тому эти люди в большинстве своем и сейчас являются вынужденными веганами, и отнюдь не отличаются пыщущим здоровьем и долголетием, в отличии от вашего "пыщущего здоровьем" отца))) А сотню лет назад в таком положении находилось практически 95% населения заменого шара, лишь бы что сожрать. Точно там описано, как только человек удовлетворил все свои насущные потребности, т.е. полноценная еда и быт, он тут же начинает думать чем бы ему еще помаяться (вего, його, мистика и т.п.)


----------



## Udivit (3 Дек 2011)

Напридумывать это вроде бы каждый может, однако как я погляжу вы врать не торопитесь. Так зачем же других во лжи подозревать себе позволяете? Ничего сверх естественного я тут не писал. Очевидные для меня факты рассказал, так вы сразу меня в лжецы определили. Скоро вы людей определяете, кто врун, кто сектант. Ярлыков много понавешали, но сами даже мысль допустить не желаете, что мне тут вас уговаривать совершенно без надобности. Поверите ли вы мне или нет это сути вопроса не меняет. Человек не питающийся мясом болеет меньше, живет дольше и к врачам обращается реже. Для меня это факт, подтвержденный моим отцом и многими мне знакомыми и не знакомыми людьми.
 Статья про "золотой миллиард" сомнительна хотя бы тем, что автор, умышленно ли или по близорукости, не замечает очевидного прогресса произошедшего в последнее время. И то что еще сотню лет назад все было иначе, очевидно даже вам.)) Вы что желаете регресса, чтобы все вернулось к поиску куска мяса?  Очень славно, что человек способный удовлетворить свои насущные потребности не останавливается на месте откармливая свою утробу, а ищет пути самосовершенствования и открывает новые горизонты человечеству, занимаясь наукой, веганством, медициной, йогой, космосом, медитацией, молитвой, интернетом и всем тем, что ведет человечество к самопознанию и познанию истины.


----------



## gudkov (3 Дек 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Напридумывать это вроде бы каждый может, однако как я погляжу вы врать не торопитесь. Так зачем же других во лжи подозревать себе позволяете? Ничего сверх естественного я тут не писал. Очевидные для меня факты рассказал, так вы сразу меня в лжецы определили. Скоро вы людей определяете, кто врун, кто сектант. Ярлыков много понавешали, но сами даже мысль допустить не желаете, что мне тут вас уговаривать совершенно без надобности. Поверите ли вы мне или нет это сути вопроса не меняет. Человек не питающийся мясом болеет меньше, живет дольше и к врачам обращается реже. Для меня это факт, подтвержденный моим отцом и многими мне знакомыми и не знакомыми людьми.
> Статья про "золотой миллиард" сомнительна хотя бы тем, что автор, умышленно ли или по близорукости, не замечает очевидного прогресса произошедшего в последнее время. И то что еще сотню лет назад все было иначе, очевидно даже вам.)) Вы что желаете регресса, чтобы все вернулось к поиску куска мяса?  Очень славно, что человек способный удовлетворить свои насущные потребности не останавливается на месте откармливая свою утробу, а ищет пути самосовершенствования и открывает новые горизонты человечеству, занимаясь наукой, веганством, медициной, йогой, космосом, медитацией, молитвой, интернетом и всем тем, что ведет человечество к самопознанию и познанию истины.



Ну в десятый раз "человек не питающийся мясом болеет меньше, живет дольше и к врачам обращается реже" это чисто ваши домыслы. Я питаюсь мясом, и не болею ничем более 5 лет, даже насморком, и пардон презервативами не пользуюсь при обоюдном согласии, и ничего, ни трипера, ни сифилиса, ни СПИДА (раз в год медосмотр полный в нашем образовательном учреждении), а все потому, что полноценный белок это основа нашего иммунитета, все наши лимфо-лейкоцити, фаги, и антитела это белок, и их надо из чего то делать, а белок они для своего производства требуют полноценный, т.е. полный набор аминокислот, поэтому тут, что молоко, что мясо, что яйца биохимически абсолютно равнценны. И это на МОЕМ личном опыте, а не на росказнях, про родственников и отцов. Вы в пику привести ничего научно обоснованного привести не можетеЯ, поэтому на протяжении всей дискуссии оперируете лишь недоказуемыми "фактами" которые я выше обозначил. Я повторю - это смешно. Приведите хоть один научно-обоснованый довод по поводу "плохого" мяса и "хорошего" молока к примеру, вы ничего не приведете, это уже понятно заранее, максимум что будет, это опять рассказы про "больных" родных мясоедов и "здорового" папу вегана, т.е. бла-бла-бла. В таком случае ВЫ = Ксения, т.е. бла-бла-бла, а по сути НИЧЕГО.

Насчт статьи, вы прочитайте ее внимательно, автор не желает какогото регресса, он просто говорит, что природа человека такова, что удовлетворив свои насущные потребности, он начинает ммм..., заниматься по вашим словам "новыми горизонтами", но тут..., два пути, либо человек впадает в мракобесие (о чем и говорит статья, т.е. веганство, мистицизм и прочее, либо по настоящему стремиться к новым горизонтам, например к полетам в космос, на другие планеты, научным открытиям и т.п., т.е. медаль о двух сторонах, и вы к сожалению почему то поддерживаете оборотную, лженаучную, сторону, приправленную религиозностью, мистицизмом и прочим мракобесием...


----------



## Udivit (3 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ну в десятый раз "человек не питающийся мясом болеет меньше, живет дольше и к врачам обращается реже" это чисто ваши домыслы. Я питаюсь мясом, и не болею ничем более 5 лет, даже насморком, и пардон презервативами не пользуюсь при обоюдном согласии, и ничего, ни трипера, ни сифилиса, ни СПИДА (раз в год медосмотр полный в нашем образовательном учреждении), а все потому, что полноценный белок это основа нашего иммунитета, все наши лимфо-лейкоцити, фаги, и антитела это белок, и их надо из чего то делать, а белок они для своего производства требуют полноценный, т.е. полный набор аминокислот, поэтому тут, что молоко, что мясо, что яйца биохимически абсолютно равнценны. И это на МОЕМ личном опыте, а не на росказнях, про родственников и отцов. Вы в пику привести ничего научно обоснованного привести не можетеЯ, поэтому на протяжении всей дискуссии оперируете лишь недоказуемыми "фактами" которые я выше обозначил. Я повторю - это смешно. Приведите хоть один научно-обоснованый довод по поводу "плохого" мяса и "хорошего" молока к примеру, вы ничего не приведете, это уже понятно заранее, максимум что будет, это опять рассказы про "больных" родных мясоедов и "здорового" папу вегана, т.е. бла-бла-бла. В таком случае ВЫ = Ксения, т.е. бла-бла-бла, а по сути НИЧЕГО.
> 
> Насчт статьи, вы прочитайте ее внимательно, автор не желает какогото регресса, он просто говорит, что природа человека такова, что удовлетворив свои насущные потребности, он начинает ммм..., заниматься по вашим словам "новыми горизонтами", но тут..., два пути, либо человек впадает в мракобесие (о чем и говорит статья, т.е. веганство, мистицизм и прочее, либо по настоящему стремиться к новым горизонтам, например к полетам в космос, на другие планеты, научным открытиям и т.п., т.е. медаль о двух сторонах, и вы к сожалению почему то поддерживаете оборотную, лженаучную, сторону, приправленную религиозностью, мистицизмом и прочим мракобесием...


Во первых читайте внимательно НЕ РОДСТВЕННИКОВ, а РОВЕСТНИКОВ. Во вторых вы молоды, упрямы и как видно по теории Дарвина, произошли от обезьяны. Ваша молодость не вечна, и упаси вас Господь от возможности подхватить сифилис или гонарею, но ведя подобный образ жизни ничего путного к старости вы не наживете. Можете и дальше уповать на отсутствие научных изысканий в этой области, и игнорировать живые примеры. Таких как вы много, будет с кем в палате под старость поспорить о научных достижениях в области биохимии)))


----------



## gudkov (4 Дек 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Во первых читайте внимательно НЕ РОДСТВЕННИКОВ, а РОВЕСТНИКОВ. Во вторых вы молоды, упрямы и как видно по теории Дарвина, произошли от обезьяны. Ваша молодость не вечна, и упаси вас Господь от возможности подхватить сифилис или гонарею, но ведя подобный образ жизни ничего путного к старости вы не наживете. Можете и дальше уповать на отсутствие научных изысканий в этой области, и игнорировать живые примеры. Таких как вы много, будет с кем в палате под старость поспорить о научных достижениях в области биохимии)))



Ну все попер уже чисто религиозный бред.... господь, Дарвин, обзьяны....))))) Вы то уж точно от Господя произошли по его образу и подобию, включая волосы под мышками)))) И всего 5 тышь лет назад))) Про таких как вы в статье и написано, мракобесы))) Я сам себе живой пример, а ваши веганские басни могут вызвать доверие только у аналогичного сектанта-вегана не боле того. Удачи)))))


----------



## Udivit (4 Дек 2011)

статья написанная маркетологом, живущем в мире маркетологов и пытающимся впарить всё подряд всем подряд, может вызвать интерес лишь у такой личности как вы. Вы наверное и сам маркетолог? Вы хотя бы задумываетесь какие ярлыки людям вешаете? Мракобесы - это живущие во мраке бесы. Удачи вам! Она вам больше пригодиться.


----------



## gudkov (4 Дек 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> статья написанная маркетологом, живущем в мире маркетологов и пытающимся впарить всё подряд всем подряд, может вызвать интерес лишь у такой личности как вы. Вы наверное и сам маркетолог? Вы хотя бы задумываетесь какие ярлыки людям вешаете? Мракобесы - это живущие во мраке бесы. Удачи вам! Она вам больше пригодиться.



))))) Нука какие там бесы и в каком мраке живут?)))) Может во мраке вашего темного средневекового мозга? Это очень даже вероятно)))


----------



## gudkov (14 Дек 2011)

)))


----------



## Галюня (20 Дек 2011)

А может быть нам всем просто встретиться на шашлычках? Кому-то шампур со свининкой, кому-то с баранинкой, кому-то с баклажаном и помидором. Какая на фиг разница кто что ест, ГЛАВНОЕ ЧТОБЫ ЧЕЛОВЕК БЫЛ ХОРОШИЙ!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2011)

И поговорим про болезни!


----------



## Шеда (22 Дек 2011)

Не знаю, приду ли я когда-нибудь к вегетарианству, но в последнее время все-время на глаза попадаются люди, которым что-то удается очень сильно и хорошо (то, чем они занимаются). И они, по совпадению, что ли, веги... Может быть, реально в этом что-то есть. И та энергия, которая идет на перерабатывание мяса у мясоедов и на формирование стресса и злости, у вегов идет исключительно на созидание -). В общем, присматриваюсь, присматриваюсь... Особенно, как роликов насмотришься с капуэйрой, как они там летают - и отчетливо понимаешь, нет, трупоедам так не летать и не зависать в воздухе, брюхо вниз будет тянуть. =)

Сама трупоед знатный. Со стажем, любимая еда с детства - вареная курица. Вот откуда ребенок в полтора года узнал, что курица - это вкусно?... Родные рассказывают, что аж тряслась вся, как наркоман, когда видела курицу "Ку, дай!". Колбасу хоть отучилась есть с сосисками и прочей дрянью, и то спасибо. Но свербит где-то, свербит мыслишка, что не правильно живу -).


----------



## gudkov (23 Дек 2011)

Вы меньше мракобесных роликов смотрите, здоровее будете....


----------



## zMarinaz (23 Дек 2011)

Шеда написал(а):


> Колбасу хоть отучилась есть с сосисками и прочей дрянью, и то спасибо.


А я вот не могу без колбасы, охотничьих колбасок и прочей дряни и все равно, что туда кладут, организм требует - значит надо дать)))


----------



## Шеда (23 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Вы меньше мракобесных роликов смотрите, здоровее будете....


Вы такой агрессивный дядя, что вас-то точно надо на полгодика мяса лишить, только на пользу пойдет. 


zMarinaz написал(а):


> А я вот не могу без колбасы, охотничьих колбасок и прочей дряни и все равно, что туда кладут, организм требует - значит надо дать)))


Организму это не нужно, он просто привык. Если вы винт попробуете, то через раз несколько организм тоже ого-го как требовать будет.  Достаточно не есть колбасу хотя бы 2-3 месяца, и организм ее "забывает", и вкус, и запах - и уже не хочется. 
Нас просто приучают к определенной еде, я задумалась об этом на Алтае в походе. Местные лошади не ели сахар, никак! Как не впихивай - не едят, и все!... Только траву и овес. Потому что их к этому не приучили, как городских. Так и человека с детства приучают к определенной пище - мясу, сладостям, копченому и соленому, еде с усилителями вкуса и прочему. Если не приучать - то ребенок и знать не будет, что это такое и не захочет. 

В промышленной колбасе столько нитрита натрия, мама дорогая. Ну нафиг, лучше мясо. Мясо тоже очень вкусное и полезнее колбасы в десятки раз.


----------



## zMarinaz (23 Дек 2011)

Шеда написал(а):


> Вы такой агрессивный дядя, что вас-то точно надо на полгодика мяса лишить, только на пользу пойдет.
> 
> Организму это не нужно, он просто привык. Если вы винт попробуете, то через раз несколько организм тоже ого-го как требовать будет.  Достаточно не есть колбасу хотя бы 2-3 месяца, и организм ее "забывает", и вкус, и запах - и уже не хочется.
> Нас просто приучают к определенной еде, я задумалась об этом на Алтае в походе. Местные лошади не ели сахар, никак! Как не впихивай - не едят, и все!... Только траву и овес. Потому что их к этому не приучили, как городских. Так и человека с детства приучают к определенной пище - мясу, сладостям, копченому и соленому, еде с усилителями вкуса и прочему. Если не приучать - то ребенок и знать не будет, что это такое и не захочет.
> ...


В принципе колбасу я каждый день не ем, только когда хочется...А 2-3 месяца я пробовала колбасу не есть, даже полгода не ела и все равно хочется)))
Я полностью доверяю своему организму и прислушиваюсь к нему)) Сейчас, например, я объедаюсь хурмой и сыром (помимо другой пищи) . Это все настолько индивидуально.


----------



## Шеда (23 Дек 2011)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> В принципе колбасу я каждый день не ем, только когда хочется...А 2-3 месяца я пробовала колбасу не есть, даже полгода не ела и все равно хочется)))
> Я полностью доверяю своему организму и прислушиваюсь к нему)) Сейчас, например, я объедаюсь хурмой и сыром (помимо другой пищи) . Это все настолько индивидуально.


Значит, вам лично нужно просто больше времени, чтобы организм понял, что ему это не надо... Я была ужасный колбасоед, могла схомячить палку сырокопченой за раз, просто как наркотик для меня колбаса. Но вот полтора года где-то не ем и все, не хочется. Могу съесть и меня не вырвет, но как-то мне не очень после нее в желудке, поэтому не ем. Это все в голове заморочки, а не во всем организме -). Я сильно подозреваю, что так же и с мясом - нужно какое-то время усилий, и потом уже будет и не нужно...


----------



## gudkov (23 Дек 2011)

Шеда написал(а):


> Я сильно подозреваю, что так же и с мясом - нужно какое-то время усилий, и потом уже будет и не нужно...


 
Вас бы в средние века, на пищу тогдашнего простого народа в виде желудей, чечевицы и бобов.... Вы б за кусок мяса убили бы тогда, через месяцок такой диеты))) А сидеть сейчас на сытое пузо по форумам языком чесать про "трупоедство" много ума не надо)))
Народец тогда кстати на такой веганской диете хлипенький был..., рост 160, жили в среднем до 40 лет, к 30 годам многие теряли все зубы..., слабый иммунитет вследствие тотально недостатка животного белка в рационе, в итоге повальные эпидемии. Нынешние веганы это просто бесящиеся с жиру сектанты и мракобесы.


----------



## Шеда (23 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Вас бы в средние века, на пищу тогдашнего простого народа в виде желудей, чечевицы и бобов.... Вы б за кусок мяса убили бы тогда, через месяцок такой диеты))) А сидеть сейчас на сытое пузо по форумам языком чесать про "трупоедство" много ума не надо)))
> Народец тогда кстати на такой веганской диете хлипенький был..., рост 160, жили в среднем до 40 лет, к 30 годам многие теряли все зубы..., слабый иммунитет вследствие тотально недостатка животного белка в рационе, в итоге повальные эпидемии. Нынешние веганы это просто бесящиеся с жиру сектанты и мракобесы.


В средние века и не было такого разнообразия растительной пищи, которое доступно сейчас. Кроме того, если про мракобесие рассуждать, так давайте назад, к бабкам-повитухам. Жену подика-сь в роддом повезете, а не в поле вывезите рожать, как в "средние века"?... Если рассуждать с точки зрения "зажрались", так это очень мудро - от чего-то отказываться, а не продолжать жрать все подряд. Придут голодные времена - веги опять вернутся к мясу (??? может быть ???) - про насыщение уровней пирамиды Маслоу слышали? С экономической точки зрения, кстати, гораздо легче человечеству прожить на растительных продуктах, чем на мясных. Мясная промышленность обходится гораздо дороже выращивания злаковых, например. И если уж в будущем встанет выбор между синтетическим мясом и натуральным растительным сырьем, например, то конечно я быстренько стану вегом -). Нафига мне химию-то жрать...

Да и вообще как-то странно слышать такие яростные возражения против вегетарианства на этом форуме. Лично знаю нескольких людей, которые смогли на ноги встать и вернутся к нормальной жизни только после того, как отказались от мяса и любых химических продуктов. Грыжи были большие, а состояния по неврологии - нехорошие. Но обошлось без операций. Мне не понадобилось, но я камнем в вега не кину -) - хорошая это штука, и для здоровья правильная.


----------



## Шеда (23 Дек 2011)

Кстати, про "языком чесать". На сегодня я из выбора мясо-рыба - однозначно выберу рыбу. Мясо ем, только когда муж дома, да и то стараюсь отдельно ему готовить мясо, а себе - рыбу. Когда муж в командировках, я на твороге, салатах и рыбе. Резко вряд ли вот так сразу возьму и брошу есть животных, но потихоньку, потихоньку присматриваюсь, хотя всегда была убежденным мясоедом и без мяса жить не могла.


----------



## gudkov (23 Дек 2011)

Шеда написал(а):


> В средние века и не было такого разнообразия растительной пищи, которое доступно сейчас. Кроме того, если про мракобесие рассуждать, так давайте назад, к бабкам-повитухам. Жену подика-сь в роддом повезете, а не в поле вывезите рожать, как в "средние века"?... Если рассуждать с точки зрения "зажрались", так это очень мудро - от чего-то отказываться, а не продолжать жрать все подряд. Придут голодные времена - веги опять вернутся к мясу (??? может быть ???) - про насыщение уровней пирамиды Маслоу слышали? С экономической точки зрения, кстати, гораздо легче человечеству прожить на растительных продуктах, чем на мясных. Мясная промышленность обходится гораздо дороже выращивания злаковых, например. И если уж в будущем встанет выбор между синтетическим мясом и натуральным растительным сырьем, например, то конечно я быстренько стану вегом -). Нафига мне химию-то жрать...
> 
> Да и вообще как-то странно слышать такие яростные возражения против вегетарианства на этом форуме. Лично знаю нескольких людей, которые смогли на ноги встать и вернутся к нормальной жизни только после того, как отказались от мяса и любых химических продуктов. Грыжи были большие, а состояния по неврологии - нехорошие. Но обошлось без операций. Мне не понадобилось, но я камнем в вега не кину -) - хорошая это штука, и для здоровья правильная.



Вы по моему недопоняли моего вам ответа))) Средние века я привел как пример полностью веганского питания и его последствий, и того, что человечество это уже проходило и ничем хорошим это не кончилось, причем тут бабки повитухи?
Насчет зажрались, могу повторить для вас ссылочку, тут очень толково на этот счет написано:
http://ru-an.info/news_content.php?id=1215

И вообще, вы путаете термины ВЕГЕТАРИАНСТВО и ВЕГАНСТВО, первое это просто отказа от мяса, в силу каких то псевдогуманистических или псевдонаучных теорий, типа "жалости к душам убиенных животных" и мифическом "вреде мяса". А вот второе, это ПОЛНЫЙ отказ от пищи животного происхождения, будь то мясо, рыба, яйца, молочные продукты и т.п., доходит до маразма типа отказа от меда (мол его тоже животные-пчелы делают). Так вот к тем самым "средневековым" последствиям приводит именно веганство, которое по сути является некоей формой современного "пищевого" мракобесия, этакая псевдорелилгия с большой примесью сектанства. А вегетарианство это так..., баловство современного "золотого миллиарда", стало вдруг жалко тетеньке бедных коровок, не стала она мяса кушать (правда если жизнь вдруг заставит, то будет так лопать, что за ушами затрещит).
Вы сами то подумайте, ну чего вы к мясу привязались, не хотате не ешьте, яйца кушайте или молочное. Это в случае если вы относитесь к тому типа тетенек "которым жалко коровок", а вот если вы в веганство решили удариться, то хорошим для вас это не кончится, только и всего.
Так что то что  вы тут говорите, дя видела, жа у меня знакомые, это обычное бла-бла-бла... Веганы вон только успевают зубы в тарелке считать)))


----------



## gudkov (23 Дек 2011)

Шеда написал(а):


> Да и вообще как-то странно слышать такие яростные возражения против вегетарианства на этом форуме. Лично знаю нескольких людей, которые смогли на ноги встать и вернутся к нормальной жизни только после того, как отказались от мяса и любых химических продуктов. Грыжи были большие, а состояния по неврологии - нехорошие. Но обошлось без операций. Мне не понадобилось, но я камнем в вега не кину -) - хорошая это штука, и для здоровья правильная.



Причем ту вообще грыжи, мясо, веги?))) У вас по моему извините в голове все в кучу, сравниваете теплое, мягкое и соленое))) Ужс...


----------



## gudkov (23 Дек 2011)

Шеда написал(а):


> Кстати, про "языком чесать". На сегодня я из выбора мясо-рыба - однозначно выберу рыбу. Мясо ем, только когда муж дома, да и то стараюсь отдельно ему готовить мясо, а себе - рыбу. Когда муж в командировках, я на твороге, салатах и рыбе. Резко вряд ли вот так сразу возьму и брошу есть животных, но потихоньку, потихоньку присматриваюсь, хотя всегда была убежденным мясоедом и без мяса жить не могла.



Мой вам совет, заканчивайте бредить.... Мясо, не мясо.... Не хотите не ешьте, я вам выше писал уже. Если вы это по каким то "гуманистическим" соображениям, так вы за день убиваете миллиарды бедных живых бактерий, тоже мясо, да вы еще и убийца)))) Вы тему то прочтите сначала, пропуская религиозные споры и все поймете, и ссылочку мою. Зажрались дорогая только  и всего... Не будь у вас под рукой, ни мяса, ни рыбы, ни молочка, ни яичек, а только картоха какая, да фасоль с яблоками, вы бы через месяц-два такой диеты убили бы за кусок мяса или яйцо, конечно если не относитесь к категории людей сектантского склада ума, которые себя и доголодной смерти могут довести ради "идеи"))


----------



## Шеда (23 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Причем ту вообще грыжи, мясо, веги?))) У вас по моему извините в голове все в кучу, сравниваете теплое, мягкое и соленое))) Ужс...


Так при том, что когда лекарства не помогают, люди уже хватаются за все, что можно. И там, где не помогают лекарства, изменение питания - работает. Бла-бла это конечно хорошо все, но когда реальных людей знаешь и видишь, какие они до и после, как-то уже бла-бла конкретикой приправлено - и сам начинаешь задумываться, а почему бы и не.


gudkov написал(а):


> Мой вам совет, заканчивайте бредить.... Мясо, не мясо.... Не хотите не ешьте, я вам выше писал уже. Если вы это по каким то "гуманистическим" соображениям, так вы за день убиваете миллиарды бедных живых бактерий, тоже мясо, да вы еще и убийца)))) Вы тему то прочтите сначала, пропуская религиозные споры и все поймете, и ссылочку мою. Зажрались дорогая только и всего... Не будь у вас под рукой, ни мяса, ни рыбы, ни молочка, ни яичек, а только картоха какая, да фасоль с яблоками, вы бы через месяц-два такой диеты убили бы за кусок мяса или яйцо, конечно если не относитесь к категории людей сектантского склада ума, которые себя и доголодной смерти могут довести ради "идеи"))


Нет, если будут только эти три продукта на выбор - убить не убью, но активно начну искать другие продукты для рациона - что, среди растительных продуктов других нет? Потом знаете, жизнь заставит - еще не так раскорячишься. У меня летом панкреатит был, жила на овсянке и отваре шиповника, сухарях - ничего, все остались живы, никого не убила, потому что нельзя животные жиры, и все. Когда осознанно что-то принимаешь, то выполнять легче, особенно хорошо, когда это болью подкрепляется -). Боль хороший стимул, знаете ли.
И, кстати, насчет жизнь заставит - кое-кого из нас жизнь заставит - так он и людей будет есть. И ничегО, целую теорию про мракобесие и зубы в тарелке под это дело подгонит.
Я поняла разницу между веганством и вегетарианством, хотя говорила про отказ только от мяса. Чего я действительно не могу понять - а вы чего нервный-то такой? Вас насильно вроде никто в вегетарианцы не тянет, откуда агрессия такая?

Приведенной ссылкой вы скорее дискредитируете себя, чем подтверждаете свою точку зрения. Эмоциями изобилуют ваши посты, аргументацию выкриками "бред и мракобесие" подменяете вы, какую роль во всеобщем оболванивании потребителя несут вегетарианцы или веги - вообще непонятно. Что вам впаривают взамен мяса, синтетические овощи, что ли?... Наоборот, отказ от мяса либо животных продуктов подразумевает отказ от определенного потребления - нет, вам опять не нравится - сами себе противоречите. "Верь глазам своим" - не кто-то сказал из телевизора (который я не смотрю, кстати), что вегетарианство полезно - а знаю людей, которым оно помогло выйти из болезней - вот это, живой пример, который лучше всяких статей и реклам. Какие еще доказательства мне нужны? Лично мне никаких - этого достаточно, чтобы "примерить" это на себя, так как здоровье - самое главное. Это тоже кстати истина, усвоенная не из книжек, а на собственном горьком опыте. Книжки-то они книжками оставались, пока "не проехалось"...


----------



## gudkov (9 Янв 2012)

http://expert.ru/russian_reporter/2011/51/golodnyij-obraz-zhizni/?n=66995


----------



## Осипов Сергей (13 Янв 2012)

Я год был вегетарианцем где-то на 3м или 4м курсе универа. До этого целый год бегал по утрам 3-4 км. Как стал вегетарианцем, не смог. Вегетарианцем стал видимо из-за комплексов, хотелось стать лучше других. Некоторые в бога начинают верить, а я типо суперздоровье хотел получить.
Завязал сначала на шоколаде, а потом со страхом попробовал мясо. но не умер.
Считаю, что вегетарианство плохо подействовало на мое здоровье. Мужик должен есть мясо...

Вегетарианство - для слабых дамочек, которым "птичку жалко".


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (14 Янв 2012)

Шеда написал(а):


> Нас просто приучают к определенной еде, я задумалась об этом на Алтае в походе. *Местные лошади не ели сахар, никак! Как не впихивай - не едят, и все!... Только траву и овес. Потому что их к этому не приучили, как городских. Так и человека* с детства приучают к определенной пище - мясу, сладостям, копченому и соленому, еде с усилителями вкуса и прочему. Если не приучать - то ребенок и знать не будет, что это такое и не захочет.


 

*Каждому свое, а мне мое*!

Мне нравится Ваш творческий подход к проблеме. Но давайте соблюдать меру в творчестве, которое становится средством выражения насущных проблем человеческой биохими и физиологии (там творчеству и спекулятивным размышлениям нет места). Ваша экстраполяция (применение аналогии) имеющихся особеностей пищевого поведения лошади на пищевое поведение человека - это оригинально, но не более того (дети вообще не заслуживают этого ... мужик еще и может быть конем или жеребцом, ... но дети?! - цветы жизни и ангелы!). Уверен, что ни лошади, ни человек не должны тягаться (мериться) ни своими физическими (в том числе генитальными), ни желудочно-кишечными возможностями (особенностями); возможно лошадь все стерпит, а вот человек может пострадать от этого и начать ржать и, пардон, своим калом ремонтировать (восстанливать) стены мазонки (тип сельского дома)! Если вы хотите привлечь животнных в качестве примера наиболее гармоничного существования, то рекомендую "свинью" - генетически соответсвует нам более чем какое-либо другое животное (о большом сходстве ее желудочно-кишечного тракта [помимо других ее органов и систем] с нашим, и о применении тканей свиньи для пересадки человеку, надеюсь, - Вы знаете)! ... к каждому человеку должен быть применен индивидуальный подход, соотвественно его видовым и физиологическим особенностям, националным и культурным традициям того региона в котором он родился и/или вырос, его сопутствующим заболеваниям, индивидуальным пристрастиям, стилю жизни и т.д. и т.п. Если мы встали на путь "аналогии", то ... инстинкт размножения (продления своего рода) также занимает ведущее (но второе после пищевого инстинкта) место в психобиологической сущности человека (даже на нашем форуме есть тема о сексе), но не кто же не заставляет размножать всех как это делает конкретный индивид (не будем углубляться в интимные подробности ХХХ-процесса), конечно же общие принципы "спаривания" должны соблюдаться, но каждый это делает так, как это нарвится ему с учетом потебностей партнера (а не сопереживающей, подсматривающей и назидающей большой части человеческого общества). Также и с пищевым поведением: личные пристрастия в рамках принципа здравомыслия, т.е вести себя так, чтобы не повредить себе и обеспечить дальнейшее духовное и телесное [здоровое] развитие ... Скажите: "Нашел с чем сравнивать! Со свиньей!" ... В свою очередь замечу (опять же используя принцип аналогии): "Я всегда восхищался способностью природы шутить и подтрунивать над человеком (человечеством), намекая через генетическое сходство со свиньей кто он есть на само деле, но я стараюсь опревергать это каждый день своим несвинским поведением, хотя, возможно, кому-то в отношении моей персоны покажется все с точностью наоборот).


----------



## Шеда (20 Янв 2012)

*Laesus De Liro*

Да без проблем, со свиньей так со свиньей. Если поросенка приучить с детства к мясу, то он будет есть мясо и требовать мясо, с негодованием отказываясь от яблок. Вы ведь не будете спорить, что свиньи всеядны?... У вас наверное нет детей, иначе из чисто практического опыта вы бы знали - если ребенка не подсаживать на определенные продукты, то он и не захочет их никогда есть. Культуру питания ребенка определяют его родители - и кто-то приучает детей к пиву собственным примером и давая попробовать, а кто-то выбирает путь вегетарианства - или может, вы будете утверждать, что дети вегетарианцев хуже растут и болеют рахитом? -) Я за то, чтобы каждый для себя сам решал, чем ему питаться, не навязывая всем известное "каждому свое" другим. Очень примечательно, что для вас лозунг бухенвальда является определяющим.  Я спокойно отношусь и к тем, кто питается в Макдональдсе, и к тем, кто питается мясом, и к вегетарианцам. Я только против агрессии, направленной на вегов и вегетарианцев - люди отличаются от нас, мясо едящих, и что?.. Это их выбор, это их здоровье, их организмы, люди взрослые, пусть сами решают. Почему каждый "каждому свое" готов обличитЬ, загнобить и запинать не похожего на них человека?... Под эгидой нацисткого лозунга?

Я не про вас пишу, почитайте выше посты Gudkova, из них так и выплескивается агрессия. Вот я и в недоумении - почему?... Неужели вопрос в банальной непохожести их (вегов, сыроедов и прочих) на большинство людей?


----------



## gudkov (20 Янв 2012)

Шеда написал(а):


> Культуру питания ребенка определяют его родители - и кто-то приучает детей к пиву собственным примером и давая попробовать, а кто-то выбирает путь вегетарианства - или может, вы будете утверждать, что дети вегетарианцев хуже растут и болеют рахитом? -)



Я могу ссылочку и повторить:

http://expert.ru/russian_reporter/2011/51/golodnyij-obraz-zhizni/?n=66995

За такое всех этих моносыровего, сажать надо или в дурку.


----------



## Шеда (21 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Я могу ссылочку и повторить:
> 
> http://expert.ru/russian_reporter/2011/51/golodnyij-obraz-zhizni/?n=66995
> 
> За такое всех этих моносыровего, сажать надо или в дурку.


Я вам таких статеек знаете сколько напишу -). Явный копирайт... Хотя не скрою, что мракобесия хватает. "Опущение органов"... Кто мешал всю жизнь поддерживать себя в форме?... Сначала разожрутся до 100 кг, потом за полгода схуднут на траве на 50 кг, какой организм это выдержит?... Мозги нужно включать всегда, мои близкие знакомые вегетарианцы около 3 лет, у них девочке 7 лет. Диагнозов было у них - не на один лист, все там в куче - и позвоночник, и диабет, и печень с почками и ЖКТ и прочая-прочая. Прошло 2 года, а они не только не стали болеть, а перестали болеть и чувствуют себя прекрасно. Девчонка стала гораздо лучше учится, перестала болеть простудами вообще. Они не жесткие вегетарианцы, в будущем, лет через 6, собираются прийти к сыроедению. Почему так долго, спрашиваю - "ты что, организму нужно время перестроится, никогда не надо с размаху обухом по голове, все делать постепенно". Похудели очень за эти три года, оба - никаких опущений органов нет. Но они еще и до вегетарианства занимались физической активностью, а одновременно с изменением питания занялись йогой - держать в тонусе тело, мышцы, подтягивать кожу. Люди с умом подходят к вопросу и девчонка у них на фундуке не живет. Вот и весь секрет - включайте мозги. Так можно любую идею до абсурда довести - если есть только мясо, коньки можно отбросить гораздо быстрее, если есть только фрукты -).


----------



## gudkov (21 Янв 2012)

Шеда написал(а):


> Я вам таких статеек знаете сколько напишу -)



Вы уже ниже написали))) Я вот  я, да вот мои знакомые))) Ясно вобщем, сектантка или собирающаяся ею стать))) Вот покормите СВОЕГО ребенка одними фруктами или мочеными семечками, а потом расскажете, какой он у вас здоровый, умный и не болеет))) А пока сектантское бла-бла-бла и не более))) Удачи, ток детей своих не морите, если над собой таки вздумаете эксперименты ставить


----------



## Шеда (21 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Вы уже ниже написали))) Я вот я, да вот мои знакомые))) Ясно вобщем, сектантка или собирающаяся ею стать))) Вот покормите СВОЕГО ребенка одними фруктами или мочеными семечками, а потом расскажете, какой он у вас здоровый, умный и не болеет))) А пока сектантское бла-бла-бла и не более))) Удачи, ток детей своих не морите, если над собой таки вздумаете эксперименты ставить


И вам не хворать. -)


----------



## СергейV (11 Фев 2012)

Шеда написал(а):


> Вы такой агрессивный дядя, что вас-то точно надо на полгодика мяса лишить, только на пользу пойдет.
> 
> Организму это не нужно, он просто привык. Если вы винт попробуете, то через раз несколько организм тоже ого-го как требовать будет.  Достаточно не есть колбасу хотя бы 2-3 месяца, и организм ее "забывает", и вкус, и запах - и уже не хочется.
> Нас просто приучают к определенной еде, я задумалась об этом на Алтае в походе. Местные лошади не ели сахар, никак! Как не впихивай - не едят, и все!... Только траву и овес. Потому что их к этому не приучили, как городских. Так и человека с детства приучают к определенной пище - мясу, сладостям, копченому и соленому, еде с усилителями вкуса и прочему. Если не приучать - то ребенок и знать не будет, что это такое и не захочет.
> ...


 
Кстати сказать, не только лошади вырастают до внушительных размеров на одной траве. Нам с пеленок впихивают в голову,что единственный строительный белок нашего тела-это животный, без него никуда. Но это не так. Клетки всех млекопитающих устроены одинаковы. И если слон вырастает в несколько тонн БЕЗ МЯСА, и прекрасно себя чувствует, то нам для начала следует хотя бы задуматься об этом. И второй момент, который убивает нас-это ВАРЕННАЯ ПИЩА. Отваривая ту же картошку мы разрушаем все питательные вещества, содержащиеся в ней. В обычной семечке, подсолнуха, содержится столько веществ, что даже ученые не знают как они называются. И еще, прочитайте книги Чупруна, он все четко и лаконично обосновывает.


----------



## gudkov (11 Фев 2012)

Во один из сектантов-сыроедов сюда забрел))))


----------



## Bizarre-80 (26 Июл 2015)

Не употребляю в пищу мясо, рыбу, яйца уже два года. В основном по религиозным и этическим принципам. Молочные продукты употребляю.
Думаю, что называть людей сектантами - все-таки не совсем вежливо. Каждый сам выбирает свою дорогу.
Про Библию и про мясо - спорный вопрос. Тут много разных факторов: кто переводил, как переводили, как текст менялся со временем. Переводчики являются со-авторами текста. Небольшая ошибка или неточность перевода - перед вами уже другое произведение.


----------



## gudkov (26 Июл 2015)

Bizarre-80 написал(а):


> Не употребляю в пищу мясо, рыбу, яйца уже два года. В основном по религиозным и этическим принципам. Молочные продукты употребляю.
> Думаю, что называть людей сектантами - все-таки не совсем вежливо. Каждый сам выбирает свою дорогу.
> Про Библию и про мясо - спорный вопрос. Тут много разных факторов: кто переводил, как переводили, как текст менялся со временем. Переводчики являются со-авторами текста. Небольшая ошибка или неточность перевода - перед вами уже другое произведение.



Ну вот откажитесь и от молочных продуктов, тогда посмотрим, что с вами будет, на сколько зубов хватит  и т.п.)) И мясо тут не при чем, речь о полноценном животном белке, можно мясо и не есть, главное иметь другие источники животного белка, типа той же молочной продукции.


----------



## Bizarre-80 (26 Июл 2015)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ну вот откажитесь и от молочных продуктов, тогда посмотрим, что с вами будет, на сколько зубов хватит  и т.п.)) И мясо тут не при чем, речь о полноценном животном белке, можно мясо и не есть, главное иметь другие источники животного белка, типа той же молочной продукции.



Я и никогда и не считал, что человек должен отказываться от молочных продуктов! Наоборот поддерживаю это. Человек должен потреблять животный белок, об этом говорит и Бхагавад-Гита.
Извините, но думаю, мои зубы касаются только меня и смотреть Вам, либо кому-то еще, на них совершенно необязательно) Спасибо за понимание.
Знаю родственников-веганов, которые десятилетиями не употребляют животную пищу вообще. Не могу судить полностью о состоянии их тела (не очень часто видимся), но: выглядят внешне хорошо, зубы свои, особо к врачам редко обращаются


----------



## gudkov (26 Июл 2015)

Bizarre-80 написал(а):


> Я и никогда и не считал, что человек должен отказываться от молочных продуктов! Наоборот поддерживаю это. Человек должен потреблять животный белок, об этом говорит и Бхагавад-Гита.
> Извините, но думаю, мои зубы касаются только меня и смотреть Вам, либо кому-то еще, на них совершенно необязательно) Спасибо за понимание.
> Знаю родственников-веганов, которые десятилетиями не употребляют животную пищу вообще. Не могу судить полностью о состоянии их тела (не очень часто видимся), но: выглядят внешне хорошо, зубы свои, особо к врачам редко обращаются



Зубы это первое, что начинает сыпаться у веганов. Про "десятилетия" это сказки на вашей совести. Для справки, в Средние века все население Европы (крестьяне), кроме знати и богачей были веганами (вынужденными), иметь корову уже значило быть богатым, а за охоту в лесу сеньора привязывали к дереву в том же лесу, вспарывали живот и так оставляли. Вот и лопали крестьяне, бобы, да просо, зубы теряли в 25-30, в 35 лет смерть.


----------



## Bizarre-80 (26 Июл 2015)

gudkov написал(а):


> Зубы это первое, что начинает сыпаться у веганов. Про "десятилетия" это сказки на вашей совести. Для справки, в Средние века все население Европы (крестьяне), кроме знати и богачей были веганами (вынужденными), иметь корову уже значило быть богатым, а за охоту в лесу сеньора привязывали к дереву в том же лесу, вспарывали живот и так оставляли. Вот и лопали крестьяне, бобы, да просо, зубы теряли в 25-30, в 35 лет смерть.



Откуда такое нечистоплотное ведение разговора? После обвинения в том, что я сказочник, продолжать диалог становится для меня невозможным. Извините.


----------



## gudkov (26 Июл 2015)

Bizarre-80 написал(а):


> Откуда такое нечистоплотное ведение разговора? После обвинения в том, что я сказочник, продолжать диалог становится для меня невозможным. Извините.



Извиняю. Это обычный способ ухода от разговора, когда нет аргументов. Удачи вам и вашим "родственникам"))


----------

